# Official Raw Discussion Thread 8/29



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

After becoming No. 1 contender to Alberto Del Rio's WWE Title, John Cena was savagely attacked by The Mexican Aristocrat. How will Cena retaliate against his Night of Champions opponent? Tune in to Monday Night Raw tonight at 9/8 CT on USA Network.

Discuss.​


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

The usual will happen. Cena will go after ADR. ADR will sneak away and Ricardo will take Cenas wrath. Interested to see the Punk/Nash/HHH story progress.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cena/Del Rio interaction

Punk/HHH/Nash/Laurientius (whatever) interaction

Dolph/Swagger Interaction


diva match


Miz/Truth segment


Riley botch fest.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Why is the focus here and not on the actual hot storyline? Cena/Del Rio.......


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

-ANDY- said:


> The usual will happen. Cena will go after ADR. ADR will sneak away and Ricardo will take Cenas wrath



Yup Im pretty much expecting this exact event to occur.

What I'm hoping for

McIntyre RAW appearance
CM Punk getting mic time (guaranteed pretty much)
Seeing if the tag team division is given some new teams or rivalries( i.e Truth/Miz team)
Seeing if Riley will actually assist Swagger when trying to get lifted


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm hella excited for RAW tonight, actually. You got the follow up on ADR's attack on Cena and hopefully Cena doesn't kill off that heat by fighting back. Plus, the Punk/HHH situation is some of the best happening right now in wrestling and it makes me tune in each week. I expect major hints to be dropped to lead to who could have sent the text. Plus, I'm very intrigued with how the WWE plans on dealing with the Tag Team division with Bourne and Kofi as the new champions.

I'm excited.


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

GIVE US DREW MCINTYRE OR WE RIOT


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Lots of reasons to be excited about tonight's Raw. Cena/Del Rio confrontation, HHH/Nash/Punk storyline, new tag champs, R-Truth/Miz conspiracy, Ziggler/Swagger/Riley feud(s), and Beth/Natalya and the rest of the Divas. Can't wait.


----------



## malcolmx (Aug 18, 2011)

-ANDY- said:


> The usual will happen. Cena will go after ADR. ADR will sneak away and Ricardo will take Cenas wrath.* Interested to see the Punk/Nash/HHH story progress.*


This is definitely the best part of the show..


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Look forward to it. Well, looking forward to Punk/HHH/Nash continuation. Should be another good show nonetheless.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Really pumped. Cant wait to see the tag champs, and see HHH confront Johnny Ace about that car wreck intel


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

wish it was randomly a 3 hour raw - but im just pumped for the show, i dont care what happens
as long as it continues this trend of raw being exciting again.


----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

As much as I'm enjoying the Punk/HHH/Nash storyline, I'm extremely excited to see what goes on with The Awesome Truth tonight.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Watching for CM Punk/Nash/HHH


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

It's a shame how the Nash/Punk/HHH feud isn't the focus of RAW. I could watch 2 hours of that.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

optikk sucks said:


> It's a shame how the Nash/Punk/HHH feud isn't the focus of RAW. I could watch 2 hours of that.


I don't get what you mean. For the past two weeks, they had the most segments on RAW.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

I think they mean that Cena and the belt will always take main event on RAW despite whatever awesome storylines are going on elsewhere


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

CM12Punk said:


> I don't get what you mean. For the past two weeks, they had the most segments on RAW.


CM PUNK/Nash should be the mainevent...no one gives a fuck about ADR and Cena.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

optikk sucks said:


> It's a shame how the Nash/Punk/HHH feud isn't the focus of RAW. I could watch 2 hours of that.


It is...


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Hoping for some Punk and Beth followup.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

All I ask is for some decent development with the Punk/Nash/HHH storyline.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Again, it has been the focal point of the show for the past two weeks. Punk/Nash/HHH feud is a main event feud just like Cena/ADR is.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

Just hope they dont accounce Punk/Nash for NOC, completely defeats the point of the gimmick.. Having the match at HIAC makes a lot more sense and could actually be enjoyable, do not want to see nash in just a pure wrestling match.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Again, the NOC gimmick is not "all matches are title matches", it's "all titles are on the line." But I agree, they should insert Punk into the title match, get screwed by Nash again, and have a gimmick match with him at HIAC. It gives them more time.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

^Agreed. Punk should find a way to get into the match since he does have an issue with both men to address with the situation. Somehow Nash and/or HHH will find a way to cost him and that sets up Punk/Nash at HIAC.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

CM12Punk said:


> I don't get what you mean. For the past two weeks, they had the most segments on RAW.


I mean it should be the sole focus.

Last week or the week before (don't remember), but they advertised ADR/Cena more than Punk and Nash. Look at WWE.com. The preview is all about ADR and John Cena. If Punk and whatnot were the focus, they'd be on the frontpage.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't know why but I have a gut feeling we'll see X-Pac tonight.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

Beelzebubs said:


> I don't know why but I have a gut feeling we'll see X-Pac tonight.


I would mark the hell out if X-Pac appeared tonight. That would make my RAW.


(yes I'm THAT easy to please)


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Beelzebubs said:


> I don't know why but I have a gut feeling we'll see X-Pac tonight.


your ass is grass and im gonna smoke it!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Idk about tonight, I'm more excited for tomorrow.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

DubC said:


> Idk about tonight, I'm more excited for tomorrow.


You'll resent this tomorrow when you realise that in order for Smackdown to be live (due to production costs) there are going to be a fuckton of commercials.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Meh,not excited for today really...

Only watching for Punk and Swagger.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Can't wait for the The two man conspiracy trip tonight.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

RAW should be good tonight I figure. The Punk/Nash/HHH storyline is the main reason I'm looking forward to RAW, like I have been lately. I'm also excited to see the new Tag Team champions, Kofi & Bourne in action as well. More awesomeness from the Miz and R-Truth I expect.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Don't understand why the official WWE.com hype isn't about Triple H getting some answers from Johhny Ace after last week's events. That's far more interesting then Cena "striking back" against ADR, something that has been done again and again with Cena and various heels.

Still, should be a good show, as should super SmackDown.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Naturally the Punk/HHH/Nash saga will once again overshadow the build for the main event at the PPV.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm only turning in for possible hint at the nwo.

If it's the same old shit I hope the ratings tank and go under 2.9 because of Football.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DragonFighterFight said:


> I'm only turning in for possible hint at the nwo.
> 
> If it's the same old shit I hope the ratings tank and go under 2.9 because of Football.


:lmao NWO? That is done and done.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Apparently some of the Smackdown stars will be on Raw tonight. Nice! Looking forward to Christian on Raw if this is true.


----------



## X pac (Aug 27, 2011)

I make my return tonight.


Cena better watch out


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

X pac said:


> I make my return tonight.
> 
> 
> Cena better watch out


Really ? rofl


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Hope it's a good show, I expect some build up for tomorrow's live SD. But then again, must have low expectations so I am not disappointed in the final product.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Is raw normally scheduled as 135mins on sky? I thought it was always 120mins...


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

chr1st0 said:


> Is raw normally scheduled as 135mins on sky? I thought it was always 120mins...


135, finishes at 4;15 am, think its due to to all the advertisements..


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

chr1st0 said:


> Is raw normally scheduled as 135mins on sky? I thought it was always 120mins...


Overrun


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

In the schedule it always says it will finish at 4.15am from starting at 2


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

looking forward to raw again, mainly for nash/punk/hhh but the miz/truth conspiracy angle will hopefully be expanded on
anyone else watching vintage, steamboat vs austin is on atm


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

[The_Game] said:


> 135, finishes at 4;15 am, think its due to to all the advertisements..


Normally finishes 5-10 minutes early so meh


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Sirpepsi said:


> In the schedule it always says it will finish at 4.15am from starting at 2


Cheers, haven't watched it on sky in months so couldn't recall how they scheduled it


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Xapury said:


> Meh,not excited for today really...
> 
> Only watching for Punk and Swagger.


First person I have ever seen tuning in for Jack Thwagger lol


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

X pac said:


> I make my return tonight.
> 
> 
> Cena better watch out


Eugene under the alias "x pac"?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Shit was too busy playing portal 2, just noticed the time.

Only 20 mins to go


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Shit was too busy playing portal 2, just noticed the time.
> 
> Only 20 mins to go


good game


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Some thoughts going into Raw tonight:

They need to _slow down_ a bit on the whole Punk/Triple H/Nash storyline. The way they're going at this point, you'd figure Punk/Nash was in the cards for NoC. Some here are saying it should be reserved for HiaC, but I disagree. They ought to keep it slowly burning until Survivor Series. It's just about the only way that they can play this whole storyline out to Wrestlemania with Punk vs. Triple H there. Otherwise, it'll be Punk vs. Triple H at Survivor Series at the latest. 

As such, I'm not completely against WWE letting ADR/Cena be the mainly-hyped angle, merely because it slightly camouflages the _truly_ hot angle and should allow WWE to put that downhill ride into Neutral rather than press down on the gas too much. 

If Punk/Triple H/Nash, etc. is the main focus every week, we'll start to get burned out on it. I know few people here think that's the case but trust me, knowing this place, if it were to be the main focus and given the big platform every single week, there'd be a bunch of folks saying it's old in the tooth by mid-November. WWE needs to find some creative methods to keep this thing hot but not overheated to where it burns out, if that makes sense. Punk/Triple H as a dynamic, and as a proper program, has so much potential. I'd hate to see it (comparatively) wasted on Survivor Series when it should be the secondary main event of Wrestlemania just beneath The Rock vs. John Cena. 

Anyway, on the bright side, I'm liking how WWE is incrementally allowing the entire roster (well, minus McIntyre and a few others) to actually be given something to do. Beth and Natalya are being given a slow-burn treatment in turning the divas division upside-down. Kofi and Bourne are given something to do, finally, as a tag team. R-Truth and The Miz have an exciting partnership underway (that promo last week almost stole the show from the #1 angle, great stuff). Obviously Cena's feuding for the WWE Championship, big surprise, but Del Rio is at least a different adversary for him. The Swagger/Vickie/Dolph storyline has potential, let's hope WWE doesn't drop the ball. McGillicutty and Otunga are no longer WWE Tag Team Champions. 

Just seems like WWE creative are at least _trying_ again, giving just about everyone something to do. There's still a lot of work to be done, but it's a rather vast improvement over only, let's say, three months ago when the show seemed pretty dismal, by and large.

Looking forward to the show, hope it can strike the right balance and, of course, be entertaining...


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Chances McIntyre is raw?? Would like to somehow c it


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

coleminer1 said:


> good game


Yeah it is 

Bought the PS3 version so also have it for PC


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The last time I can remember Drew on RAW was when HBK, Booker, & DDP had that backstage segment.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

McIntyre is the new Zack Ryder.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> The last time I can remember Drew on RAW was when HBK, Booker, & DDP had that backstage segment.


Was that the show he went off the stage?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Can't wait for punk/hhh/nash storyline advancement.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I just hope they don't take Punk out of the WWE title picture yet..
I feel like someone's returning tonight.*


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> The last time I can remember Drew on RAW was when HBK, Booker, & DDP had that backstage segment.


Nah the last time was when he had the segment with Dolph making fun Of Vince who then put them in a match against the Big-Show.

That was when he went off the stage and never seen again on RAW


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

looking forward to Miz/Truth and Punk/Nash/H/Ace segments, and hating the fact that I have to listen Lawler, he is the worst part of raw.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

bah, 10 more minutes


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until Raw Start.


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> Some thoughts going into Raw tonight:
> 
> *They need to slow down a bit on the whole Punk/Triple H/Nash storyline. The way they're going at this point, you'd figure Punk/Nash was in the cards for NoC. Some here are saying it should be reserved for HiaC, but I disagree. They ought to keep it slowly burning until Survivor Series. It's just about the only way that they can play this whole storyline out to Wrestlemania with Punk vs. Triple H there. Otherwise, it'll be Punk vs. Triple H at Survivor Series at the latest. *
> 
> ...


They should do it slowly agreed, but the thing is I dont want to watch it go that slowly to feel like that hey I could have missed the show and I wouldn't have missed a thing. Last week Nash just walked out at the end and just walked back in, and that was that. Dont think their doing it fast, cos well Nash and punk had talked on the previous raw to that, you can't just have them talking on each raw. so the last week they had Nash walk down the ramp distracting punk, I'd say their doing it slowly, no physical contact etc..


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

8 minutes...


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Is it bad that the thing I look forward to most about RAW is the WWE_Creative tweets?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

HHH to open


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw Start.


You ask this EVERY SINGLE Monday night...fpalm


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

5 minutes...


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

How long till McIntyre is on tv??


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

They should just have a 30 minute preview slot before RAW opens just cause I can't stand NCIS.


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

DVR'd the past few weeks but fast forwarded most of it and will probably do the same with tonight's show.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> They should just have a 30 minute preview slot before RAW opens just cause I can't stand NCIS.


dude its fucking awful


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

I want Nash to have music.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw Start.


3 minutes


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Starters still in for Jets vs Giants. It's gonna take a good opener to keep me tuned.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Shock said:


> I want Nash to have music.


Love the Sig


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Does everyone love McIntyre now? Why? Last time he was in an angle everyone hated him and said he had no charisma. What did he do to gain the majority of people's support without being on tv?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

For my WFF guys....R-Truth, Santino, & Jinder.....please give me a win here


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Tokyo4Life said:


> How long till McIntyre is on tv??


Drew better be tonight, or I'll shake my fist VERY angrily at the TV.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

[The_Game] said:


> They should do it slowly agreed, but the thing is I dont want to watch it go that slowly to feel like that hey I could have missed the show and I wouldn't have missed a thing. Last week Nash just walked out at the end and just walked back in, and that was that. Dont think their doing it fast, cos well Nash and punk had talked on the previous raw to that, you can't just have them talking on each raw. so the last week they had Nash walk down the ramp distracting punk, I'd say their doing it slowly, no physical contact etc..


That's a very fair point. I do think WWE's doing a commendable job in keeping it as heated with as much teasing as possible. It's just that we're at that juncture in most WWE plotlines where things spill over into more formal happenings and multiple tiers of catharsis. Hoping they preserve a more old-school approach to this angle. But I agree that thus far, it's been very well executed by WWE. Hoping they can pleasantly surprise me and keep it up in like fashion.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Drew to open the show.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm just watching for Miz/Truth and Kevin Nash.


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

I hope Taker shows up so punk can make him tap again


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Every week I always catch about the last 5 mins of this show, 
and I hate myself more and more for not waiting til exactly the time RAW comes on.:lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> They should just have a 30 minute preview slot before RAW opens just cause I can't stand NCIS.


Find an English stream we show WWE Vintage Collection before each Raw and NXT before that.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Almost there...


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Whats with the sudden love for Drew?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Shock said:


> I want Nash to have music.


Shush


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

raw is gooooooooooooo


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao "berto"


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Let's get it!!!!

HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

HERE WE GO


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Hope they reveal who sent the text tonight.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Here We Go I'm guessing HHH will open the show.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

and so it begins...........


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

It's showtime


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

HERE WE GO.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

GAME!


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

lets do this!


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

is every show gonna start with Trips damn


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

almostfamous said:


> Does everyone love McIntyre now? Why? Last time he was in an angle everyone hated him and said he had no charisma. What did he do to gain the majority of people's support without being on tv?


I noticed years ago among "smark" fans that they tend to _generally_ support those who aren't given pushes and be harshly critical (generally) with those who are given pushes. As a general rule, that is.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Starts witHHH*


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Time to put my porn on pause!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Hunter


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

hhh


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

ITS TIME TO PLAY THE GAME.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

X-Static said:


> It's showtime


OH YEAH!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Let's get it!!!!
> 
> HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HHH starting Raw


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

its the CEOOO


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

tulsa crowd blows


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Meh this guy...


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

HHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

almostfamous said:


> Does everyone love McIntyre now? Why? Last time he was in an angle everyone hated him and said he had no charisma. What did he do to gain the majority of people's support without being on tv?


I have always liked drew and it sucks he's not on tv when there r plenty of spots open on smackdown, so I keep supporting him


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

...nash to jackknife hhh tonight?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

C.O.O in the motherfucking house.


----------



## shady6121 (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

It's god!!!!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a feeling this crowd's going to be dead.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

CEOO to start, nice.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

nice tie


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Crowd is dead.. was DiBiase in the dark match?


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

no lil jimmies in the crowd!!!!


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Time to play the game!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I like how the preview said the NEW number one contender. Cena was the last contender and is it the majority of the time :|


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Where are they tonight?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

fugly ass tie hunter...


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

hhh to kick things off 
nothing new but i like it ha


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

CEOO of the company!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Super week''? I won't get too excited after last weeks ''EPIC'' Raw.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Where are they tonight?


Tulsa


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Where are they tonight?


Tulsa


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Interesting choice for the opener, since it's practically guaranteed a high rating anyway. Guessing ADR/Cena segment will begin Hour 2. I could see that being something of a ratings letdown, not that I care that much, but it could be somewhat interesting to see how things go.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Schmidty94 said:


> It's god!!!!


no..it's Jesus...Flair is God


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Trying to listen to Raw with a cat purring down my ear.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

X-Static said:


> It's showtime


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

OH FUCK, THERE GOES THE BRAND EXTENSION.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Where is this airing? Is the city usually a good crowd?*


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

End of brand extension. Thank you.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

NO more BRAND EXTENSION yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Brand extension is over folks.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

no more brands?


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

WOAH! HOLY SHIT


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Brand reunification?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh yes!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What the fuck? Why...


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

No more brand extensions!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

NO MORE BRAND EXTENSION?


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Just merge the fucking brands!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

YES, NO MORE BRANDS!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

hhh gonna end this split brand shit


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mr. H's is confusing me. 
Brand split is over now??


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

is that what i think it is


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Another Supershow?

Edit

Lol sounded like he was gonna end the brand split. Trolololol


----------



## shady6121 (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So they're finally killing the brand extension?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Raw supershow lol...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Sweet.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Did HHH just end the brand extension??? :shocked:


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Brand split ending? That sounds great initially, but probably won't work for a veritable smorgasboard of reasons.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

FUCK NO MORE BRAND SPLIT?!?!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Is this for one night?


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

i would like to see a promo between awesome turht and kofi and abourne


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

HHH just buried the Smackdown roster.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Does that mean Smackdown will only have Smackdown Superstars but RAW will have both?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

c'mon music...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Of course Punk was going to show.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Interesting news about the 2 brands working together


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Hay...that's not nash!!!?!?1111!!


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

It's just a supershow brands are still there people.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

dynamite452 said:


> Did HHH just end the brand extension??? :O


Yep. More superunemployed wrestlers coming.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

CULT OF PERSONALITYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

oh, Punker coming out! Shit's about to get real!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Phillip Jack Brooks


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Punk!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Punk is happy that the extension is over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I really hope the brand split is ending. The roster just isn't deep enough.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Punker


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

CM Punk


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Not gonna lie, I mark like a schoolgirl every time that static goes off and Punk's music hits.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Is this for one night?


Hope not! Unify the belts! Make the Big Gold Belt the WWE Championship belt!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

His onl;y saying that because some Smackdown superstars are at the raw show, all will return to normal next week.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'll say it every week, I love that static at the beginning of his entrance!
Get 'em PUNK!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

BEST IN THE WORLD


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

CULT OF PERSONALITY!


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

It's not ending the brand extension. It's just temporary.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Fuck yes. Too bad SD will still be the only show with good matches.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

not sure if brand split ending or just one off supershow 
hhh didn't make it very clear


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

He didn't mention whether that was for one night or not, probably is.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"For the foreseeable future..." no more brand split?

PUNK


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Little pop for Punk. Fuck this crowd.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

So will this help or destroy the smackdown ratings?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i got the sense this brand unification isnt for more than one night or something, i dunno though


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL, there's practically been no brand split for the last two years, ever since Batista said he was just gonna leave Raw and go to Smackdown 100 weeks ago...


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

are we gunna get 1 title now?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey everybody CM PUNK!!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Would mark for Nash's old theme music


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*I MISSED IT. DID HHH REALLY TELL THE BRAND EXTENSION IS OVER? O______O*


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I really hope the brand split is ending. The roster just isn't deep enough.


Couldn't agree more!

Love Punk!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

5 minutes for crash number one.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WHAT A MANEUVER!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Punk crashin the forum already LOL


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

cm punk is not impressed by his performance


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

OMG PUNK IS BREAKING KAYFABE BY TALKING ABOUT HIS MOVIES FUCK THIS JOBBER


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> "For the foreseeable future..." no more brand split?
> 
> PUNK


I freaking hope so!!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

NWO!!!!!!!


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

Holy shit


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

nwo theme song!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Holy shit NWO theme?!?!?!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy shit! nWo!!


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

NWO MUSIC!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

HOLY FUCK!!! NWO THEME!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

MARKING OUT FOR THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE!


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

OH SHIT nWo musac!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

nwo music nice


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm a Punk fan, that CM Skunk sign was funny.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy markish with the nwo theme.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

HAHAHAHA YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS NWO BABY


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

WTF NWO


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

At last, Nash has music!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

NWO


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Nash coming out with a music! *


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I thought my cell phone was going off for a second.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Three of the best wrestling themes ever in the first ten minutes.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WWWWWOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
NWO?????????????


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

NWO MUSIC! I'M MARKING OUT BRO!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao NWO Music?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

MIAMI HEAT!

Oh wait, it's just Nash...


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

N-W-O 4 LIFE!!!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

nWo!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

OMG NWO THEME IM FUCKING MARKING SO HARD I LOVE THIS SONG HOLY SHIT


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

NWO MUSIC MARKING OUT


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

NWO music..shit's about to get real


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

NWO MUSIC!!! MARK OUT!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NWO!!!!!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

ROCKHOUSE!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Porno music, gotta love the NWO theme.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

HOLY SHIT nWo THEME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

NWO THEME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YEAH!!!!!! FINALLY!!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Damn can't remember the last time I heard that theme.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

(Place Random NWO Conspiracy Theory Here)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*marks out* for the nWo theme


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

damn these what chants


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh NWO theme, how I've missed you...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ugh.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

NWO 4 LIFE


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

nWo music crashing the forum, ya damn marks.

A fresh dye job for Big Sexy!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I did it for the Rock--I mean for the HHH.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Database error, sort this shit out


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

if x-pac shows up tonight, gawd help me.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

4-life...


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

NWO THEME! I"M MARKING OUT BRO!!!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

NWO broke the forum


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Nash doing good on the mic.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

What the hell NWO...


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

NWO theme, that's bound to get people talking! No NWO shirt is making me keep cam although he is wearing black and white, which I'm sure is no coincidence.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a terrible feeling that A LOT of people in this thread had no idea what music that was...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

The NWO theme gave me goosebumps.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

NWO theme. 

I came.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

NWO crashed the forum. Damn!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I can't believe that NASH came out to the nWo theme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

i nerded everywhere when i heard that music


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Still waiting for "I'm all grown up...", will not be satisfied until I hear it again.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Kevin Nash with a theme wow.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I thought Shawn Michaels was his best friend...WWE is confusing sometimes.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> damn these what chants


WHAT?

Yeah. They're old. Ten years old. Yeesh.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

wish it was the wolfpac theme, but the NWO theme will do.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Nash much better on the mic this week


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, this crowd sucks...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Trips channelling Batman there.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Must he be the ever trusting babyface. I can't wait (or can I?) for the "It was me, Austin!" moment.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

NWO theme <3


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Nash is now out of Mr. H's Trust Circle.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

If X-Pac or Hall shows up, I'm gonna freak out!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nash ain't leaving HHH


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

LOL, Punk facepalm.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Nash now under contract.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL @ Punk's facepalm


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Punk's reaction to Nash's contract is classic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Johnny Ace going behind Hunter's back.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Nash good so far. Lol contract


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Big Daddy Cool got paid


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

HAHA CM Punk facepalming


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

This guy cant talk!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nash sounds like a drunk when he speaks


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL at Punk laughing in the background


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Funkman's signed Nash to a contract


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

HHH plays the stressed out boss role very well.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL PUNK


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Guarantee contract. Nash's two favorite words. He loves them more than Kelly Kelly's pussy.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't remember Nash being this awkward on the mic back in the day. Is he shit-canned?


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

LOOOOOOOOL @ Punk's reaction.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

This story fucking blows atm, and apparently CM Punk agrees


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Punk is such a little shit, I love it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

lmao


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Guaranteed or not, I'd still fire him.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

lmao at punk


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

I actually forgot CM Punk was in the ring.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Punk :lmao


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

LOL!!!!!!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Nash with the same promo he's been cutting since the 90's about getting paid, chenge. the. record


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ok, WTF is Punk doing?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:lmao Punk!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

HAHA CM Punk throwing up acting :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ Punk rolling around


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

gotta love Punk :lmao


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

:lmao punk


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Aww...all over the shoes.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LOL.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Punk is overdoing it -__-


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That's fairly cringeworthy from Punk.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Like the payoff to that little backstage scene two weeks ago with Johnny Ace bring Nash into his office. Sweet writing right here.

Too bad the crowd's mostly just waiting for Cena to show up.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Punk is ODing on drugs!!!!!!


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

*atchiu*


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Get it I'm Acting!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

CM Punk pulled a family guy


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

all of them are acting


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Jesus. Nash is just horrid on the mic.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

I hear the hate towards Nash, but he's doing what he needs to do on the mic. He's not wowing anybody, but he's certainly not failing.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

klique!!!! wolf head!!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Clique reference.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao at the Nash knee joke.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

It's kinda cringeworthy, but the rest of the promo isn't too bad.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Nash got fuckin PWND lmao lmao


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

THAT WAS GREAT !!! CLICK!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Nash getting BERRIED!!!!! :lmao


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol @ the knees clicking


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

PUNK IS FUCKING AWESOME!!!

CLICK CLICK


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Ugh...about 2/3s of the crowd don't know what he's talking about


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

OWNING the shit out of him


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Punk poking fun at Nash's knees lmao!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Punk is funny.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HAHA HOLY FUCK A QUAD JOKE LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAHAHAHA


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

G0dm4n V2.0 said:


> all of them are acting


are they all in cahoots?


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL at Punk pantomiming Kevin Nash's bad knees.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

:lmao Punk buring Nash. Click Click Click


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"Everybody"? I'd like to have serious words with this "Everybody" tbh.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

click...


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

*Click, click*? :lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I do not want to see this match!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

BOOK IT!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao fuckin Punk


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

I was a fan of Nash but I really don't want to see him wrestle for his own health.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah Brother


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Punk is reaching Mr Kennedy levels of not being funny. *


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

BROTHER


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

BROTHER


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

CHAMPION ASS KISSER!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

"First you have to check with your wife." PWNT.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

[email protected] the little jimmies with the "CM SKUNK" sign.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Dont do it HHH


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

lmao stephanie mcmahon references are always great.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

burn lolol


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

LMAO at the Panties joke.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Never have the face delay the match. Just stupid.

Instant booing.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

PIPE BOMB.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I can't wait until Trips finally explodes on Punk. It's gonna be epic.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

The match we want to see? Punk versus Daniel Bryan?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

How many wife jokes will CM Punk make?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Two years in a row CM Punk will be in a match at NOC that doesn't have a title on the line.

This time he at least won't be buried by The Big Show.


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

That was a weird-ass pipe bomb, to say the least x)


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

rofl hhh wears panties


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You just know it's going to end with Nash beating Punk dirty.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

PUNK! Pipebomb!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO Triple H is going to beat the shit out of this guy within two months time.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Is it just me or was that....really tacky?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WOW.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

sometimes dont realize how wide hhh is - dudes huge


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I love Punk...but the Steph shit is getting old. The three of them in the ring are just not a good combination.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Pipe bomb needs to be on punk's next t-shirt


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

PIPEBOMB!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus this match is gonna suck!


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

My god that PIPEBOMB thing is fucking awful and this has been an all round shitty promo


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

oh sweet jesus please no


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Pipebomb! 
Mr. H's wears panties! :lmao


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Fantastic opening segment. I love this storyline.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

FUCK YEAH ITS ON.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

That match is going to be fugly


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol Im sorry that was horrrible


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

cant believe i just saw the wolf head on wwe television.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Dammit, I need the WWE to make a Pipe Bomb t-shirt. I guarandamntee it will sell out


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh god


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

nash vs punk night of champions damn
something big has gotta go down


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

RKO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Kevin Nash can't work a match.


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

Snack time :3


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

uh oh randys lost agian


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Well that match will be horrible.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

this piece of shit on raw


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

RKO


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

PIPE BOMBBBBBBBBB


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh look, it's Orton. Time to change the channel.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*ORTON!? HOLY SHIT!*


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o god...


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

RKO


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

Why?!?!? Rabdy Orton?!!?! Booo!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WTF? Orton vs Ziggler?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I like Punk but the puking and that whiny ''Pipebomb'' annoyed me. 

:hmm:


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I came!!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

WHY 

WHY ARE YOU HERE

WHY


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

nice of Orton to randomly show up


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Nash was great in the opening segment.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

WWE all promo's, all the time...not that I'm complaining it's better than the matches they usually give us.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Get ready to job, Ziggler!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> The match we want to see? Punk versus Daniel Bryan?


yep lol , not sure where nash comes into the picture, odd isnt it


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good stuff with punk but now business has picked Up Randy Orton in the House!


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Zaiko said:


> Kevin Nash can't work a match.


Agreed. I just don't see it happening without him injuring himself.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Orton? WTF?

DAT POP!

Yeah, one night thing. Ziggler to get BERRIED!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Punk is hilarious but he may eventually over do it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oooh, Orton/Ziggler should be a good 'un if it's given some time. As good as this sweet little video package for Ziggler at least.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Ziggles bout to get famous!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Zaiko said:


> Kevin Nash can't work a match.


brother we've all known that for 20 years


and lol @ ziggler putting out hornswaggle making into his highlight reel


----------



## BelfastBoyo (May 3, 2011)

Randy vs Dolph? Are you kidding?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good reaction for Orton. LOL at the Orton haters.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

hey look its randy orton!!! CLICK


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Orton vs Ziggler, should be an awesome match imo.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Agmaster said:


> Is it just me or was that....really tacky?


*Extremely tacky. Punk playing a troll and being unfunny just doesn't work for me. 

That might have been the worst Punk promo I've ever seen.*


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

all in all... said:


> are they all in cahoots?


Yep. They all sit at the conspiracy table and conspire


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

was it me, or was that kind of...boring?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Zaiko said:


> Kevin Nash can't work a match.


Kevin Nash is completely awesome. Don't hate. 

And awesome.....Orton isn't content burying people on SD, has to come bury people on Raw. How dumb.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Buckley said:


> [email protected] the little jimmies with the "CM SKUNK" sign.


Hey, I can't say I've seen that sign before, except when I noted it several minutes ago...but still, kudos to those little jimmies, an original sign. :lmao


----------



## Rated 3:16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Definite Dolph push upcoming. I predict either a win here or an awesome match with a couple of near falls for Ziggy and a ''surprising'' RKO finish!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Like how Cole introduces Orton to everyone incase no-one knows who the fuck he is because we're not watching SD lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't care how bad Nash will be I want to fucking watch that match.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

oh no the match is official


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Punk has been so hot and they pair him with Kevin Nash? I don't get it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Just a random Randy Orton match to hype up Smackdown tomorrow.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

guess i won't be ordering N.O.C. who the fuck wants to see Nash vs. Punk


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Opening segment couldn't have been much worse unless JoMo and Mysterio were out there with mic time.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I love how Orton always wrestles Ziggler whenever they're both on Raw.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LMAO at Nash in the background


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

Orton? Click!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Dolph for the win!  :believe:


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow, Ziggler's getting put over big time!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

GCA-FF said:


> WTF? Orton vs Ziggler?


Let's be honest, Orton may be boring as a mothefucker but he's good in-ring. Together with Ziggler we'll get a better opening match than we're used to having on Raw.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

SD really shouldn't even be taped on Tuesday. PPV weekends are murder as is.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

That match is gonna be a horrible spectacle


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Extremely tacky. Punk playing a troll and being unfunny just doesn't work for me.
> 
> That might have been the worst Punk promo I've ever seen.*


Love the guy but he's easily becoming unlikeable in this storyline and not in a good way.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

So lame that they've booked Punk vs. Nash at Night of Champions. Unless they have a massive rabbit in the hat, this storyline just got got.


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

Opening segment sucked.. orton to beat ziggler


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Promo was a little corny but I thought Punk was really funny. As for the match, couldn't give two shits but Punk better go over.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Are people really complaining that Randy Orton (A SD superstar) is on RAW after they just said they are having both on the same show? He's the face of SD, of course he'll be at RAW. People on this forum are fucking stupid.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Love the guy but he's easily becoming unlikeable in this storyline and not in a good way.


I agree
this was weird


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cody is gonna face John Cena : NvM ADR Is champ F&ck.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Double Post


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> this piece of shit on raw


I thought the same when that guy on ur avatar was on. Click!


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> I don't care how bad Nash will be I want to fucking watch that match.


Nash wouldn't be hopping in the ring if he/WWE didn't think he could wrestle a main event. It will be fine. And I'm with you! I want to see this!


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

HOLY S**T 123 said:


> guess i won't be ordering N.O.C. who the fuck wants to see Nash vs. Punk


 I do
cos I wanna see what is going to happen 
I expect something big 
yeah I may be let down , ah well imma be positive for a change


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

TankOfRate said:


> Wow, Ziggler's getting put over big time!


Until Orton buries him with AN RKO OUT OF NOWHERE!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I think this actually is a good time to end the brand split. 
Smackdown is so dry. The roster just isn't very strong, but by ending the split I think it will be good for a lot of the younger talent.
And if they have Smackdown go live on Thursday then it will be even better.
DZ facing Orton will be a good match.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Punk sucked, WOW


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Love the guy but he's easily becoming unlikeable in this storyline and not in a good way.


*

Me too and it's a shame. He can be SO much better and they are doing this with him. My worst wrestling nightmare is for WWE to turn Punk into Mr Kennedy/Anderson and it looks like they are doing just that. 

*


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Punk needs to tone it back down a bit


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

it would be nice if they actually ended brand extension. 

smackdown would actually get ratings.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Punk is starting to get annoying.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Get 'em Dolph!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I always forget who has the fucking secondary titles.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I thought Vickie was managing Swagger now?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Swagger to interfere in 3.. 2.. 1..


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Orton vs Ziggler in a charisma on a pole match please


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I still don't like Dolph's new theme


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Edgeheadpeeps said:


> Punk is starting to get annoying.


hey, hey, hey! ... NO!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Xile44 said:


> Cody's facing Cena.


So both the secondary champs are getting rolled over tonight.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Vickie 'pukes'


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Possibility of Barrett showing up?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm still marking about them playing the NWO theme by the way, it's like 15 minutes of nonstop marking now, I don't know why, so much fucking nostalgia, that theme is easy top 5 of all time.


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

Damn, Orton took all those ads just to go down the ramp? ._.


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

lol guess you people don't like Punk if he isn't breaking kayfabe.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

2 of my favs

This match should be fun


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Someone got a live stream for me myp2p is down, PLEASEEEEEE(matt striker voice)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I always forget who has the fucking secondary titles.


Not surprising since I doubt WWE remembers most of the time


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Punk sucked, WOW


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Bullydully said:


> Vickie 'pukes'


*Stop trying to act like Punk.*


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Epic opening segment. I marked out for the fake puking.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

Damnnnn Vickie IS hot


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dolph is great...


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Punk is getting more awesome actually. I love whenever he rips into Triple H about his wife running shit. He's just so funny with the "not giving a shit, asshole" persona. I've been wanting a wrestler to be like that again since Austin and Rock.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Perfectly executed Thez Press. What now haters? *


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> 
> Me too and it's a shame. He can be SO much better and they are doing this with him. My worst wrestling nightmare is for WWE to turn Punk into Mr Kennedy/Anderson and it looks like they are doing just that.
> 
> *


I'm definitely getting Anderson vibes from him. Punk is not as appealing when he talks _too_ much. He can turn into a Bart Simpson esque nuisance surprisingly fast.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I hope they don't plan on giving Punk a full-on babyface turn because this character is going to get annoying as hell before long. Hopefully they have something better than this planned out.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I love Orton but his Lou Thesz Press is wore than Mickie's & Trish's.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Dolph need to pull up his tights. I can see his tanning lines.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Vickie, disgusting as ever


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Bullydully said:


> Vickie 'pukes'


On first glance I thought you said Vickie's Pubes.


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

I miss managers


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Orton was much more frightening with a shaved head and no facial hair.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Holy shit.. Is this night the night the IWC turns on Punk??


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

nice zig zag on the outside


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ZIG ZAG


----------



## miles berg (Jun 12, 2010)

The Rock would never suck like Punk just sucked.

He was awful.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That was actually a good Lou Thesz right dere. 
Hey that reminds me, if they're going to end the brand split they should get rid of King and put Booker on commentary both nights!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ziggler's such a great seller. He sells his own moves better than most guys sell chairshots.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> I'm definitely getting Anderson vibes from him. Punk is not as appealing when he talks _too_ much. He can turn into a Bart Simpson esque nuisance surprisingly fast.


*Plus dealing with trolls so much on here makes me dislike Punk being a troll and that's exactly what WWE has turned him into... a troll.

*


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Another advert already fuck sake


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow another commercial already?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hoping for a nice match here.

As for Punk, I think people are acting too early on him. I know his promo wasn't everyone's cup of tea but that's no reason to discredit all the other stuff he's done. Feel like he's gonna turn into the next Orton or Morrison of the forum.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

OK, in edition to pseudo-ending the brand extension, they also need to end having commercials in the middle of matches.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Opening segment wasn't as great as I hoped for. Some good moments, but Nash is horrid on the mic these days, unfortunately. The three don't have chemistry together. Also good pop for Punk, but a weak crowd tonight.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao at Punk haters in this thread


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Dolph's fully back to the ramen noodle hair! i missed its hypnotizing wobble


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ some of the poster on here right now.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Damn!!!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

YOU WANT TO CHANGE THINGS HHH? NO MORE ADDS BETWEEN MATCHES!!! give me a 10 min commercial break after the first promo if need be, just not in between matches...i think i post this every week, sorry


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Punk sucked big time, what a horrible promo


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The end of the brand split could work because we're get some interesting matches on Raw. Not sure if I would have started with Orton/Ziggler though.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Punk sucked !! 

lol jk


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Cycloneon said:


> Holy shit.. Is this night the night the IWC turns on Punk??


All it takes around these parts is 2 months as a face. Sheamus seems to be the only exception of the non attitude era people.


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Holy shit.. Is this night the night the IWC turns on Punk??


We can only hope huh?


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

so just because you didn't like opening segment punk is bad now?

dumbasses


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Gresty said:


> Another advert already fuck sake


They love them


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Hah, Punk is finally one of the main focuses of WWE and people still aren't happy.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Haterade is flowing freely here...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao the Punk haters. Holy shit, you guys are everywhere. 

RE-STICKY THE SUMMER OF PUNK THREAD. For the love of God, please.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Vickie gain some weight back? Good match so far.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

nukeinyourhair said:


> OK, in edition to pseudo-ending the brand extension, they also need to end having commercials in the middle of matches.


This.


----------



## shady6121 (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I'm definitely getting Anderson vibes from him. Punk is not as appealing when he talks _too_ much. He can turn into a Bart Simpson esque nuisance surprisingly fast.


The whole arc they've given him makes no sense. He started off being this agent of change, and now he's just a bit player in TRIPLE H's SOAP OPERA EXTRAVAGANZA. You broke my heart, Kev!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Love the fact that WWE has to re-educate people about managers during this match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Brye said:


> Hoping for a nice match here.
> 
> As for Punk, I think people are acting too early on him. I know his promo wasn't everyone's cup of tea but that's no reason to discredit all the other stuff he's done. Feel like he's gonna turn into the next Orton or Morrison of the forum.


No one is discrediting his past stuff and his past stuff has nothing to do with whatever it was that we just saw in the ring. Punk is miles better than that promo he cut. For the first time in all the years I've followed him, I actually had to turn the channel while he was speaking.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

My current impression is that Kevin Nash is awful in every conceivable way (other than the NWO theme) and Punk is starting to overdo it a bit in an attempt to keep things interesting...tonight it didn't work particularly well. I won't be too hard on Punk because I'm a huge mark for him and it would make my head explode to place too much blame on him.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Im watching this in Canada and Punk is sucking on the mic right now. Guy needs new material


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Cycloneon said:


> Holy shit.. Is this night the night the IWC turns on Punk??


Might just be....It might just be.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

fulcizombie said:


> Nash was great in the opening segment.


Nash has been fantastic his entire time here the past month. I wish Scott Hall was with him. 

I'd sooner watch 2 hours of Kevin Nash talking than a fucking Orton match. Can't believe this guy is tainting my tube, and Ziggler has to lose to this hack.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

Rock316AE said:


> Punk sucked big time, what a horrible promo


why would you post the same thing twice?


stupid troll


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*IWC turns heel, turning on Punk? :O*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Hahaha, IWC turning on Punk, this is hilarious. 
Yes he probably should tone it down (the wife thing got old quick). 
I think he needs to stop having promos with HHH, they just need the storyline to progress more and Punk will have more to talk about.
Everyone needs to calm down.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

pretty good match till now though the adverts suck


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

i dont know why its so hard for everyone to grasp that this whole nash/punk thing is just a way to lead into HHH/punk...let it ride out and stop bitching


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

INB4 RKO out of no where


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Ziggler is looking pretty good. Too bad this match will just end with an RKO out of nowhere.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Swagger to use his Swagger powers.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Thawgger in the house!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The promo wasn't horrid by any means. It was okay, nothing spectacular. I think all of us were expecting better from Punk though, and it certainly could have been better. He did the acting puke thing for far too long imo.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Give Swagger a cellphone and call him Michael Tarver.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I want Dolph hair...


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Beelzebubs said:


> All it takes around these parts is 2 months as a face. Sheamus seems to be the only exception of the non attitude era people.


That gif in your sig is hilarious


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

How long till ziggler gets rko'ed out of nowhere?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Ziggler needs to slow the fuck down on his tan...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> i dont know why its so hard for everyone to grasp that this whole nash/punk thing is just a way to lead into HHH/punk...let it ride out and stop bitching


This.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Am i the only one here who liked and laughed at Punk's promo tonight? Felt like he owned both Nash and HHH.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> My current impression is that Kevin Nash is awful in every conceivable way (other than the NWO theme) and Punk is starting to overdo it a bit in an attempt to keep things interesting...tonight it didn't work particularly well. I won't be too hard on Punk because I'm a huge mark for him and it would make my head explode to place too much blame on him.


I think this is the case aswell


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

We haven't heard a single fat joke from Lawler tonight...good


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

People are indirectly hating punk because nash is in the picture. when it becomes punk vs hhh at road to wrestlemania then they'll love him again.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> it would be nice if they actually ended brand extension.
> 
> smackdown would actually get ratings.


They would get better rating if they take it off of Fridays & put it back on Thursdays!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

NoyK said:


> *IWC turns heel, turning on Punk? :O*


Nah, it's just a giant swerve.


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

orton and ziggler has good chemistry


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

coleminer1 said:


> so just because you didn't like opening segment punk is bad now?
> 
> dumbasses


*Nah, it's the generic Stephanie joke #2932386 that pisses me off.
*


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

It needs to be more heated, they need security out there, not letting these guys do stare downs after insulting each other, or HHH should put in the typical no contact before the match clause, because there's no reason they all shouldn't be kicking each others asses at this point.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

A win for ziggler could be huge.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

picture perfect superplexxxx


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Amber B said:


> No one is discrediting his past stuff and his past stuff has nothing to do with whatever it was that we just saw in the ring. Punk is miles better than that promo he cut. For the first time in all the years I've followed him, I actually had to turn the channel while he was speaking.


It fits like a glove from what I've watched. Are we watching the same show?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

There's Punk haters now.

Just proves how the IWC hates whoever's on top.

HHH used to be an IWC god, Cena used to be an IWC god, Orton used to be an IWC god, and now it looks like we're adding Punk to the list.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And seriously guys, stop being such chicks. You can critique the guy without being a "hater". Grow the hell up and take his schlong out of your mouth for once.


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

Good show so far imo. Btw, from anyone who watched SD!, is the Christian/Orton storyline over for good?


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Nothing beats a good old Superplex


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn Ziggles, get your damn roots done.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

PUSH ZIGGLER. DROP VICKIE. LET HIM SPEAK HE HAS MIC SKILLS!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

jerseysfinest said:


> Nah, it's just a giant swerve.


It's a C-O-N-spiracy.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Good match, so far. Except for the commercial breaks.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

One thing about punk is that he doesn't do anything but talk, and then wrestle when his time comes. We never see him backstage trying to manipulate someone ir really doing anything pro-active. He just interrupts promos.

I love punk but this seems to feed into his annoying nature.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

RKO out of no where in 5....4....3....2...1...


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

This is a pretty good match.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

People on facebook and in here not liking CM Punk promo you knew this was coming IWC hates babyface


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Belly to Belly


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

rko soon


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

angle is PISSED at that slam by orton


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm sure Billy Gunn has a smirk.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Poueff said:


> Good show so far imo. Btw, from anyone who watched SD!, is the Christian/Orton storyline over for good?


They have a cage match tomorrow night, but that will probably be the end of it.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

NoyK said:


> *Nah, it's the generic Stephanie joke #2932386 that pisses me off.
> *


rko #2932386 is worse


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

And everyone turning on CM Punk has begun. Someone called it, don't remember who, but someone did call it lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I'd love for Christian to interfere and cost Orton the match.

Butttttt that's too risky for WWE. It may hurt Orton .1%.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Relax Punk marks. If you know he's so good it shouldn't matter what people are saying. Relax, the last five pages have been nothing but damage control from punk marks.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Poueff said:


> Good show so far imo. Btw, from anyone who watched SD!, is the Christian/Orton storyline over for good?


nope. they are having another tittle match on smackdown tomorrow


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

KidGold17 said:


> One thing about punk is that he doesn't do anything but talk, and then wrestle when his time comes. We never see him backstage trying to manipulate someone ir really doing anything pro-active. He just interrupts promos.
> 
> I love punk but this seems to feed into his annoying nature.


all he does is talk and then wrestle? sounds like a pro wrestler


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Man, nobody sells like Ziggler


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

that neckbreaker move orton does is great.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Randy doing some new moves?


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

Who was the last guy to fight Ziggler for the title anyway? I almost forgot he was the US champ >.<


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Good match so far.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

This is a really good match


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Damn great match.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy shit that was an amazing superkick.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

oh my god i thought it was over


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Great Superkick by Ziggler!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome match going on right now.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Woah, amazing match so far.*


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

SUPER ORTON!!!


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

What a bloody brilliant match!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Orton is so smooth in the ring. One of the best workers in the company.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

shades of hbk


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, this is a pretty damn good match.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow Randy Orton sold that fucking kick so well holy shit.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

that super kick looked nasty


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Damn what a kick!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I thought Ziggles had him with that kick..what was I thinking


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Amber B said:


> No one is discrediting his past stuff and his past stuff has nothing to do with whatever it was that we just saw in the ring. Punk is miles better than that promo he cut. For the first time in all the years I've followed him, I actually had to turn the channel while he was speaking.


Fair enough. I didn't think it was horrible. He overdid it with the puking and trollish stuff. Certainly wasn't anything amazing but he made me laugh a few times. I agree that he should be going a different way with this though.

REALLY nice spot with Ziggler and the superkick.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

that kick reminded me of goldberg kicking bret hart


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

GREAT MATCH!!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Having Ziggler beat Orton would be great for the midcard, and wouldn't hurt Orton at all. Shame that isn't what's going to happen.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Orton's face creeps me the hell out. D:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Sweet Chin Music by Ziggler? I like it


----------



## Pie-Eating-Contest (May 13, 2011)

Orton's getting huge pops tonight


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

listen too that loup POP for Orton loving it!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy fucking botch/holy shit of a RKO.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RKO OUT OF NOWHERE!

Good match.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Super duper match!!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*HOLY SHIT*


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

BOTCH KO


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

fuck off orton


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Lmao crazy looking RKO.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Good match.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

RKO!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy fuck what a match!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> People on facebook and in here not liking CM Punk promo you knew this was coming IWC hates babyface


Or maybe the promo just wasn't that good

Not everything Punk does is gold, even though some of his fans think it is


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

phenomenal match.. these two need to work together way more


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

That RKO just killed ziggler.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That was a sick ending.

Great match.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Sick RKO and a great match to kick off Raw.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

That was a bad-ass RKO. Dragged his head down.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

RKO out of nowhere lol someone called it one here


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

good match


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Pretty awesome RKO right dere


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Sick RKO!!!


----------



## WWEEsky (Apr 6, 2011)

great match


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Two very reliable workhorses being awesome. If this segment gets JoMo ratings, ratings can fuck off.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

VERY nice kick by Ziggler. He's been growing on me lately. Future world champion for sure.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow. ***1/2


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Awesome match. (Y)


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

wow great match gotta give it to these two


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Bit of a scrappy ending but that was an excellent match. Brilliant.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

1) RKO out of nowhere.
2) 1-2-3
3) ZZzzzz.

Super Orton is more boring than Super Cena.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

good match


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

ZIGGLER JUST GOT OWNED


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice ending to a great match


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Hell of a fucking match. Damn.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

nice idea Randy to bad it did not work that well.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

very good match 
ziggler was made to look quite strong against orton


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Upset upset upset upset RKO OUTTA NOWHERE~


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

WWE: Where Wrestling Emanates

Impact: Wrestling Doesn't Matter


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

That was a sweet ending too.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao awesome finish


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow that looked crazy


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> And seriously guys, stop being such chicks. You can critique the guy without being a "hater". Grow the hell up and take his schlong out of your mouth for once.


*:lmao X a billion

It's a mortal sin to critique someone they love. Even if you're a fan of that person as well, you're a hater if you say anything bad about him. 

But that was the worst promo I've ever seen Punk do.


Great little match between Orton and Ziggles there. I think Ziggles will be great some day.*


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

sloppy RKO at the end but very good match at whole, main event must be great...........


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

...Rko


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

MOTN


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

such a good match


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

jm99 said:


> They have a cage match tomorrow night, but that will probably be the end of it.


I hope so, time for Sheamus to get his shot =)


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

BotchKO


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Great match!!


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome Match. whoever says Orton an't over are sad haters. Orton is the man great match. ziggler is so underrated it's not funny. Great Match. The best TV Match I've seen in a while.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Hell of a match. Ziggler looked awesome fairplay and Orton brought his A-Game. Worked together beautifully. A few little innovations here and there and while the RKO wasn't as slick as it normally is, it looked like it hurt.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I enjoyed that.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

lol @ swagger watching on a flat screen..remember when they had the little 10" box monitors?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Great matchup there. And that was a nasty looking superkick.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ending sequencees were awesome


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

that RKO looked legit painful, i wouldnt exactly call it sloppy it, it did have impact


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Berbarito said:


> Orton is so smooth in the ring. One of the best workers in the company.


AGREED!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Cena Promo yawn


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Orton actually had a good tv match with Ziggler. Good job, Ziggler.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cena


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

That was a very good match.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey Cena...U MAD SON?


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

good match, sloppy rko


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

That match was pretty fucking fantastic


----------



## MKScorpion (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty good match actually.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Fucking superlative TV match. One day those two will headline a Big 4 pay-per-view together, in an actual angle, y'know.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Edgy Cena?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

cena pissed.... heal turn coming??

trololololololololol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

John Felix Anthony Cena 4 is in serious mode.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao X a billion
> 
> It's a mortal sin to critique someone they love. Even if you're a fan of that person as well, you're a hater if you say anything bad about him.
> 
> ...


In your opinion, the worst promo you've ever seen Punk do. I agree that the puking thing was over the top and went too long, but I was overall pleased with the opening segment, myself, in my opinion.


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

HHH,Ziggler, Orton, Mathews... everyone is orange


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Poueff said:


> I hope so, time for Sheamus to get his shot =)


It'll definitely be Henry, although I guess Sheamus is probably next after that, maybe in a triple threat or something.


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

Owen Hart should be number 1 on that OMG DVD


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Best Cena promo ever.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

How about what's Cena's thought on winning the match dirty and being a complete hypocrite?? Haha


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*RAW is so much better with BEER... and good high intensity matches!*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

great match! Ziggler deserves alot of credit. He makes everyone look good


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

that Cena prmo was sucky...I hatz hi nows


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

Good match. Good ending.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

NyQuil said:


> 1) RKO out of nowhere.
> 2) 1-2-3
> 3) ZZzzzz.
> 
> Super Orton is more boring than Super Cena.


Agreed .


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I think that match shows that Ziggler is more than main event ready. He looked like a million bucks all the way through.

And for the people saying "LOL PEOPLE TURNING ON PUNK BECAUSE HE'S A BABYFACE~", haven't you ever considered that the reason babyfaces aren't as popular is because the WWE makes them look either extremely boring or extremely corny, overdone and pandering? The stuff they're doing with Punk is starting to lean into the second one, and this is coming from a huge fan of his.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

We need more promos that involve Cena saying nothing.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Dolph really got put over in that one. Great match.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Del Rio needs to attack Cena backstage, then apply the Cross Armbar on Cena and break his arm, and while that's happening Ricardo needs to drive a car over Cena's other arm and let it sit on his arm while Del Rio continues the Cross Armbar.

Make it happen!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I might get that DVd. 

Tyson and Austin!!! Tyson and Austin!!!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Great a BORING ass cena promo coming up CLICK!!!!!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Felix is coming on? Well back to football see u guys later


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

JR calling the superkick that countered the punt and and the winning pinfall was so much better than Cole could ever do. I guess I mark out for commentary.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

these DUI commercials are hilarious


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

:lmao at people whining about Super Orton. It was a great maych and made Ziggler look good idiots.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> Felix is coming on? Well back to football see u guys later


j-e-t-s


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I just wish they gave Ziggler more mic time, he's not as bad as some people make him out to be. If he dropped Vickie he'd be golden, he's one of the best workers right now easily. He's also not boring and looks unique. He sells like a beast, what more do you want?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Hammertron said:


> that RKO looked legit painful, i wouldnt exactly call it sloppy it, it did have impact


meant it hadnt air it usually has and yes it looked painful, but more like a cutter:gun:


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao X a billion
> 
> It's a mortal sin to critique someone they love. Even if you're a fan of that person as well, you're a hater if you say anything bad about him.
> 
> ...


Didn't mean to come off like that, just didn't think it was as bad. My biggest worry is the debacle that will be Punk/Nash at NOC and I'm afraid he'll lose some steam after that. Obviously Punk can do much better than that and I guess after seeing some of his best work in WWE I'm hoping he gets more of it.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena needs to do more of those promos. Top class.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

great raw so far, good promo, excellent match! seems like the iwc is already turning on punk tho.... shame


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> We need more promos that involve Cena saying nothing.


Agreed, that's the only thing he's actually GOOD at!


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Come the end of his career there should be a commentary spot waiting lined up for Ziggler, he's always quality when he's behind that table


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

HeelHeat420 said:


> Owen Hart should be number 1 on that OMG DVD


Someone is trying to be edgy this evening...


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Great a BORING ass cena promo coming up CLICK!!!!!!


Oh please. Punk's promo was shit tbh.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Gresty said:


> Cena Promo yawn


Matthews promo you mean.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

Really good match there. Wish they aired more of it.


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> Great a BORING ass cena promo coming up *CLICK*!!!!!!


The worst thing is that saying *click* will catch on like a motherfucker over here, and it'll get very tedious very quick...


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> I think that match shows that Ziggler is more than main event ready. He looked like a million bucks all the way through.


I just wish he had the dark hair. We wouldn't have been able to tell who's who until the end! It would have been a nice surprise.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TankOfRate said:


> I think that match shows that Ziggler is more than main event ready. He looked like a million bucks all the way through.
> 
> And for the people saying "LOL PEOPLE TURNING ON PUNK BECAUSE HE'S A BABYFACE~", haven't you ever considered that the reason babyfaces aren't as popular is because the WWE makes them look either extremely boring or extremely corny, overdone and pandering? The stuff they're doing with Punk is starting to lean into the second one, and this is coming from a huge fan of his.


*Well said. 


I'd love to see Ziggler get a main event push soon. I think the guy has exactly what it takes to be a main event competitor. I loved that little match with Orton. *


----------



## Big Pete (Jul 23, 2011)

Ziggler looked awesome in that match and it just justifies my opinion that the WWE made a huge mistake moving him from Smackdown and shoving him into the Raw mid-card. The guy has it and is ready for a title run.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Fucking great match ! We want more.


----------



## iStandAlone (Jun 8, 2011)

Gresty said:


>


Congrats. You have no life.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

It's Cena time. *yawn*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

iwatchwrestling said:


> JR calling the superkick that countered the punt and and the winning pinfall was so much better than Cole could ever do. I guess I mark out for commentary.


He sounds _interested_. Excited, even. My dad watched Sheamus/Henry from Smackdown, and his first comment was "The commentators never even talked about the match. Do they not care?" It seems so obvious.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Time for another "click" sound. Cena is on.


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

Nah, Edge took some sick bumps, but nothing like Owen.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ziggler is main event ready 
In the ring he is fantastic
and he is a charismatic guy
just give him a mic


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

I wish I had a Brewer game to go to when SuperCena was doing promos.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Gresty said:


>


saving it :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Even Cena gets a bad reaction. Fuck this crowd.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Cena/ADR and Punk/Nash. I'm skipping NoC.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Bigger reaction then punk 
smh


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

I fuckin hate how he always talk to the camera when he comes out.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

tulsa is little jimmy land it seems


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

"This is awesome right now girlfriend, like totally."


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

So much for anger


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

iStandAlone said:


> Congrats. You have no life.


LOOOOOOOL


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

And HeelHeat goes on the ignore list. Congrats, I guess?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

He does seem suddenly chipper, doesn't he?


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Randy Orton and John Cena back to back? This is terrible. I already miss Kevin Nash and I'm completely serious. 

John - turn face already
Randy - turn your car off a cliff


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

wwe is not helping cena by shwoing the a kid wearing a cena shirt the moment his music hits, show some older guys wearing, it will help his cause


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

not really that mixed.....


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Damn, every time I start to like Cena he does something that just makes me cringe, reminding my why I don't like his character.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

This crowd is terrible. They should have followed our lead from last week.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Douchebag?

LOL.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What just got bleeped out?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

they censored douchebag?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

lol douche baggery


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Grr these feuds seem so forced..the whole Del Rio vs Cena feud is based on nothing and what did they just block cena from saying?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

iStandAlone said:


> Congrats. You have no life.


ujelly?


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

so cena is mad because del rio attacked him, but yet cena did the same thing to him first?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

They bleeped Cena


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WTF did Cena just say?


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> What just got bleeped out?


Ancient Art of Douchebaggery


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Either my stream lagged or the just censored douchebaggery?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> What just got bleeped out?


douchebag.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

really they can't say douchebag


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

lol mark henry


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Cena/Del Rio segment not even in a bigger spot of the show? Interesting tactic. Oh shit Henry!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cena is such a cunt these days.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SOMEBODY GONNA GET THEY ASS KICKED.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Kick Cena's ass Mizark!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

John Cena, you make me want to change the channel.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

hey kids, it's Mark Henry!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Did they seriously just censor 'Douchebaggery.."?


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Mark out for Henry


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

you could have just said ass.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

somebody gonna get they ass kicked! and it's cena!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

cena SAME OLD SHIT! CLICK!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Incoming 500.0 rating


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

YAAAAWWWNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Somebody gon' get they ass kicked.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

OH SHIT. SOMEBODY GON GET DEY ASS KICKED.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

A guy who looks like an ape vs. a guy who looks like an ape?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao oh shit


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena is going to get his wig split


----------



## Kr0wbar (Aug 5, 2011)

Cena's look at the camera after his speech was great..


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Just Bring It" 

UH OOOOOHHH 
if ratingz weren't doing well.....NOW....they are!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

I prefer "Shove my foot so far up your butt, you're going to get Athlete's Face."


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

mark henry wants some it seems


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

HENRY to get BERRIED

I would laugh if all his dominance built up in recent weeks was erased with one Cena segment. LOL


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

RATINGS


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

you cant say douche bag?? you can buy one at CVS but you can't say it on USA...suck my dick


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

will cena stop sexual chocolate's momentum or get beaten? im calling a count out victory for cena if this is a match


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mark Henry!!! Shit is about to go down.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh look,is a fat fan going to the ring.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

the only time i'm happy to see henry


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

It's always entertaining to see Cena give someone the size of Mark Henry the FU.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SOMEBODY'S GONNA GET THEIR ASS KICKED


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

He shoulda come out with a sombrero on.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I think Mark Henry was one of the main characters in that Planet of the Apes movie...


----------



## Big Pete (Jul 23, 2011)

Henry/Cena?

Wow I really love the brand split being over.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> I fuckin hate how he always talk to the camera when he comes out.


I know right..and the way he breath's thru his mouth...disgusting


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Talking about the Mexican Aristocrat like that, its bullshit.

SOMEBODY GON' GET DEY AZZ KICKED


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

I actually lol'd when Henry's music hit


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mark Henry is fucking awesome. (Y)


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

awkward


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Henry is about to go H*A*M


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

HENRY!!


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

I still can't find any stitch of credibility in Mark Henry. I guess having him as a comedy character for all these years doesn't get off my head. And even when he wasn't comedy relief, he was having to enlarge the ECW title so it'd fit... bleh


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

epic christian,miz,truth promo coming soon


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope Mark Henry destroys Cena. This would salvage Raw


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ratongs just skyrocketed


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't understand why Cena was all angsty with Josh Mathews but he's suddenly out there smiling and shit.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

woah, interesting tweet from Foley just now. He asked if the Anonymous GM was on Raw just now.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

REGOTLESS.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Now I'm not saying Henry is a master of the mic, but he IS passable.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Fucking Henry, makes any show instantly unwatchable. Single handedly killing Smackdown.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

THE HALL OF PAIN


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

The hall of pain is like no other pain


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I wonder if there'll be a clique shitting in Mark Henry's sub reference any time soon.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Snap That White Boys Neck Mark Henry!!


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Please stop with the weak ass what chants. WWE should be able to turn the sprinklers on in the arena.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''Kick his teeth down his throat.'' Is it just me or do a lot of wrestlers say that in promos? Or maybe Cena just says it a lot.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner (Jul 26, 2011)

He wants some of cena , gross... hahaha


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did Mark just forget his lines?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

NexS.E.S said:


> Oh please. Punk's promo was shit tbh.


Rather watch a shitty Punk promo than a shitty Cena promo.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

CHRISTIAN!!!!


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> Henry is about to go H*A*M


_insert obligatory fat joke here_


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

What a pop for Christian.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This is just set up so Cena would look impressive lifting 450 pounds in the AA!

It's Christian!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Teddy Long for the tag match?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Christian


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

come on down to Mark Henry's Hall of Pain....mention this add and take off 20% off your first ass kicking


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz and Truth now plz.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

CHRISTIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Christain needs a new them ASAP. He's a heel isn't he?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh great...its Christian


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That's the real reaction Christian gets.......a pop!


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Christian and Cena inring together for the first time since 2005 I just came.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This crowd is shit...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Calling it now

Cena/Sheamus vs Henry/Christian


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

holycityzoo said:


> you cant say douche bag?? you can buy one at CVS but you can't say it on USA...suck my dick


Ahahahahaha.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

What is this what is this !!!!!!!! Triple threat please please!!!!!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Christian ! TAG MATCH COMING


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Every time I attempt to take Henry seriously I think about 2 things. 

1. The Mae Young incident
2. When he tried running after Nexus

Can't take him seriously


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Captain Charisma, bitch.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

RAW Is Setting Up SmackDown


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

THE CAPTAIN!!!!!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

HOLD ON PLAYAS WE'RE GONNA HAVE A TAG MATCH


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Berbarito said:


> Miz and Truth now plz.


Oh my goodness, that would be too good!
Can't wait for another one of their promos!
Christian to join them.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Yay, more swear words!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes christian


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

BITCHES!!?!?!?!?!?!?!? 

uh oh


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

WTF is wrong with this crowd? They look emotionless only cheering for a few seconds during the entrances.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*'Bitches'*


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

HAHAHAHA. CHRISTIAN SAYS THAT CENA BITCHES AND COMPLAINS.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Bitches? Wow. We're getting closer and closer to dead pg.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Christian on the mic > Cena on the mic > Henry on the mic


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Christian and Cena to battle rap again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh, I hate when Cena tries to be funny.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

There's more atmosphere at an Arsenal game


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Xtian and still > Cena.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Christian said BITCHES!!!!!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

WTB The Miz right now....


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

What the fuck is up with King's stupid little giggle.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Breath jokes are the worst, please stop.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

cena poppy jokes


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

God damn it, Cena's in dumbshit mode again.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That's not whining, that's really bad comedy.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

haha i love cc


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

Bleh, tag match coming up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

GLADD is not gonna be happy. Way to go Cena


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Bah Cena killed it, could've battled with Christian on the mic more.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SHEAMUS~!!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Why is every heel so bitchy nowadays.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

LOBSTERHEAD


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

DAT POP!

It's a shame for these lobsters.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

LIME SIGHTING!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sheamus


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Teddy Long better not fucking come out.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

"THE GREAT WHITE"


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

That's a crazy pop for Sheamus!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

SHEAMUS!!! NOOOO DON'T JOIN CENA!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SHEAMUS!!!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Somebody get Teddy Long! A tag match needs made!


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

lmao the great white sheamus


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

did he say the great white sheamus?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Too many limes too many limes...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Incoming holler holler?


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

"Funnel cakes stuffed with dog crap"....FUCKING CENA YOU ARE NOT FUNNY.

fpalm


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

SHEAMUS!!! Nice.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

All we need now is Teddy Long to make this an official tag match~


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Lobster Head! Too Many Limes!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

A guy with a fucking bright red T shirt is complaining about another guys tan on HDTV? fpalm


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

“The Great White” Sheamus


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

cena's is retard, he was about to attack Sheamus lol.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

TOO MANY LIMESSS


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

oh shi--- Lobsterhead in to make the save!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao Christian played that perfectly. :lmao*


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Whoa, nice pop for Sheamus!

And Christian is such an excellent heel :lmao


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

no .. tag match.....woooooooooooo


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Am I the only one that hates the end of the brand extension? I really don't want to watch Smackdown on RAW.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Sheamus standing next to Cena, weird to see.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Gresty said:


> HOLD ON PLAYAS WE'RE GONNA HAVE A TAG MATCH


DANG IT! You called it....at least it wasn't Teddy. Haha.

Oh wait nvm.....Christian's leaving:lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao Christian.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

SHEAMUS!


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

And why the hell would Sheamus help Cena? Do they forget about feuds that quick? Damn >.<


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mark Henry has awesome facial expressions. :lmao 2nd place to Del Rio.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

HOLLA HOLLA HOLLA. TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYAS.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Christian: "I'm good."


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

sheamus' old theme is back?!?!?!?!?!? YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL at Sheamus' music playing the whole way through.

LIKE A FUCKING BOSS!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

ooo ooo ooo i know the main event i know the main event


----------



## Oxyntas (Feb 22, 2011)

Sheamus seemed so fucking strong when he rushed like that , damn xD


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Even Mark Henry backed down.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Yup, the anonymous Raw GM thing is officially dead.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Now that's a tag match that I'd actually like to see.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh shit.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Charles Robinson!!!!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

SLIDEY REFFFFFF


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Charles Robinson has a name again!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

dammmmmit tag team


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So now Johnny Ace can make matches too?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

FUNKMAN


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> cena's is retard, he was about to attack Sheamus lol.


Maybe because the last time he saw Sheamus, they were rivals?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Teddy Long has gone full Michael Jackson and is suddenly taller and called John.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> That's not whining, that's really bad comedy.







Galvatron agrees


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> cena's is retard, he was about to attack Sheamus lol.


*It's called acting and selling the past which is something WWE needs to do more of. *


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Having Sheamus' music play over this backstage promo is F'N EPIC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Christian burying himself. Cool..


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

LOL @ Sheamus' music STILL playing. :lmao


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

LIKE A BOSS


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Since when did the EVP of Talent Relations have the power to make matches? So many authority figures, is this TNA or something?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

dougfisher_05 said:


> What the fuck is up with King's stupid little giggle.


That wasn't King it's Cole, he always fuckin giggles.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

HOLD ON A MINUITE NOW PLAYA NOW LISTEN HERE FUNKHOUSE ITS MY JOB AROUND HERE TO MAKE TAG MATCHES NOW WAIT A MINUITE HERE HUNTER I MIGHT NOT BE THE COO BUT ISN'T IT MY JOB TO MAKE TAG MATCHES.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It was always obvious Sheamus would find his calling as a face. Dude's _over_.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> cena's is retard, he was about to attack Sheamus lol.


still upset that he beat him for the title.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

CM Punk V Miz. YESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I officially mark for Johnny Ace now.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Christian just expained what he has done every since Capitol Punishment lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Funkman can make matches, now?


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

Punk Vs Miz 8D


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk vs Miz? Yeah, Punk's definitely a face or tweener.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

OMG Dream match.


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

why not just have the tag match now?.......


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh hey, that's gonna be another good match


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Punk vs Miz? *grabs popcorn...no literally, my wife just made it*


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL at Christian saying Cena's b*tching for weeks.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is such a poorly booked show... seriously... just throwing random shit out there.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

hah i like that raw


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> *cena's is retard*, he was about to attack Sheamus lol.


ummm


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Speaking of whining and complaining, can I go ahead and say that that was the worst Cena promo I've ever seen? (In my humble opinion, of course)


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Cm Punk vs Miz, sweet!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Punk vs Miz next


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> HOLD ON A MINUITE NOW PLAYA NOW LISTEN HERE FUNKHOUSE ITS MY JOB AROUND HERE TO MAKE TAG MATCHES NOW WAIT A MINUITE HERE HUNTER I MIGHT NOT BE THE COO BUT ISN'T IT MY JOB TO MAKE TAG MATCHES.


NOW CHRISTEN, TAG MATCH YOUR TIME TO SHINE PLAYA


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cena was awful in every respect except one, right there: when Sheamus ran down, he thought he was coming to join the heels. Y'know, cos that was how he last faced Sheamus. Nice little touch. Continuity.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, maybe we'll finally see another match after this next commercial.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz-Punk. The two best in the company. God I hope they feud down the line.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's called acting and selling the past which is something WWE needs to do more of. *


Agreed. I was shocked when they had Punk bring up Unforgiven '08. The past needs to actually be part of the present.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Dalexian said:


> Maybe because the last time he saw Sheamus, they were rivals?


*Bingo!

Cena deserves credit for that little touch of acting and selling the past.*


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

CM PUNK V THE MIZ! NICE!!


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Did Cena just make a "My Little Pony" reference?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Punk v. Miz...time to spark joint #2


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah Funkhouse sent the text and in the future will take the role that Vince had so many years ago to stone cold to punk.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

OH SHIT Miz vs Punk


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Punk Vs Miz should actually prove to be pretty good.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Trips got tired of burying the talent...now he will bury the corporate office


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Miz vs. Punk? FUCKING WIN.

Great RAW so far and it's only getting better.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk vs Miz AWWWWWESOOOMMMMME


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Gresty said:


> HOLD ON PLAYAS WE'RE GONNA HAVE A TAG MATCH


woo woo woo, you knew it (Y)


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> Christian burying himself. Cool..


He's a chicken-shit heel. Running is what they do. (ie EDGE)


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

If they keep this up ratings should fucking boost.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Laryngitis man can make matches now.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Wait a second, a tag team main event? I haven't seen Teddy Long anywhere tonight!!!!!!!!


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

punk vs miz gonna be cool can see truth interfering


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Truth to interfere in Punk vs Miz.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I expect atleast one teddy long, aksana and ryder apperance tonight.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck I love listening to Christian talk. Best on the mic in the WWE Idgaf.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Please let The Awesome Troof come out and cut a promo before the match!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

lol, I was just saying last week that Miz vs. Punk should be saved for a later date. Oh well, a month from now almost nobody will remember about this match except for a few of us...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Just goes to show how great the show can be without the brands holding them down


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Arrgh, WWE still giving Cena the top dog treatment. It's annoying. Christian needed to come out there and point out Cena's hypocrisy. It certaintly would have made for a more compelling segment.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank God alboring del rio didn't ruin that segment.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm predicting a hostile takeover of Raw by Johnny Ace sometime soon...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Sheamus and Cena teamup is good vs Henry and Christian. I kinda hope Sheamus gets a chance to pin Henry somehow, just to keep some sense of credibility. 

I'd LOVE to see Punk and Miz jaw at one another here


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh yeah if it's Americans in trouble, then donate, but when it's Africans starving to death, not a peep.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

JOBBER ENTRANCE~


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

McIntyre vs Ryder pls and drew wins?!?!?!? Plz


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

Damn, Punk with the jobber entrance xD


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

jobber entrance bro.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Jobber entrance for Punk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PUNK


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

inb4 rage.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Punk gets jobber entrance? WTF?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

match of the night about to come right here


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWESOME.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

At least Punk's got a match this week. Thought they were just gonna do the promo and that's it.

Should be a solid match.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Should be a good match coming up


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk vs. Miz should be REALLY good. I'm excited.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Punk Jobber entrance? :lmao


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

CM PUNK HAS A JOBBER ENTRANCE!!! LMAO!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Did CM Punk just get the jobber entrance?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

That was a pseudo jobber entrance for Punk.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

miz has a mic

swag


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Please let The Awesome Troof come out and cut a promo before the match!


ya know, punk also thinks there are conspiracies about...
the straight awesome truth?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Svart said:


> Arrgh, WWE still giving Cena the top dog treatment. It's annoying. Christian needed to come out there and point out Cena's hypocrisy. It certaintly would have made for a more compelling segment.


Christiana has to play crybaby, so it appears like Cena is actually superior on the mic. Can´t risk another disaster like in 2005.


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

NWO Theme, yeeeeeeesssssss


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Jiz, you're no better.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Me like the new Miz shirt


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

New Miz t-shirt


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Why do I mark for the Miz's "Really"

lol


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Big Dog said:


> Oh yeah if it's Americans in trouble, then donate, but when it's Africans starving to death, not a peep.


American company catering to Americans, bro


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Not a fan of The Miz new shirt.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

no entrance for punk? and we get another shitty promo from miz really? really? really? really?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

This crowd is reminding me of the Impact Zone. They are that shitty.


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

This would be so much better if it was a promo battle instead of a match


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

where is the other half of the the two man conspiracy trip


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

LADYS AND GENTLEMEN THE MOST MUST SEE WWE STAR IN WWE HISTORY THE MIZ HE DEFEATED JOHN CENA AT THE BIGGEST WRESTLEMANIA IN HISTORY AND TONIGHT HE WILL TRAIL THROUGH CM PUNK AND MOVE ON TO ONCE AGAIN BECOMING THE WWE CHAMPION.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Punk already had an entrance tonight, don't think it's a big deal.

Good promo by Miz. (Y)


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That's a GREAT SHIRT!!!!!!
I LOVE the Really chants, better than "What" for sure.

Man, I wish it was him AND Troof. 
Nice promo though.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Miz the media whore.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk deserves that jobber entrance, to be fair. He already came out once.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

i love punk's mannerisms while other people are talking trash to him...just hilarious


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh noes, Miz said "wrestler." Commence de-push.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Miz with a new shirt...

And :lmao at Punk's reactions to Miz talking.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Lol jobber entrance. New shirt for the miz


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Punk already made his entrance earlier in the show. 

Would you like it is he gets a full entrance 5 times in one night?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz is so fucking good.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> Christiana has to play crybaby, so it appears like Cena is actually superior on the mic. Can´t risk another disaster like in 2005.


*What happened in 2005? I admittedly wasn't watching the product back then?*


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

totally buying that shirt


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Fuck The Miz Up Punk!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Miz and Punk. I don't know who to root for.

Liking Miz's new shirt


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

miz is so fucking awesome, can't wait till he's champ again.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL at Punk making fun of Miz's catchphrase.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I like the new Awesome logo on miz's new t-shirt


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

I want that shirt!

AWESOME.... you are not


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Talk about a repetitive promo.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

hahahhaha @ punk's awesome


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Miz - Punk feud would be so great
_


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Any chance miz wins this?


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

lol can't believe punk got jobber entrance, explains why punk was talking to some production guy , probably tellieek,ng them like "really? really?", then again, last week, punk had 3 full entrances so it all balances out


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Hoping for a DBD sighting.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Is this the first time Punk has gone one on one with Miz?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Truth so going to come down in confederate gear to distract punk.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

This crowd is making this match seem lifeless.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Hahaha, good promo from Miz and I like the new shirt.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> Any chance miz wins this?


Only if Truth/Nash interfere.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

just1988 said:


> I wonder if there'll be a clique shitting in Mark Henry's sub reference any time soon.


Nope, this time, it was apparently a funnel cake.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

crowd...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> Is this the first time Punk has gone one on one with Miz?


Nope, they went at it in 2007.


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> Any chance miz wins this?


Only with interference


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ToddTheBod said:


> Is this the first time Punk has gone one on one with Miz?


Mini feud in '07 where Punk faced Miz at Cyber Sunday.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Morrison, Truth, Rhodes and D Bry four way would of been solid


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> Any chance miz wins this?


highly doubtful


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol it sounded like a group of ten people tried to start a CM Punk chant but no one else cared. *


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Oh yeah if it's Americans in trouble, then donate, but when it's Africans starving to death, not a peep.


Well it is an American company... People helping starving Africans isn't going to help that continent at all. They'll still be living like cavemen for the next 500 years. Then maybe they'll invent a wheel.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

You can tell the Miz idolised the Rock when he was younger. His promos are 90% catchphrases.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Truth will prolly get involved


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> Is this the first time Punk has gone one on one with Miz?


Cyber Sunday 2007.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

lmao at cole.. RAW SUPERSTOW


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have to say that Miz's wrestling is pretty boring to watch.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Is this the first time Punk has gone one on one with Miz?


I remember them facing off back in there ECW days i don't know if it was a singles match but I remember the triple threat match between them and John Morrison.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

miz going jessie james (RDOGG) on punk.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

CM Punk only giving Miz one counts.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _Miz - Punk feud would be so great
> _


All it would show is how good Punk is and how average Miz is.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Two of my favourites. Should be a good match.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

First hour of RAW nothing but world champions and former world champion on tv (Not Mark Henry)


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

WWE really just needs to stay in Canada, Chicago and certain areas in the northeast... fuck the rest of these shit crowds.


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

This is silent... if it wasn't for JR's commentary, muting it and playing music over it would do no harm


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

cole's a moron. merging the two shows is not a brand new idea, its the way things were and should be,,,you where there you should know


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Punk deserves that jobber entrance, to be fair. He already came out once.


Yeah but think about it man. Guys like HHH, Cena, Taker, Orton, ect would never get that sort of treatment. Just saying.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

LegendSeeker said:


> I remember them facing off back in there ECW days i don't know if it was a singles match but I remember the triple threat match between them and John Morrison.


That triple threat at Survivor Series is ten minutes of pure fun.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> I have to say that Miz's wrestling is pretty boring to watch.


Yeah when it comes to in ring he's pretty much average basically.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Once again, fuck this shitty crowd. Probably as bad as San Jose.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *lol it sounded like a group of ten people tried to start a CM Punk chant but no one else cared. *


I've discovered that the markdom for Punk isn't as hot in the rural areas compared to the urban population centers, by and large.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Those punches the Miz threw were awful. Match overall would be decent if not for the crap crowd.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> I have to say that Miz's wrestling is pretty boring to watch.


His matches are extremely forgettable.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I would like an R Truth run in


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Theproof said:


> Yeah but think about it man. Guys like HHH, Cena, Taker, Orton, ect would never get that sort of treatment. Just saying.


I'm sure it's happened to at least one of them (not Taker though).

Dueling chant. (Y)


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

This crowd fucking sucks.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Seems like there are lots of kids in the crowd. You can just hear them screaming.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Only dudes chanting lol


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Miz is natural in the mic , there`s not many of those around anymore


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> His matches are extremely forgettable.


The Miz is forgettable.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> I've discovered that the markdom for Punk isn't as hot in the rural areas compared to the urban population centers, by and large.


*Good call. 

I gotta give it to those ten or so fans they keep trying to start that chant lol*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

TheBkMogul said:


> Once again, fuck this shitty crowd. Probably as bad as San Jose.


Hey, San Jose wasn't that bad! Granted, for the midcard it was quiet but that crowd was infinitely better than this borderline Buffalo on February 28, 2011-like travesty.

Granted, San Jose isn't _Sacramento_, but it's still a decent crowd, time and time again.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> I have to say that Miz's wrestling is pretty boring to watch.


To be fair he's gotten better, but he still has a way to go. His mic skills and charisma are what got him over, he'll get better in the ring he's still young.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ the crowds attempts of chants


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Those punches the Miz threw were awful. Match overall would be decent if not for the crap crowd.


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

this match is boring as hell


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

dougfisher_05 said:


> *What happened in 2005? I admittedly wasn't watching the product back then?*


Christian got over at Cena´s expense, and got huge pops as a heel. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIRlrgVTFzk


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

If I was spending top dollar to go to Raw, I'd get my money worth and cheer/boo ffs.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Scorpion Death Drop right dere.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I really wish they let Miz and Punk go at it on the mic a bit, Miz clearly was given a set of things to say, and to be brief. Gay.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

this commentary is killing the match for me...shut up please, we know whats happening in the feud.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

so that dueling chant was basically two guys yelling at eachother


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> lol @ the crowds attempts of chants


They suck, yeah


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

TheBkMogul said:


> Once again, fuck this shitty crowd. Probably as bad as San Jose.


Look at the crowd. Mostly kids at this show tonight.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Fuck yeah... whens the last time you saw a neckbreaker... was a real one too... not some silly swinging neckbreaker!*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So many neckbreakers and inverted DDTs ahahaha.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

The problem with places like this is that most of the crowd aren't massive wrestling fans and are just parents who bring along their Cena and Orton loving kids.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't start that crap now Cole.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Someone needs to go off on the mic about this shit crowd... this is almost embarrassing to call these idiots fans at the show.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Im bored.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wichita better represent the Midwest better than this tomorrow! This crowd is horrible and making this match feel awkward.
Chicago raised the bar for the Midwest and no one's doing well.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

heard a HAW haw


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Bet it comes back with Miz having CM Punk in a headlock


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Good call.
> 
> I gotta give it to those ten or so fans they keep trying to start that chant lol*


Haha, yes, it's pretty funny.

I'm sure you don't hate Punk solely because you had the temerity to criticize him almost an hour ago!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

The shit crowds getting to me tonight for some reason


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

So is this Punk carrying Miz to a good match or are we gonna give the devil his due?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

The shit crowds getting to me tonight for some reason


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I fucking hate Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Crowd's still better than Richmond VA, I'm sorry but I'll remember what state that city is in because of the absolute joke of a crowd they had there.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ the way King was saying dominating


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

pretty boring match so far, mostly due to the crowd and commentary


----------



## Ekia (Jan 5, 2010)

I really think that the wrestlers give worse performances when the crowds are dead. I mean compare these matches to last week when the crowd was excited, the matches were significantly more exciting.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

KEITH STONE


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MMN said:


> The problem with places like this is that most of the crowd aren't massive wrestling fans and are just parents who bring along their Cena and Orton loving kids.


*You're basing that on exactly what? *


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Jerry Lawler's role is so weird. He seems to dislike _everyone_ who isn't Cena/Orton/female. Now he's halfway rooting for Nash over Punk, HHH over Nash, blaming any combination of the three for the mess, and generally making very little sense.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Can people stop complaining about the crowd. Every week the crowd sucks, and it's going to be like that until the product becomes less stale and filled with more people over the age of 13.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Sad that I'm looking forward to a body slam over Miz's repetive offense, mix it up a bit.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Gresty said:


> Bet it comes back with Miz having CM Punk in a headlock



oh yea? I bet it comes back with someone getting clotheslined.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Raw needs to get some new commercials. Shit is getting real old. :lmao


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Scott Mills said:


> This crowd fucking sucks.


It's a Little Jimmy-heavy crowd.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think the match itself is fine. These two seem to work okay together. It's like I'm watching the match on mute though because the crowd couldn't care less.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Gresty said:


> Bet it comes back with Miz having CM Punk in a headlock


I'm going to say ARMBAR!


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

You cant really blame the crowd. The match is really boring.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How many fucking neckbreakers has Miz done in this match?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wsupden said:


> To be fair he's gotten better, but he still has a way to go. His mic skills and charisma are what got him over, he'll get better in the ring he's still young.


He's not that young. He's in his 30's, which means he's probably as good as he's gonna get.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm waiting for R-Truth to get involved.


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

Why the hell is CMPunk not wrestling back? This match is so one sided it is boring the hell out of me. How damn annoying!!! Ortin and Dolf ziggler owned this match by many many miles!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Good match so far minus the awful crowd. Wouldn't mind seeing these two feud.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

actually the match is pretty good


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Sin Cara/Del Rio should be good.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Hhahaha holy fuck you were right guys, Headlock.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wtf? Warrior better Rocky? get the fuck out of here.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> Jerry Lawler's role is so weird. He seems to dislike _everyone_ who isn't Cena/Orton/female. Now he's halfway rooting for Nash over Punk, HHH over Nash, blaming any combination of the three for the mess, and generally making very little sense.


He's so F'N baaaad!!!!!
Take him out and put Booker there on both shows. 
Or even just have Cole and JR.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

.......And Headlock gets the win.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Gresty said:


> Bet it comes back with Miz having CM Punk in a headlock



x


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> So is this Punk carrying Miz to a good match or are we gonna give the devil his due?


They showed signs of having decent chemistry way back when Miz wasn't anywhere near as good as he is today. So, I'm expecting a very agreeable match.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> oh yea? I bet it comes back with someone getting clotheslined.



God damn it.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

May b it's a real crowd no piping of sounds n over the speakers?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Im guessing #shit crowd is trending more Cole


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Gresty said:


> Bet it comes back with Miz having CM Punk in a headlock


Well done


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Gresty said:


> Bet it comes back with Miz having CM Punk in a headlock


LOL, nicely done!


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Gresty said:


> Bet it comes back with Miz having CM Punk in a headlock[/QUOTLOL
> 
> LOL


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Gresty said:


> Bet it comes back with Miz having CM Punk in a headlock


:hmm:


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I hate when those people say WHAT when people try to talk. That shit is disrespectful to the wrestlers and pretty annoying as well.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The match is actually good but the crowd has just killed any chance of that city getting a televised show again... or at least it better. THey fucking suck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Awful bulldog. On Miz's part really.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

IM FLYING!

i love that lol


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL does Cm Punk make a ninja sound when he jumps off the ropes? "Aye Yaaaaah!"


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Welcome to CHicago motherfucker! (Name of Punk's butterfly backbreaker)


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

What's there to cheer for?

2 thrown together matches with no previous history and one sub par promo.

WWE should story tell much more instead of throwing 2 guys together and expecting a reaction. Outside of the whole "text mystery", actual stories are hard to come by.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Welcome to Chicago


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

hes flying again :lmao


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Wasn't that butterfly backbreaker one of Chris Jericho's moves?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

CM Punk looked at the crowd for a reaction and didn't get any.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

dead crowd.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

shut up cole


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

GreatKhaliFan666 said:


> What's there to cheer for?
> 
> 2 thrown together matches with no previous history and one sub par promo.
> 
> WWE should story tell much more instead of throwing 2 guys together and expecting a reaction. Outside of the whole "text mystery", actual stories are hard to come by.


I've actually been interested the entire way through both matches, but not the promos, it's usually the other way around, the promos are awesome and the fucking matches suck.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DubC said:


> wtf? Warrior better Rocky? get the fuck out of here.


They said better than The Fighter.
Unforgettable as Rocky.
Trust me, I pushed rewind on the dvr cause I was about to be pissed if they had said better than Rocky.
I haven't seen The Fighter (still) so I can't comment.
But you don't get better than Rocky with that genre of film.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cole is being REALLY annoying. We get it. JR has an accent.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

MARKED.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

For one moment, I thought Punk was about to make a pedigree...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sorry, but Punk's elbow drop is horrible.

I knew the match was going to end like this.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Pepsi Plunge damn it!!! Cmon already.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Mister Hands* is right on about Lawler. The guy just sounds like an old whiny-voiced man with permanent PMS.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MACHO MAN


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Woooo, R-Truth!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Meh, knew it would happen


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Why the fuck does he not put them in the middle of the ring to do the Macho Man Elbow?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

dougfisher_05 said:


> LOL does Cm Punk make a ninja sound when he jumps off the ropes? "Aye Yaaaaah!"


hey I think we all would


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fun match, meh at the ending.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Macho Man flying elbow!


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Truth!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

TWO MAN CONSPIRACY TRIP!!!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

THE TROOF

Please get that man a microphone.

Super Punk.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

TRUTH


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Its Nash

Zoinks!!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

The camera cuts are horrible. Why would they film the elbow drop from behind?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

MIZ AND TRUTH JUST GOT BURIED


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> They said better than The Fighter.
> Unforgettable as Rocky.
> Trust me, I pushed rewind on the dvr cause I was about to be pissed if they had said better than Rocky.
> I haven't seen The Fighter (still) so I can't comment.
> But you don't get better than Rocky with that genre of film.


Ah okay. The Fighter was alright.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES!!!!!
The Awesome Troof!!!!
Get 'em!!!
Oh wait, nevermind Punk's about to berry the team. :lmao

Nash:no::lmao


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

wow... superPunk? gay


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I do not like the taste of SUper Punk. It is strange and foreign.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

A new Nash led stable? Sounds good to me!


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

lolsuperpunk


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Punk dismisses Truly Awesome only to get distracted by Old Man Nash.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Nash's knees creaking


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nash, Miz & Truth = the new NWO Wolfpack


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nobody to help Punk


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

lulz at the Truth/Miz being buried comments unless it's a joke.

Truth/Miz are the conspiracy. :argh:


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

You want me to turn the channel? Make Nash, Miz, Truth the new Kliq.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Love the Jacknife.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz sent the text. For the win.

DAT THEME


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

match saved


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Jackknife'd yet again. and NWO music!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

.... WOW


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

boring


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Isn't TNA using that song Kevin Nash has?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

KEVIN NASH IS FUCKING AWESOME!


----------



## WWEEsky (Apr 6, 2011)

why is everyone so bothered about the crowds at Raw? They are crap every week as parents take their kids when its in their home town. Its probably the only time in the year that the kids get that chance

I fully expect some abuse on this matter, but i remember when i got to go to these events when i was a kid and it was amazing. Bad crowds at PPVs on the other hand....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I mark for the Jacknife everytime I see it.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so um, why didn't THAT close the show?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Do we really need to hear the NWO theme song in 2011? Do we really need that? Do we? *


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Just a shitty segment all the way around.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Nash just looks so old and confused.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nice little text dig there.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

LOL @ Nash's lip quivering


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

JR calling Nash big sexy again made me cringe...


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

OK whiners. Go ahead and complain about that segment.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

NWO THEME AGAIN!!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The New World Order. Miz. Truth. Nash.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Okay, why is this so boring. This should not be boring. Dumb crowd.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

nWo theme!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nash takes literally half the show to get down the ring. 
And he's using the NWO Theme Music? WTF


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm marking again guys, the theme. I've just double marked, I was still recovering from the first segment but now I'm marking again.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Punk is supposed to have the crowd on his side but I think Nash had them tonight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

After Punk/Nash I'd love to see Nash be someone's manager. Think it'd work much better for him.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

I've missed that music


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh shit nash did not blow out his knees


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

lol the WWE has so clearly dropped the ball on punk
this angle is terrible
and no i will not wait til it's over, WWE has given me no reason to trust them


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Solid_Rob said:


> Isn't TNA using that song Kevin Nash has?


No they're using a very crappy remix cause WWE owns the rights to the actual song.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Truth needs a mic.*


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

It's a JACKNIFE powerbomb Cole. Learn your moves.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

MMN said:


> The problem with places like this is that most of the crowd aren't massive wrestling fans and are just parents who bring along their Cena and Orton loving kids.


I can only speak about Green Bay, but that was the EXACT issue with that crowd. The parents were either silent or politely clapping for Cena and Mysterio (who their children were going nuts for). 

Those parents and children made up at least 75% of the crowd.


----------



## Big Pete (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha JR - Nash/Punk at Night of Champions...and it won't be pretty.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah, the "great white" Sheamus simply needs to end. Now.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

if there was a good crowd, this raw would be one of the best this year and its only 10:15


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry, Nash in the cheap golf shirt and jeans limping around just doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Solid_Rob said:


> Isn't TNA using that song Kevin Nash has?


tna's is a bad ripoff


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

nukeinyourhair said:


> OK whiners. Go ahead and complain about that segment.


*I wasn't complaining. I was just saying that he doesn't really need the NWO theme in 2011. Give him a badass rock tune or something. *


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

..Hates where are you? lmao


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Nash part of this stable.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why is it that faces never look at that big ass titantron which shows that there is someone behind them ready to sneak attack them? :lmao


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

lol at JR - 'It won't be pretty.' You can say that again, can't see Nash being able to do much in the ring against Punk


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Great segment.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Truth needs a mic.*


Oh God no.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Brye said:


> lulz at the Truth/Miz being buried comments unless it's a joke.
> 
> Truth/Miz are the conspiracy. :argh:


:lmao
I was definitely joking about it.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

If the tag team match is next, is it safe to assume the main event will be a promo involving HHH?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Divas match next?


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

randy should mic with punk to see how that goes.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Man, Felix is going to be on SD this week. FML :/


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

nukeinyourhair said:


> OK whiners. Go ahead and complain about that segment.


It sucked. Happy?


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

If the "Great White" beats the "World's Blackest Man" WWE is clearly racist


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

nWo music?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The issue with these crowds is the crowd mixture. You have the adults who know who Nash is. But the women and kids are totally clueless because they don't know wrestling history. And part of that is WWE's fault.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

They're really going to use the NWO theme for Kevin Nash?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Why the fuck does he not put them in the middle of the ring to do the Macho Man Elbow?


*Because his elbow drop isn't very good... Mediocre at best. But at least he does the tribute week in and week out and I love that!*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Evil Ed said:


> No they're using a very crappy remix cause WWE owns the rights to the actual song.


I recognize the TNA version as one that's from a terrible CD called "Slammin Wrestling Hits".


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Boo Nash


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Truth needs a mic.*


Agreed. I wanna hear 'bout some more spider soup! Gets me everytime. :lmao

Hoping for a Truth backstage segment.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Man i really hate commercials.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> *Do we really need to hear the NWO theme song in 2011? Do we really need that? Do we? *


Yes we do. Jacknife powerbombs are totally awesome. 

That segment could have closed, but let's see what the tag match brings us. Really hope Sheamus gets to pin Henry, just to maintain some credibility as an opponent. Sheamus got a bigger pop than Cena, lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is waht you get appealing to the "casuals"... Heyman, please come back and explain how wrestling fans should be what the product appeals to..............


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And Nash was gassed from one powerbomb and getting down to ringside. It's going to be a great ppv match.


----------



## Orange Juice Jones (Jul 19, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> *I wasn't complaining. I was just saying that he doesn't really need the NWO theme in 2011. Give him a badass rock tune or something. *


He does for the NWO faction they are most likely doing.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brye said:


> After Punk/Nash I'd love to see Nash be someone's manager. Think it'd work much better for him.


If WWE ever signed MCMG, i would like to see that i remeber TNA doing that for 2 0r 3 weeks, if not themthen Miz. Truth.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fatcat said:


> They're really going to use the NWO theme for Kevin Nash?


I prefer it the most out of his old themes. Think it works well.

And apparently Smackdown is rubbing off on Raw. Good matches tonight.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

Fatcat said:


> They're really going to use the NWO theme for Kevin Nash?



I hope so.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Scott Mills said:


> TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA TNA


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Okay, why is this so boring. This should not be boring. Dumb crowd.


lol don't blame on the crowd

They sure were alive during the Ziggler/Orton match


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> *I wasn't complaining. I was just saying that he doesn't really need the NWO theme in 2011. *


Much better than the crap themes of today.

Do we need to hear Stone Cold's theme in 2011?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

never have been a fan of Nash and never will be, he just bores the hell out of me, though i do like the Jacknife tbf.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Gresty said:


> Divas match next?


Hopefully Beth & Natalya


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

NexS.E.S said:


> nWo music?


*Yeah, he used it for the opening promo appearance as well. 

*


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

holycityzoo said:


> if there was a good crowd, this raw would be one of the best this year and its only 10:15


It has been a pretty good RAW, except for there only being 2 matches.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> It sucked. Happy?


:lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> And Nash was gassed from one powerbomb and getting down to ringside. It's going to be a great ppv match.


You see that interview he had with PWO a few days ago? He was out of breath eating pasta and salad.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> If WWE ever signed MCMG, i would like to see that i remeber TNA doing that for 2 0r 3 weeks, if not themthen Miz. Truth.


Nash/Shelley PCS segments are some of the most enjoyable things he's done in the 2000s.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Is it just me, or does this crowd seem slightly dead?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> lol don't blame on the crowd
> 
> They sure were alive during the Ziggler/Orton match


Yeah that is a good point.

The crowd didnt care about Punk vs Miz.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

i dont like the angle they are goin with punk


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

They should of gave this theme back to him. It just screams badass


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Another movie? :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh great hhh is in another movie.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

omg HHH did another movie?

nice pop for Sin Cara


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh no another HHH movie


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Botchamania, here we come!


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

HUNICO!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Big pop for Sin Cara.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Its time to play, guess the wrestler


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Sometimes your best friend is your worst enemy."

Oh god. This entire HHH storyline is just one big trailer for his fucking movie.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Sin Cara unedited? This should be interesting.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Wonder how many times they have did this match.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

It's Hunico


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Sin Cara? Real or fake?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

HUNICO/MISTICO/BOTCHICO


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

So, is this the ''real'' Sin Cara or a stand-in?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

MISTICO?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

It's Faux Cara!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Which Cara is this?


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Sin Cara got a bigger pop than Punk. LMAO!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Please live botch it hunico.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Sin Cara on a live show? Do they never learn?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The Absolute said:


> Is it just me, or does this crowd seem slightly dead?


They are always dead. Every single week.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

I just realized where are the tag team champions kofi and evan bourne, unless they are going to compete on smackdown.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Are most of the WWE films the same? Wrestler is the main character. There's one big nemesis that kidnaps someone important to him. Wrestler beats the shit out of people on gravel and dirt roads. Saves loved one.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This has been a solid RAW. I've liked it a lot.

Oh man, another HHH movie....yay?....

F'n Hunico, get Mistico back!


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

omg fake sin cara smh


----------



## Big Pete (Jul 23, 2011)

Real or Fake Cara?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God they say world premiere trailer like its gonna be some big time movie when its just gonna go straight to dvd.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK is this Sin Cara 1 or 2?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cara nailed that entrance.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

World premiere huh Cole?

So we didn't see it on SD


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Evan Bourne as Sin Cara??


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fake Sin Cara.

LOL at Swagger still having a job.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

This is should end well 8*D


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

fpalm

Not this F'n clown


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok so is this MISTICO or the other guy?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I miss the Eagle


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ahhhhh Another Crappy HHH movie:/ when is cm punk the movie gonna come out ?


----------



## shady6121 (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Which botch cara are we getting?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

What happened to Swagger/Vickie? 

So much for that.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

From pipebomb to just bombing. Sin cara is up against job swagger


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

its the fake


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Brye said:


> Nash/Shelley PCS segments are some of the most enjoyable things he's done in the 2000s.


PCS was fucking AMAZING.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Hunico


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

yeah jack swagger but they are sure with cara i mean this is live


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Sin cara botch botch time.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy Shit they are letting Sin Cara wrestle LIVE? OH MY GOD against Swagger!


BOTCHAMANIA MATCH OF THE YEAR STARTS..NOW


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

look at the hair at the back of the mask I think its mistico.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ON YOUR KNEES


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Shoulda had Without Face wrestle A-Ri...imagine the botches!!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TIME TO BOTCH


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Okay we all know who is under the Sin Car mask but wo in the hell is that impersonating Swagger?*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't care if this is Sin Cara Uno or Sin Cara Dos. This bitch should not be on live television.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Hunico Cara


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

when am i going to see sincara vs rey?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

That's Hunico


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Tulsa crowd is a major fail. Almost no cheers for Swagger. Wow.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Ok so is this MISTICO or the other guy?


Hunico aka Fat Cara


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Already a botch.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Botches so far

01


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Botch #1


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Jack got no reaction at all, literally 0. Worse than ADR before he won the title. In his home state. Fire him.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

And we're off! Botch 1!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Must be the real one.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Get rid of the Shitty Sin Cara lights.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

This is Fake Cara I believe. Let's see how this one goes.

EDIT: Cole's going on as if this is Mistico haha. We are not fools.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

,


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy shit, that was awesome.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

sin mistico


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

This is why being a kid was awesome, like they'd ever realize that this was a fake sin cara lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Borias said:


> I miss the Eagle


don't we all


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

fuck these lights man wtf,


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Cole saying he's magical after that bad botch.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

GayAngel said:


> when am i going to see sincara vs rey?


Never


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Vickie. (Y)


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Botch #2.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Definitely Hunico. Botch already? Bring back Mistico!!!!!!!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Has it ever been explained why Cara get's the different lighting for his matches?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

no it's the real one. he isn't as built.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ugh. Sin Cara spots are ALWAYS awkward. Like, there's at least twelve seconds of very blatant communication leading up to them.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

stupid lighting.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I want to see the unshowable botchfest from smackdown.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

why are the lights off?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Hunico does well in FCW, especially in the Jack series against Seth Rollins. Obviously the big arena makes him nervous.


----------



## BlackLevisa (Jul 31, 2011)

Hunico completely lacks the skill set that Mistico has.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

its the fake one, the ref is white.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Tag, division dead already?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Two Vickie appearnaces in one night? We're being spoiled.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"SWAGGER'S A LOSER!" 

Haha, Dolph is awesome.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Swagger vs Ziggler at NOC


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

To be fair, that was a cool finisher.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

SWAGGER'S A LOSER


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Mistico is 5'7 and Mistico is 5'10. Looks like Hunico to me.

Goddamn. (N)


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

BlackLevisa said:


> Hunico completely lacks the skill set that Mistico has.


Based on his WWE performances, Mistico lacks the skill set Mistico has.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

these lights are makeing charles robinson's hair look krazy gold


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

I know why the lighting is low!! Its to hide all the botches!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

DubC said:


> its the fake one, the ref is white.


good call. hunico fucking sucks.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

That could have been alot worse.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

DAMN


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

So i guess Mistico is really gone :/

I sure hope they're just going to give him a new gimmick


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Check the refs calling the matches to see which Cara it is. And how the fuck is a lionsault a finisher from such a small guy....


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

That was as long as a Diva's match.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha, Lagana makes a good point on Twitter:

Lagana
Wow. @michaelcole is telling the Mistico story for #SinCara when it's not Mistico in the gimmick. #IWantWrestling


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

The Setting Sun Senton & The Rise of the Moon-Sault


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Only two botches..

Botch #1 - Hurricanrana
Botch #2 - Sin Cara/Hunico didn't know when to jump out the ring


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

this was the 34 year old Hunico?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Swagger's a loser" :lmao
Ziggler is hilarious off-script!!!!

And yeah, The Eagle was better than Vickie could ever be.

What's the point of these lights anyways?? Have they ever been explained?


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

DAMN I want Vickie


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Man, they are in trouble..

Mistico sent home and Hunico stinking up the joint.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

well that match was cool, i've seen no botch and man that finisher was awesome


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

1st ever Raw supershow???????????


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

No more Mistico? That's pretty shitty.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> why are the lights off?


so that no one can see Sin Cara botch.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

BlackLevisa said:


> Hunico completely lacks the skill set that Mistico has.


Yeah, I know. I didn't see any botches. Crazy that Hunico is lacking that skill.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I liked the finish... nice little spot*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ziggler's shit talk is awesome. :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

iTs a 
N
I
G
H
T
of MATCHES


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> And Nash was gassed from one powerbomb and getting down to ringside. It's going to be a great ppv match.


lol no he wasn't. Nash is fine, that match is gonna be great. Nash has 10 years left inside him. 

Punk better lose.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Beelzebubs said:


> Check the refs calling the matches to see which Cara it is. And how the fuck is a lionsault a finisher from such a small guy....


Idk, ask Jericho.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> good call. hunico fucking sucks.


Yes, I hate that moonsault finisher. I miss the headscissors into fujiwara arm bar finisher...


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Imagine if Mistico takes up Hunico's identity in FCW :lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> "Swagger's a loser" :lmao
> Ziggler is hilarious off-script!!!!
> 
> And yeah, The Eagle was better than Vickie could ever be.
> ...


"you're not even a girl Morrison!!!" is my favorite off script moment from Dolph.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

My sources tell me that Vince is yelling at Huni-Cara backstage, YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST FOLKS!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Swaggers got no Swagger


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Fake Sin Cara again.

This Ziggler/Vickie/Swagger story is taking a while. Get to the point.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Huh????
> 
> 
> lol*


Whoops, meant Hunico is 5'10. :$:argh:

That's the easiest way to tell them apart, imo.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> lol no he wasn't. Nash is fine, that match is gonna be great. Nash has 10 years left inside him.
> 
> Punk better lose.


I said in another thread, they need to have Nash win the WWE title again so he can bring credibility back to it. It's the obvious and most reasonable route.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hopefully WWE realizes how much Hunico botches even worse than Mistico did and brings him back.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Swagger pwned by Ziggler. :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

natey2k4 said:


> Yeah, I know. I didn't see any botches. Crazy that Hunico is lacking that skill.


He's not doing anything nearly as daring as Mistico was doing.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Was it Mystico or Hunico that last Smackdown they had actually re-tape the match?


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Huh????
> 
> 
> lol*


Hunico was named Mistico at the start of his career too, so its not technically wrong.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

DubC said:


> Idk, ask Jericho.


lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> lol no he wasn't. Nash is fine, that match is gonna be great. *Nash has 10 years left inside him. *
> 
> Punk better lose.


What?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *I liked the finish... nice little spot*


I was saying Mistico didn't exactly live up to his potential.



Awkwardly worded, I appreciate.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

CenationHLR said:


> so that no one can see Sin Cara botch.







sorry, i had to.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Was it Mystico or Hunico that last Smackdown they had actually re-tape the match?


Hunico both matches.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Freeloader said:


> lol no he wasn't. Nash is fine, that match is gonna be great. *Nash has 10 years left inside him. *
> 
> Punk better lose.


:lmao The only thing that has 10 years left in Nash are the pins in his knees. It took Nash forever to get in that ring and he had to catch his breath after that before the powerbomb. Match is going to suck no matter who wins.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mistico is likely to be backstage like he was at Smackdown Tuesday. But WWE obviously chose not to use him then & tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

natey2k4 said:


> Yeah, I know. I didn't see any botches. Crazy that Hunico is lacking that skill.


Um did you not see that horrible hurricanrana botch?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Hunico didn't even know when to jump out of the ring..

Charles Robinson had to tell him when.


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

That finish made me shed a single tear for poor Hayabusa.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Brye said:


> Whoops, meant Hunico is 5'10. :$:argh:
> 
> That's the easiest way to tell them apart, imo.


That and the completely different move sets...and Hunico is beefier.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

sin cara 1 & 2 for tag champs!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Truth: I've never had a WWE Title shot.
Ziggler: There's a reason for that.

Bryan: Maybe you're better looking than me...
Ziggler: MAYBE?

"You're not even a girl Morrison!"
"He can't do anything right!"
"Swagger's a loser!"


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Cycloneon said:


> What?


Why do you think TNA is running WWE out of business? I'm pretty sure Ric Flair vs. Sting with a Sting vs. Hulk Hogan in 2011 payoff is going to outdraw a measly Rock Vs. Cena and/or Punk vs. SCSA. They're showing that they still the the intelligence to get Nash to have a long reign because he's a proven draw, and the only guy to beat Goldberg.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Looks like we're Sin Mistico. 

Anyone? 

Anyone?


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Air Paradise vs. Otungacutty....calling it


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

awesome, divas to main event


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Brye said:


> Whoops, meant Hunico is 5'10. :$:argh:
> 
> That's the easiest way to tell them apart, imo.


And how exactly do you do that on television lol.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> He's not doing anything nearly as daring as Mistico was doing.


lol oh like the entrance?


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Sin Hunico's finishing combination is way better than either of Sin Mistico's finishers. The same people hating on Hunico's finisher probably loved the same moves when they were being done by Jeff Hardy and Chris Jericho.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ontunga and Migillicuttey gets their rematch I hope. They better retain.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

gobsayscomeon said:


> That and the completely different move sets...and Hunico is beefier.


I can't tell the weight differences apart but true about the moveset.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

THAT is how you pop.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He trolled me again with his music. :lmao Fuck you Bourne.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Tag Team Championship now hope they lose them already.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

No pyro for Kofi???


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

tag champs should enter together, come on,,,


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Pyro botch


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao no fireworks for Kofi. That's the expense of being the tag champ.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

LOL. No pyro for you Kofi!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Please don't have this match involve Otunga/McGillicutty....


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Probably be facing Otunga & McGillicuty


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Sin Cara running the pyro board now too huh?*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ugh if they're gonna make them a legitimate tag team why are they still coming out separately?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Kofi's Pyro didn't go off?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

The Sin Cara curse has reached the production team, awfully botched pyro :lmao


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

lmao pyro fail


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

:lmao at the pyro botch


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Lol at Pyro fail...


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister botch. :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Pyro Botch with Kofi!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

pyro botch lol


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LMAO at no pyro. Looked so wrong.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

WoooOO!!!!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

what happened to the samoans?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Pyro Fail-Boat. 

I wouldn't want to get near that stage at this moment.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Kofi demoted to tag team devision no pyro allowed.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

McGillicutty continues to look like a total badass.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Kofi pwnt by the pyro guy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Air BOOM :lmao


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

joe hennig pls


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hope old Nexus is released after they lose this match.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't do that Evan. It's ok. Crush these fools.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Here come the Tools


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

So we get to watch this fucking shit for the third week running?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

AIR BOOM :lmao


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Did Otunga get a tan :lmao


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

They should have been called Bourne Terrible.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, what kind of shitty theme are McGill/Otunga using?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Otunga/McGuillicutty and Air Boom again?

And I don't like the name Air Boom at all.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He has to walk around with a penny and now they screwed him out of his pyro. Lame.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I actually forgot what belt that was, nevermind that I forgot Kofi and Bourne were champions. Piss off, tag team division.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> Hunico didn't even know when to jump out of the ring..
> 
> Charles Robinson had to tell him when.


Yeah, that was embarrassing. I didn't know what was going on, 
I figured there was no way he was confused as to when to jump out of the ring!

Pyro botch!
They always do that to Kofi!

Bourne in Paradise was a better name.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Pasab said:


> Tyrion Lannister botch. :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Every time I see McGillicutty in his dumbass cap, I think of Haas. And then I miss WGTT.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

AIR BOOM


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Here comes CAW #1 and CAW #2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg Mcguilishitty take that bandana off it doesn't make you look bad ass.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Air Boom :lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Air Boom?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

noooooo!!!! kourne!!!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

they couldnt pull the damn uso's out of the damn locker room? these jokers again??


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Air Boom.............................................. fucking hell WWE... get of the idiot kids now please while you still have a chance...


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hahahahahaha no boom!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

back to watching Vikings/Dallas. Fuck these two idiots.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

ITS THA MOTHAFUGGIN' GENESIS!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Kofi's like "Where the fuck is my pyro?"


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

King be trolling


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

curts greatest disappointment


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Air Boom? Ewwww.

Hopefully after this Ginuwine and Big Ben can get the hell out of the division.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm

Ugh, Otunga and McGillicutty....fuck off, WWE. Well, at least more focus is on the Tag Titles.

lolololol, Lawler just said "wrestling."


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

Lol at JR and King talking about Hogan three times. I must say this is the first time in years that WWE has really entertained me. Kudos to WWE


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Please let this rematch be it for Otunga/Mcgillicutty.
























for good.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Air Boom? Chocolate Mousse would have been so much better :gun:


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

:lmao at King


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Lawler with the shovel again...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at king


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

King talkin shit about Otunga


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Lawler killing Otungacuttey again.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Wow, Lawler is really burying Otunga and Henning.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"You want fries with that sir"?

He has a freakin' LAW degree you moron. God Lawler is the worst.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I like Air Boom haha


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

It's so true that Otunga is only here because of Jennifer Hudson. I can't blame them for burying him.


----------



## BlackLevisa (Jul 31, 2011)

Evil Ed said:


> Um did you not see that horrible hurricanrana botch?


I did. 

Although I guess we should berate the international wrestler that bypassed WWE's minor leagues. Even though he's technically superior to the other guy he deserves to be released for some reason.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Pasab said:


> Tyrion Lannister botch. :lmao


:lmao

Otunga with DAT SWAG


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

King is just burying Otunga right now. That's fucked up.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so.....ummmm......I know it's been a while............Otunga pics?


----------



## Orange Juice Jones (Jul 19, 2011)

King roasting on Otunga. :lmao


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

King ripping Otunga a new one


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

you want fries with that? :lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Getting more reaction than Punk vs Miz?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

lawler shoot = win


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Christ sake Otunga. I think he totally takes the term "Tights" too seriously.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

King continues to bury Mcgillitunga


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Air Boom? Really?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> they couldnt pull the damn uso's out of the damn locker room? these jokers again??


In defense to them, did they already appear tonight for the Superstars taping?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

I hate Otunga, but he has a law degree. Lawler fpalm


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Scott Mills said:


> Lawler with the shovel again...


Who gives a shit? Botchtungcunt and McGuillishittyugfdjbfdkjfxd should be buried and released.


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

The Orton Ziggler match was great. It's nice to see orton finally get credit even from non fans. Although i did see some "Dolph carried the match" posts but its hard to take those people seriously lol. Dolph and orton have a good program hopefully in the future


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jerry Lawler is eating a nice peanut butter sandwich with extra jelly and sipping on a cup of hater-aide.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Man Lawler is a 1 man burial outfit. Jesus. We get it. You don't like McGillicutty.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

My word Jerry Lawler is ripping Michael and Otunga, naw this has to be a storyline


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Just fire them already if you're going to bury them deep deep beneath the earth.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The ref is tiny.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> King talkin shit about Otunga


more like speaking the truth, for once


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

noce finish of kofi


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Ryan Genesis couldn't get into the WWE, so he's resorted to hanging out in Raw threads.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

bourne in jamaica


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I loved that Trouble in Paradise setup.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Pasab said:


> Tyrion Lannister botch. :lmao


everything coming out that guy's mouth is always a botch. LOL


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

That was quick


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> so.....ummmm......I know it's been a while............Otunga pics?


The classic


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Top class burial :L


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Air Boom? Ewwww.
> 
> Hopefully after this Ginuwine and Big Ben can get the hell out of the division.


LMAO Otunga does look like Ginuwine!

Kofi just leaps in the air for the hell of it most of the time. Yeah, release these jobbers ASAP now. Fuck, they are going after Lawler now?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Could the tag belts be any bigger


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

that was just as bad aa a divas match.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

berried!


----------



## Orange Juice Jones (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL @ KING


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Air Boom? that is official?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Lawler - 'That match just sent me to sleep' LMAO.


----------



## Big Pete (Jul 23, 2011)

It's good to see this burial is going somewhere.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

You go 'Tunga! Fuck his shit up!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Wish they'd take out Lawler...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

tungas fucking jacked...great physique


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

There you go Otunga. King's getting punked


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh nice. Totally digging this. Maybe more guys should come pick a fight with the fucking announcers for what they say on commentary. Cole would get murdered every night.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

oh shit otunga


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

No....stop giving Otunga and McGillicutty things to do...just send them away to FCW....for the love of God...


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

oh shitttt guys, starting now, from this moment..


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm now marking for Otunga


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

LegendSeeker said:


> My word Jerry Lawler is ripping Michael and Otunga, naw this has to be a storyline


Call of the night right there.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL @ OTUNGA'S SERIOUS FACE.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

in b4 lawler beats otunga clean


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> "You want fries with that sir"?
> 
> He has a freakin' LAW degree you moron. God Lawler is the worst.


I want to shoot myself after having to hear that... Sigh.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Beware of the Otunga stare!!!


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

YOU SUCK OTUNGA


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm CTFU @ Otunga's face right now :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

King about to fuck these two jobbers up


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

please, on everything that's holy, don't go where I think they're going with Lawler and Otunga


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao Otunga vs Lawler


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

OK, that was... something.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Otunga's words seem angry, but his eyes seem lusty. I don't know which storyline has less potential.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL at the person who said you suck Otunga. So true.

And really a Lawler feud with Otunga/McGuillicutty?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

"you suck Otunga"

:lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I just may stab my eyes out if I have to watch Otunga vs Lawler.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

There is simply no denying it. David Otunga is a beautiful man.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Fans love Jerry Lawler but could care less about Otunga and Mcgillicutty.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Otunga vs Lawler. Mcsillyputty can sit in the corner with his coloring book.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Otuga look like he's going to rape King.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh God King vs. Otunga. Christ.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why are they talking to each other shoulder to shoulder? :lmao


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like Otungacutty will get The Hart Dynasty treatment: given nothing to do as Tag Team Champions because WWE hates tag team wrestling, then endlessly bashed and buried for never doing anything as Tag Team Champions because WWE hates tag team wrestling, and then split up and demoted to Jobberville because WWE hates tag team wrestling.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Look at them tits, just pulsing with testosterone.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

You know, I was just thinking we almost had a show without the divas, and that it was gonna be just fine. Oh well.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow impressive.... YOU SUCK OTUNGA LOL


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Oh, Eve. I don't care about your chin.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I love how King roasts Otunga its so stupid. I understand the guy gets alot of hate cuz he isnt that good in the ring but the guy could probably have any job he wants. He doesnt have to be on the road this much and wrestling at all. He has a freaking Law degree and other accolades. Im sure he could leave wwe and go on to make more money than Lawler does for his bad commentary.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Otunga and the fan was pure lulz


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Slutty Slutty i mean Kelly Kelly looks nice


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

nukeinyourhair said:


> No....stop giving Otunga and McGillicutty things to do...just send them away to FCW....for the love of God...


nah you need bodies if the intention is to rebuild the tag division...juist make sure they are the 'young stallions' of this era


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao at Kelly's Farrah Fawcett hair.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

Smith_Jensen said:


> Fans love Jerry Lawler but could care less about Otunga and Mcgillicutty.


They will care about Otunga soon enough.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Hopefully Beth makes an appearance.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Eve looking good. :yum: 

Kelly not so much


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Lawler wrestled in a houseshow on sunday I think won with the crown drop -.-


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

a divas match really?
really?
REALLY?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Ten bucks says King ends up managing Otunga and Magglecutty


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> Slutty Slutty i mean Kelly Kelly looks nice


Yet they played Eve's theme


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

BlackLevisa said:


> I did.
> 
> Although I guess we should berate the international wrestler that bypassed WWE's minor leagues. Even though he's technically superior to the other guy he deserves to be released for some reason.


What are you talking about that was Hunico out there not Mistico, Hunico has been down in FCW for ages.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Doh, divas time. Better go make sure my sock drawer has been replenished...


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Still no sign of the WWE Champion Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*I've said it once and I'll say it again... EVE looks so much better when she's not wearing her terrible ring gear. *


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Borias said:


> You know, I was just thinking we almost had a show without the divas, and that it was gonna be just fine. Oh well.


I thought the same thing until I released they have to show the young girls in the audience how to be a whore by age 18.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

yes, during the break lets get more of these


----------



## Orange Juice Jones (Jul 19, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Otunga's words seem angry, but *his eyes seem lusty.* I don't know which storyline has less potential.


:lmao


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

There you go, for all those people bitching about Punk vs. Nash, now you have Otunga vs. Lawler to cry about instead.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

nukeinyourhair said:


> No....stop giving Otunga and McGillicutty things to do...just send them away to FCW....for the love of God...


+ 100000000


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Nipple slip pls


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

SoupMan Prime said:


> He has a freaking Law degree and other accolades. Im sure he could leave wwe and go on to make more money than Lawler does for his bad commentary.


Then, that's what he should be doing instead of wasting everyone's time in the WWE.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

The WWE needs to change Otungas name to David Hudson.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I liked that Trouble in Paradise setup a lot. That was really smooth.


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

Rezze said:


> Otunga vs Lawler. Mcsillyputty can sit in the corner with his coloring book.


Mcsillyputty... Hahahahahah best one yet


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Otunga to attack JR next week. Book it.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Someone please screencap otunga's serious lusty face.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> Otunga's words seem angry, but his eyes seem lusty. I don't know which storyline has less potential.


Comment of the night right dere


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Flanny said:


> Still no sign of the WWE Champion Alberto Del Rio.


Run in after the main-event to beat up John Cena and further enrage the Little Jimmies. It's the only way to build heat these days.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> Ten bucks says King ends up managing Otunga and Magglecutty


thats not a terrible idea...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Beth: ''You wanna know why we're attacking you, Kelly? Well.....we're not telling you yet!''


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> *I've said it once and I'll say it again... EVE looks so much better when she's not wearing her terrible ring gear. *


So true. I hate her awful ring gear.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm glad Otunga is in a storyline now. I'm interested to see where this goes. It's Otunga's time to shine.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Please have Beth and Nattie destroy those two.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

Holding out hope that ADR will sprint to the ring and assault Kelly Kelly from out of nowhere. That's about the only thing that'll salvage my interest in this diva nonsense.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Otunga vs. Lawler- Night of Champions. The match "everyone" wants to see.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

End of raw is gonna suck


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

So Beth or Nattie? Either way they'll come down at the end for a beatdown.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Please have her face Natalya. I cannot take another Kelly/Bella match.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm putting money on Kelly Kelly facing a Bella


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> :lmao at Kelly's Farrah Fawcett hair.


Look Who's Got A Farrah Do. Don't You Wish You Had One Too?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Why are they talking to each other shoulder to shoulder? :lmao


*:lmao I know! Who the fuck does that? :lmao*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Pop for Kelly


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Eve's tits look huge tonight


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NOT AGAIN


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

nukeinyourhair said:


> Run in after the main-event to beat up John Cena and further enrage the Little Jimmies. It's the only way to build heat these days.


Ye but he should be featured more prominently even if it's just a backstage segment.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Fuck. Again?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Kelly and the Bellas look great. Eve, not so much. I don't what it is about her but I don't find her that attractive.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

where is Ricardo Rodríguez at?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

We've seen Eve or Kelly vs. One of the Bellas for about 20 straight weeks now.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

YOU CAN LOOK BUT YOU CANT TOUCH!!

MARKING THE FUCK OUT


----------



## Orange Juice Jones (Jul 19, 2011)

Beth beat Kelly and bring back the Women's Championship.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh for fuck's sake, AGAIN?!

:lmao at them getting NO reaction though.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

all you people saying Lawler would kick Otungas a** don't know what they're talking bout. Otunga would KILL Lawler in a shoot fight. lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Bella's > Kelly Kelly and it's not even close.*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

AGAIN?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

The Bella's must've tag teamed Vince one night and fucked the hell outta him. They are always wrestling on RAW. Are there NO other Diva's?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Aren't there any other heels besides the horrid Bellas. Another crappy K2/Bella match.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao the Bella's again


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

YAWN


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

We get Kelly/Eve vs. Bellas every week and you're telling me that they can't switch it up just this one week?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why is she still holding up her title? :lmao
The fuck.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Come on girls, do us a favor and get these Little Jimmies to puberty so they can grow up already.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The same fucking match every week.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Fat overweight elvis butt


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Is this the FOURTH week in a row that Kelly Kelly or Eve has fought the Bella Twins? Jesus christ. 

Mix it up a bit, assholes.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This.......AGAIN!??!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

I do love the bellas


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Haha king said cole botched his work.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Same shit, different week. Super show my ass.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> Please have her face Natalya. I cannot take another Kelly/Bella match.


I'm so sorry. :sad:


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Don't they have anyone else to use?

It's the same fucking matches week after week


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Save.us.Beth.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Seriously....can't they give us another fucking diva to face than the Bella Whores vs. Slutty Slutty

also, is it just me or does the commentary fucking suck tonight...Cole brings up something that doesn't have anything to do with what's going on and King is like what


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

How come we haven't see the champion yet?


----------



## Orange Juice Jones (Jul 19, 2011)

Bellas > Bret Hart > Natalya


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Otunga...you got a fat butt

King..why you looking at my butt


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Bella's > Kelly Kelly and it's not even close.*


Like thats saying much.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

BETH <3
NATTY <3


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Two pissed off lesbians. *


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Beth and Nattie are fucking horrible. :lmao
I can't. :lmao


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

"Why are we standing back here?"

-Because Creative has no idea what the fuck to do with you.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And more bad acting by the Divas of Doom.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Beth looks skinny as fuck!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Natalya nd beth lookin fine. yummy.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> Otunga's words seem angry, but his eyes seem lusty. I don't know which storyline has less potential.


Seems like the latter one is what's going to come true.:lmao

Goodness, those two look amazing!!!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOL at that promo


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Kelly fails at being a serious competitor...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Why is she still holding up her title? :lmao
> The fuck.


She has no idea about the wrestling business. The worse part is, I think Vin Man realizes that but keeps her around for the sake of the WWE roster going through her faster than they go through underwear.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Beth and Natalya look fucking nice


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

How many more times are we going to see Kelly beat the Bella's?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nattie/Beth needs to fuck some whores up asap.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Jesus.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Two pissed off lesbians. *


That's a porno I'd pay good money for.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

beth looks so fit and skinny.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

holycityzoo said:


> yes, during the break lets get more of these




The Tung does karaoke?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

That is the dumbest, shittiest hurricanrana of all time.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

...and not a single fuck was given.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

DIVA'S CHAMPION RITE DERE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Black ref does not look happy to be calling these matches.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Man, this division is awful.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Twin magic


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

How many times do we need to see this match... oh it's over.... the point? There was none, like all ways.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Cringing. I must love making myself suffer.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ them still doing that twin magic shit.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Is it just me, or did Beth look pretty skinny?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Two pissed off lesbians. *


:lmao


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

YES!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

nice twin magic


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

That was fucking awful.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Crap ass match.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Damn she missed her and lol @ the cameo appearance


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

So for Night of Champions, we're looking at

Henry/Orton
Lawler/Otunga
Divas
Punk/Nash
Cena/ADR

Then there's the potential apathy displayed by Buffalo on February 28. The lack of workrate, the potentially ice cold dead crowd, the general apathy of practically the entire card... Should be a blast...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So both Otunga and Eve have fallen down to phantom kicks tonight. This has been a Raw full of small, disastrous moments.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Da fuck was dat shit?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

For anyone interested, that was just Kelly Kelly's 2nd televised loss starting from WM27 and on.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't even know what to say about that segment. Oh my god.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nattie/Beth sure are showing them, talking to a TV in the back and all...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

What music was that?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Main event gonna be shit


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Nikki B Do You Girl


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

crowd was only loud for orton no surprise folks


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This has been..... something... some decent matches but storyline wise everything has fallen flat or worse... and the crowd... they are giving Richmond a run...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> So for Night of Champions, we're looking at
> 
> Henry/Orton
> Lawler/Otunga
> ...


february 28? that's my birthday


----------



## Orange Juice Jones (Jul 19, 2011)

Anarchy™ said:


> Man, this division is awful.


Sadly it is better than the "Tag Team division"


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

i hate orton's theme..i like Orton, dont get me wrong. hes a great talent, but his theme sucks dick


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Did Kelly Kelly just fuck up selling an X-Factor? How the hell do you mess that one up?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm ready for Orton to adopt his dad's gimmick and come out to "I hear voices all the time"


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*I will say I am looking forward to this Randy Orton DVD...*


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Congrats on giving another pointless shitty match that nobody gives a flying fuck about. Same time next week?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

fpalm Guess they're going to skip went Orton when AWOL


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I saw orton's DVD and its really good. One of the better documentaries WWE has done in a while.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

i wonder if theylll go into detail how RKO bailed out in the army and was court martialed.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I will buy my first WWE DVD next week


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

That Orton dvd looks watchable.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Give me that DVD right fucking now.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

definitely coppin that Orton dvd


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> Crap ass match.


But they are nice asses


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

RKO has his own DVD out next week


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> So for Night of Champions, we're looking at
> 
> Henry/Orton
> Lawler/Otunga
> ...


You`re getting me excited allready :lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

The Orton DVD better come with a pillow

ZZZzzz...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SpeedStick said:


> Nikki B Do You Girl


:lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm really hopeful that ADR will interfere in the main event.... It'd be kind of nice to see the champion you know.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Look those viper eyes Randy was giving, he's really a viper.


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

Its one of those shows that if i missed it, I really missed nothing. To sum up.. Nash v Punk at NOC , but we already knew that.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Beth needs her muscles back ASAP. 

And I want a NEW damn diva match next week. Fans need to start chanting 'oh jesus, not again. fuck you hunter" if they face each other in the next 6 months again. Bring Maryse back for the hair flip at least.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Can't wait to get that RKO dvd. Obviously it won't have his first whc win, but it should be good none the less.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Nattie/Beth sure are showing them, talking to a TV in the back and all...


At least they weren't standing in the entrance way


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Nattie/Beth sure are showing them, talking to a TV in the back and all...


*Well to be fair it's a step up from giving their response to Kelly Kelly on..... Twitter. *


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Is it possible that Del Rio isn't even at RAW due to his working VISA issues going on right now? Wasn't he off this weekend to get it sorted out? How many government offices are open on th weekend?*


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

NexS.E.S said:


> fpalm Guess they're going to skip went Orton when AWOL


No, Orton does talk about his time in the Military.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Then there's the potential apathy displayed by Buffalo on February 28. The lack of workrate, the potentially ice cold dead crowd, the general apathy of practically the entire card... Should be a blast...


I forgot NOC was in Buffalo. Didn't they no react the Rock?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

RELENTLESS LIKE A HONEY BADGAH!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

NexS.E.S said:


> fpalm Guess they're going to skip went Orton when AWOL


skipped over that part but they showed him going to jail for it

It's on this site btw in the media sec


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Where's John Morrison?!


----------



## Wrestlingfanfirst (Aug 3, 2011)

While I love that the NWO music was played and might be returning as a group I must say I find it funny that you guys are marking out this much when WWE does this but when tna does this it's all these guys need to retire or the nwo is old or it's so 1997 or some shit. Two faced people all over this forum.

With that said, I love raw tonight. Fucking gold


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> So for Night of Champions, we're looking at
> 
> Henry/Orton
> Lawler/Otunga
> ...


WWE can't have three good PPVs in a row. It's physically impossible.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The sad thing about Beth and Nattie is that while they might be the better wrestlers in that "division" and to me, are more attractive than a Kelly Kelly or Moonface Bella #2, they seriously lack presence when they're in the ring.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

drive sober or get pulled over :lmao why do they always make them rhyme *click it, or ticket*


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> i wonder if theylll go into detail how RKO bailed out in the army and was court martialed.


:lmao Maybe they'll mention how he fucked up a push for Kofi and got Mr Kennedy fired


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> Nikki B Do You Girl


Ha, what a spastic.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

dougfisher_05 said:


> *Is it possible that Del Rio isn't even at RAW due to his working VISA issues going on right now? Wasn't he off this weekend to get it sorted out? How many government offices are open on th weekend?*


No, I'm pretty certain he just had time off booked, so they've given him house shows off. I'd be surprised if he didn't show up tonight to punch Cena with his scarf wrapped around his fist for some reason.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Alex Riley fuck sake


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm waiting for a botched picture.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

A-RI


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

ALEX RILEY VIDEO PACKAGE


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Eyes of the devil.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

@-RY 3:16 moments


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL shut up A-Ry, you didn't care about wrestling until Johnny Ace saw you in a college football team and offered you TV time and a shitload of money.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Alex riley theme is fucking awesome.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

fuck off my screen riley


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Alex Riley The Human Botch Machine


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> drive sober or get pulled over :lmao why do they always make them rhyme *click it, or ticket*


*So you REMEMBER it. 

See the lights, pull to the right. Hear the sound, look around!*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice video for Riley.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

SAY IT TO MY FACEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE. Never gets old.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

How did A-Ri get such a bad ass theme?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Why bother with a promo for A-Ri. Save yourselves some work and just play Botchmania.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

SAY IT TO MY FACE!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

A whole Alex Riley package and not one mention of his botches.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

GREAT VIDEO PACKAGE!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Is it jus me or are the Bellas kinda ugly?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So, this Alex Riley promo is more of a step back promo. He failed miserably the last month or two, so it's back to reminding everyone that he beat the shit out of Miz to try and put him back over.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they're trying to get people to care about Riley with that promo cause they know no one gives a fuck about him now.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> lol @ them still doing that twin magic shit.


The Villano clan (I through LXII [1 through 62 for those bad with Roman Numerals]) had a whole career based on the fact that nobody could tell them apart.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Is it jus me or are the Bellas kinda ugly?


Just you.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

First ever RAW Super Show? If I remember correctly, they had a bunch of those back in 04-06.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Is it jus me or are the Bellas kinda ugly?


I'd still get naughty with both of them... just wouldn't tell anyone about it haha.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't wait to hear how much money this loses.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Seriously at the beginning of this year, who in the fuck in the entire world would have thought that NoC would have a CM Punk Vs. Kevin Nash match? Honestly completely random thought.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Ah fuck no, don't carry on pushing Alex 'botch' Riley fpalm , send him back to FCW where he belongs.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Straight to DVD


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh lordy... another Triple Haitch movie.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ha, I just imagined JR and King as Statler and Waldorf.


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

another hhh classic


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Alex Riley is awesome. Give up, haters.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

another movie where hhh comes out of prison, what is it with him and prisons


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Botching all the placeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

It's the bloke who was in 24


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Is it jus me or are the Bellas kinda ugly?


I think its just you.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Isnt this the same gimmick as his last movie?


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> I'd still get naughty with both of them... just wouldn't tell anyone about it haha.


BS. Who wouldn't wanna brag to their friends about fucking twin WWE divas?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

Frank from MY Name is Earl!!!!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Fatcat said:


> I forgot NOC was in Buffalo. Didn't they no react the Rock?


Yep. It was one of the more hysterically amusing moments of 2011. Or maddening. Or depressing. Something. God, what a horrible show that was. They no-sold everything, including Triple H leading off the fucking show one week after returning from a ten-month absence. Unbelievably poor crowd.



gobsayscomeon said:


> WWE can't have three good PPVs in a row. It's physically impossible.


Haha, I suppose you're right, actually.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

GuruOfMarkness said:


> Where's John Morrison?!


Far far away I hope


----------



## Orange Juice Jones (Jul 19, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Is it jus me or are the Bellas kinda ugly?


Pretty sure it is just you.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I can't wait for WWE Creative to tweet about this trailer


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

What's up with all of the WWE commercials?

Edit: NVM


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't care, this looks pretty decent to be honest.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Is it jus me or are the Bellas kinda ugly?


You could go to any club and find about a million chicks who look the exact same and have the exact same irritating as fuck personalities. Those other chicks probably have bigger tits though.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Another direct to DVD movie.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

looks shitty


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This looks 20 times more interesting than Chaperone, but that's not hard to do.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Triple H can only play the character he is on tv, same look and everything ponytail beard...


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Hunico vs Riley at Botchmania 28.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow this is b movie script filmed with high tech equipment. With a terrible soundtrack to boot!


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Frank from MY Name is Earl!!!!


Lool thats it, I was trying to remember


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

*Fuck Off Cole*


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Morrison is on Superstars this week facing Truth, for those of you who don't know. I like that they are putting bigger stars on the show, but I really hope they get it back on TV soon.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Al Pacino won't be needed for any more gangster films


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Inside Out is an awesome Britney Spears song. Should release it as a single.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

This movie looks so incredible.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

This looks like it might be slightly better than The Chaperone at least.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Another Oscar performance from Trips. This movie will go on to be known as the greatest of all time up there with The Godfather and others. Everyone will be standing and crying tears of joy.


----------



## Orange Juice Jones (Jul 19, 2011)

This horrible trailer made RAW for me.

ROFL


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

This movie looks amazing.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Evil Ed said:


> Lol Triple H can only play the character he is on tv, same look and everything ponytail beard...


same with Stone Cold


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The fuck, Cole?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Are those "select theaters" also known as "Wal Marts"?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

fpalm How many times are WWE going to fail at making entertaining movies?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I muted the trailer. Sorry, I just couldn't listen to that stuff... ugh


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SOMEBODY'S GONNA GET THEIR ASS KICKED


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

holycityzoo said:


> drive sober or get pulled over :lmao why do they always make them rhyme *click it, or ticket*


Gotta remember it somehow


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

RATINGS


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"In Select Theaters Sept 9th"

Translates to 

"available on DVD Sept 20". Ask Orton, he went to the papers about it..


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

The movie doesnt look that bad.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Man, this Little Jimmy crowd is just killing the mood tonight.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Fiasco said:


> BS. Who wouldn't wanna brag to their friends about fucking twin WWE divas?


It's not like any of them would believe me anyway haha.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Are those "select theaters" also known as "Wal Marts"?


*claps in laughter*


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

lol back to commercial


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> another movie where hhh comes out of prison, what is it with him and prisons


Another movie with Triple H getting out of jail? We need more movies about Cena saving his kidnapped wife.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

This movie with jason statham i want to watch.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I like how Cole's attempt at a segue just completely fell flat. Even he knew it. You could almost hear him realise how little sense it made.


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Killer Elite is going to be Awesome!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Sometimes your closest friends are your worst enemy" and that has to do with Henry/Christian Cena/Sheamus in what way???


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Rezze said:


> Morrison is on Superstars this week facing Truth, for those of you who don't know. I like that they are putting bigger stars on the show, but I really hope they get it back on TV soon.


Morrison vs Truth again? Glad I don't watch Superstars


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Are those "select theaters" also known as "Wal Marts"?


LMAO.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Are those "select theaters" also known as "Wal Marts"?


:lmao You beat me to it.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

whats with all the commercials


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> fpalm How many times are WWE going to fail at making entertaining movies?


Until WWE Films completly fails like everyother thing Vince has tried that isn't wrestling related


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Mark Henry and Predator........separated at birth?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I don't care, this looks pretty decent to be honest.


agreed and Michael Rappaport is in it, so thats a plus


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

SP103 said:


> "In Select Theaters Sept 9th"
> 
> Translates to
> 
> "available on DVD Sept 20". Ask Orton, he went to the papers about it..


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Human Nature said:


> "Sometimes your closest friends are your worst enemy" and that has to do with Henry/Christian Cena/Sheamus in what way???


:lmao Would've been better if they flipped it around.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Come on Cena, take your shirt off and give what these fans came to see.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

i just have to skip that Triple H Film, i just don`t feel it :gun:


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

What an anti-climactic mainevent. ADR will interfere or some shit, and no one will care.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

Dunno why you all are dogging that trailer, it looks like the best thing since No Holds Barred.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kobe Bryant said:


> same with Stone Cold


Ya him too, they both need to quit with the shitty movies were they play a big bad ass working odd jobs.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

buried by commercial, holy shit!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why is it after any good Raw they seem to follow it up with a listless one at best?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This episode of Raw seemed to jump the shark the minute the crowd couldn't care less about the two biggest rising stars of the entire last three years of "youth movement" in CM Punk and The Miz, facing each other. Damn you, Tulsa, damn you to hell! It's all your fault, JR and Swagger!


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Until WWE Films completly fails like everyother thing Vince has tried that isn't wrestling related


XFL comes to mind lol.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Hope the fans throw Cena's shirt back


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

I feel bad for Michael Rapaport.

Seriously.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Somebody gon get their wig split.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So the main event's getting 5 minutes then?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Nirvana3:16 said:


> First ever RAW Super Show? If I remember correctly, they had a bunch of those back in 04-06.


They forget about history all the time.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Yeah I think all you need to prepare to be disappointed. If Del Rio was really here tonight he would've come out to confront Cena at the beginning of RAW... hence why we got Henry out there. *


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

WWF commercial in my WWE programming?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

shattered_dreams said:


> I feel bad for Michael Rapaport.
> 
> Seriously.


why? he got paid for a movie not many people are gonna have to watch.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Smackdown had better have Hangman as the theme tomorrow.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

CM Punk... Khali... what... the....... fuck....


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow, the main event is starting at 11:00PM EST...either have the most epic ending ever or piss off WWE.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Punk vs Khali tomorrow? :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF khali vs Punk


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Whoa, did they just skip over Cara vs. Del Rio?

Hahaha.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Are those "select theaters" also known as "Wal Marts"?


This deserves to be repped and added to signatures.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That Trips movie doesn't look half bad, imo.

gtfo at Khali/Punk and Cena/Barrett.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Punk vs. Khali? Really?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

smuper smackdown


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Inside Out is an awesome Britney Spears song. Should release it as a single.


It's also.....this.










*INSIDE OUT BOY!*

If the movie Inside Out was about Inside Out Boy that would have been better than that piece of crap thing I just saw.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

wait Punk vs Khali? LOLOLOL!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, they've been feeding Punk *garbage* since SummerSlam!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Christian = Jobber


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YES!
Barrett better do something big tomorrow. 
He needs that push.

And I guess we're going to get a preview of Punk/Nash with Punk/Khali:lmao


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

TOO MANY LIMES


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mark Henry looks bored.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> They forget about history all the time.


*But they sure do remember WrestleMania matches and moments lol. But I get what you mean. *

Damn its already 11PM ET, this goes like 6 minutes.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Jobber Christian Entrance. Fuck this shit!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

punk vs. great khali? wow...


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Te great white.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Brye said:


> That Trips movie doesn't look half bad, imo.


Yeah, it looks all bad.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

What happened to Sin Cara vs Del Rio at tomorrow night's SD?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

where the fuck is barrett


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"The Stars of Raw and Smackdown together on one Special Night". 

You mean like Tonight or every Raw with SD guys showing up? #BrandDeath


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Russo's booking Smackdown tomorrow?


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Even If Alberto has visa issues I'm sure they could have done an interview or something.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Christ. Cena could come out 5 times on a show and his kiddie fans would jump out of their seats each time.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice screaming 13 year old girl pop for Cena, as usual.
EEHEHEHEHEHHEHHEYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Derek said:


> Punk vs. Khali? Really?


Really


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

YAWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN CENAAAAAAA


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

JOOOHHHN CEEENAAAA! Haters gonna hate but Cena has really stepped his game up in recent months.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I am so fucking angry that Ricardo has not been on Raw yet


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

That girl went apeshit when Cena theme hit.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Punk vs khali id rather watch The chaperone.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Derek said:


> Yeah, it looks all bad.


I've only seen one WWE film but at least the preview looked better than the others.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

OMG. Punk vs Khali. MOTY. Easily.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn Ceeeeeeeeenaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg I just wish someone would sniper that *** Roberts when he does the terrible JEEEEEEEEEEOHHHHNNN CEEEEEENAAAAAAAAA1 intro.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*sniff sniff* 
you guys smell that? it smells like....















AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And the main event bell to start the match happens at 2 after the hour. *


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Im not sure when it happened, but I've become a huge Sheamus mark


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

this only getting 5 minutes?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't normally like Del Rio but he has been great on this show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Wish this match had gotten more time. Plus I can only expect a Del Rio run in.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Did Christian get tanning lessons from Randy Orton? And the great white is actually a clever name for sheamus. I like it.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> Im not sure when it happened, but I've become a huge Sheamus mark


You probably now realize that there are indeed, too many limes.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

John threw his hat on the ramp cause he knew the fans wouldn't be able to throw it back.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh is Sheamus wearing a bandage? I hadn't noticed...


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Probably just getting Punk used to going up against stiff, immobile seven footers who are impossible to work with.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> Punk vs khali id rather watch The chaperone.


At least Punk gets a head start on working with a big lumbering oaf who can't move.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

I just got back from work, was Sin Cara in the show???


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

CM PUNK going to GTS Khali all the way back to the Punjabi jungle.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

The whole complexion of the match just changed. I see what you did there JR.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Is henry alot more muscle or more fat?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Long island iced zeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

That girl tried her hardest for Cena to notice her didn't she? I was drinking some milk from as glass and it broke because of her voice!! haha


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

idk what is more whiter, Sheamus or his bandages.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *And the main event bell to start the match happens at 2 after the hour. *


And that's what you get when Johnny Ace makes a main event.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Damn, Sheamus is over even with this shit crowd.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

raw has definitely been off tonight, a grab bag of meaningless matches. and no Alberto Del Rio. HHH/Nash/Punk and it seemed like they've decided to say screw who sent the text (or at least for now decided put it on the back burner). Its too bad because Tulsa has been hot.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look at Cena on the ropes, reminds me of Hogan.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

and there we go mentioning sheamus is the 'ONLY IRISH BORN CHAMPION" - can't we drop that shit already? Jesus


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

the hall of pee?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If Aliens showed up on Earth and the first thing they saw is Mark Henry wrestling Sheamus, they would have to ask the first question of "How the fuck does this happen to you people"?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh God, WWE teasing a NWO 2(ignoring their 2002 run).


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

That bandage has more of a tan than Sheamus


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

sheamus is getting huuuuge pops


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

It'll suck to see Barrett lose AGAIN to Cena but at least he's getting a prominent match.

Barrett's push is still stuck under those chairs at TLC. :sad:


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

King mentioning Vladimir Kozlov lol


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Is Mark Henry like A Water Monster in disguise or something?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Biggest pop of the night comes at the hot tag. *


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Is Smackdown 3 hours tomorrow?


----------



## Nirvana3:16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Where the fuck is Del Rio?


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

zzzz CLICK


Thank god for punk/khali though


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

countdown til Super Cena....


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> I am so fucking angry that Ricardo has not been on Raw yet


Look's like Alberto having to go to Mexico at the weekend to get a new visa has taken longer than WWE first feared. As I read he would be back in time for Raw.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Mark Henry hasn't been the strongest person on Earth for a decade now. He doesn't hold the title til he dies, asshole announcers. Fuck.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

lol Punk/Khali.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll give WWE one sliver of credit tonight: they haven't tried to do a Cena/Orton staredown bit.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Hopefully the WWE really does restrict where they tape there shows. Hicktown, USA where they sit on their hands for 4/5 of the show.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's nights like these that make you wonder if WWE can ever turn Cena. Without him, who would Tulsa care about? Well, there is Sheamus!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

5 moves of doom


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

5 moves


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

5 Moves of Doom sign LMAO


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Sheamus is getting alot of pops.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I love it when Henry shakes his head or gets hit on the head, all that hair juice come out.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

"THE GREAT WHITE" Sheamus


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

We need the Smark crowds to Chant 1, 2 3, 4, 5 MOVES of Doom when he superCena's up after being tagged in.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

why'd he hit henry?

totally uncalled for


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> and there we go mentioning sheamus is the 'ONLY IRISH BORN CHAMPION" - can't we drop that shit already? Jesus












Ya mad, fella?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Henry is awesome, he doesnt give a fuck about Christian.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

This is so predictable. ADR to run in.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

And there comes the pissed off big man.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wow, nice lil spot there for Sheamus


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cena has his five moves of doom and Randy has his own 4 moves of doom, 'clothsline, clothsline, snap powerslam, RKO.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Match isn't that boring, imo.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, Super Cena as usual.


----------



## rkomarkorton (Jul 19, 2011)

lmao christian BURIED


----------



## Big Pete (Jul 23, 2011)

This match has been surprisingly good.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Super No sell on Christian's spear. Cena kicked out at 1 1/2.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF BERRIED!


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

sheamus and henry put on classics


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

that match was shit


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Christian isn't going to win JR


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Weak weak spear...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Poor Christian


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

wow what a lengthy main event...


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow if RAW ends like this....meh it would just suck.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

So what does that do...a chance to build up someone, yet Cena picks up the pinfall. FFS.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

NexS.E.S said:


> This is so predictable. ADR to run in.


*I'm telling you man. He's not here tonight. *

See... told ya!


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Ye have the guy going into a Big world title match tomorrow night lose.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

So the crowd can live with that?

Happy pissin their money away to cheer for one guy... ok


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Okay, that was pretty good right there. Crowd's awake, at least they're ending on something of a relative high.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Waits for "Christian got berried" thread*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Flanny said:


> Is Smackdown 3 hours tomorrow?


Nope, regular time for SD!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Well that ending was bland.

Heels needed to go over there, especially Christian.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh god he's doing his Mr Anderson unfunny routine again.*


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

At least all those kids are going home happy.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh shit.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

And now Sheamus begins his face run.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

YES!!! Punk vs HHH. Awesome.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSssss


----------



## This is Sting (Feb 1, 2011)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh much better!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What the fuck.............


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Really? The fuck? Actually fuck it, 10x better!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

In before forum crash


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

PUNK/HHH NOC

AKLD;ASKLJF;KLJASDFASDFASDAGHFADFGHAS


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, that's sure as hell better than Nash.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

HHH VS CM CHUMP!!!!! YESS


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTF HHH vs CM Punk at Night of Champion????????????????


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh shit!!!! HHH vs. Punk at NOC!!!! Yesss!!!!!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

OOOOOHHHH SHIT....guess they're not saving it for WM28!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Punk vs Trips at NOC?

Really? They're going to pull that trigger that fast?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

hell yeah


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk vs HHH (Y)


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

1v1 with HHH :O


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WTF?!? Punk vs HHH now?!?!?


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wait...really?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Alright, we get a better match at NOC.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

They should have saved Punk/HHH for a later date it seems to rushed.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Wth... They do that while Cena's music is still playing?


----------



## Big Pete (Jul 23, 2011)

HHH vs. Punk already?!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HHH vs Punk


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

shit just got real.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, WWE blew their load too early. That could have been a WM caliber match.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

OH SNAP PUNK VS TRIPLE H. 

Triple H is going heel it sounds like.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Eh? Punk and HHH? This early!? SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Was WWE reading these forums tonight or something?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Holy fuck.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

what the hell?? too soon too soon!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HAHAHA they knew Nash vs Punk would be terrible so they changed it.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

Somebody should fire the sound guy. I could barely hear what Trips and Punk were saying with the stupid trumpets blaring.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

No database error for that?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

God, I can't really muster much excitement over Smackdown tomorrow night. Punk/Khali? Hope the FINAL FINAL FINAL Christian/Orton match INSIDE DA CAGE is worth it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Match quality just went up for NOC. Would've loved for them to have held off but meh.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Whoa. Triple H taking over the WWE? Vince is senile? Punk v Triple H? Board of Directors = IWC tbh.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't even know what WWE... what...

What


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*HHH VS PUNK?????


Hot shot booking if there ever was any. Why the FUCK are they not saving this for Survivor Series? Why the fuck are they not doing this?*


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Definitely should have saved it for SS but either way it will be AWESOME!!!!!
And this retarded crowd didn't pop, more than likely couldn't hear it.
Who makes that kind of an announcement while music is playing and backstage?? :lmao
Either way I'm pumped for tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

RIP Punk's push. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

So first Sheamus turns face and now he and Cena are buddies after their big feuds. And now Trips wastes NO time in getting back into the ring already? WTF.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Ah, that's good  Thank fuck for common sense.

Triple H vs Punk instead of Nash.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Cena gets tagged in, shrugs off a spear like it was a pat on the back, wins. And the status quo remains.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

They're ending Punk's push. He'll lose to Trips and then back to the midcard.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

NexS.E.S said:


> This is so predictable. ADR to run in.


Its predictable and yet you predicted wrong.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It's clear what happened. Nash hurt himself delivering the jackknife.


----------



## TrilbieVex (Feb 22, 2011)

Was kind of looking forward to Nash making a fool of himself, oh well.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Tomorrow is going to be interesting.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I guess this pretty much confirms Alberto does indeed have to clear up some visa shit


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

how about khali vs nash


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, I just don't see CM Punk winning that match


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Where the hell was Alberto? :lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Heh. Punk vs. Hunter. Shit just got legit.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

When Nash was out of breath after the jackknife, HHH must of said fuck that


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> It's clear what happened. Nash hurt himself delivering the jackknife.


I think you're right.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Talking about jumping the shrak..sheesh


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't understand the WWE at all anymore...


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol @ this show. lol @ it all.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

NOC buys are gonna be shit anyways, why hotshot HHH/PUNK (easily a big 4 ppv match)?

/CORNETTE FACE


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

best part of Raw. Orton vs ziggler and no alboring del rio


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

They just realized Nash can't compete a full match... fpalm


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

yes Triple H vs Punk at NOC, CM Punk burial? Challenge accepted


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Nash tore his quad. HHH vs. Punk I think this is going to be the start of a long series of matches tbh.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Brye said:


> Where the hell was Alberto? :lmao


working VISa issues.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

So I guess this means WWE has realised they didn't need Nash to help get Punk over in the first place.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Sin_Bias said:


> Cena gets tagged in, shrugs off a spear like it was a pat on the back, wins. And the status quo remains.


meh christian was getting straight up from the brogue kick, usually a ko


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

They need to make HHH heel fast or else it will just kill Punks momentum.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

WWE just bum rushed their own Potentially Epic Storyline for the fifty billionth time. God, what's wrong with them?

This is a lot worse than Barrett/Cena from last year. A lot worse.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL, Nash probably quit after hitting Punk with the Jackknife so he could get out of putting him over. Brilliant as always Kev.


----------



## wacokid27 (Jan 8, 2011)

HHH vs. Punk at NoC will not be the blow-off match of this feud. This feud will blow-off at Survivor Series.

wk


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

man it's so obvious they are booking this on the fly it pisses me the fuck off.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

I swear, if it turns out that Nash really did rip his quad tonight, I'm going to die laughing.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Nash tore his quad on his way to the back after the promo.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like WWE Magazine called it about HHH returning to the ring.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

once again WWE has no patience
they suck at storytelling


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Nash to interfere, Triple H to go heel. Awesome. 

If someone has to win, let it be Triple H by fucks sake, he has to win.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

NexS.E.S said:


> This is so predictable. ADR to run in.


*And yet you missed your prediction... Funny how that happens. *


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

MMN said:


> They're ending Punk's push. He'll lose to Trips and then back to the midcard.


This.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Punk V Triple h owns Punk v Nash by alot.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

This is as senseless as the Punk/Nash, tbh. HHH vs Punk, all of the sudden. Ugh.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, some people are never happy.

Punk/Nash at NOC = "This match will suck, why bother having Punk face Nash"

then they change it and people still moan.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This was probably the plan the whole time honestly. The timing of this was horrible though. The entire crowd there has no idea that it's now HHH/Punk. They were too busy either walking out of the arena or creaming their pants to Cena.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What a weird way to announce Punk-HHH - backstage, and barely audible over Cena's theme.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Punk/Trips with a heel turn ending could still end up having a rematch at WM if everything goes right.

I wanna be optimistic, not sure where this is going still.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

No way the match between HHH and Punk ends cleanly.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

It's pretty obvious; Nash tore his quad walking to the ring tonight, match got called off.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

GeorgeCostanza said:


> once again WWE has no patience
> they suck at storytelling


Ex-f'n-actly...

WWE Monday Night Raw 8/29 Review


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Goodbye CMPunk. Horrible, simply horrible .


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Carcass said:


> RIP Punk's push. It was fun while it lasted.


Do you think Punk would have re-signed if he was just going to be buried. Cena is going after the title but the more entertaining story right now is Punk/Nash/HHH in all of the wwe


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Nash....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*There's still plenty of time for that match to change. lol It'll probably be a triple thread HHH v Nash v Punk by the time it gets here. *


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Hunter vs. Punk sounds more epic. Nash and Stephanie will probably be at ringside to fucks shit up.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Doesn't everyone see where this is going? Nash will screw CM Punk in his match vs HHH and HHH will turn heel. CM Punk will be going anti establishment on the new corporation. HHH, Nash, Del Rio vs CM Punk and John Cena. Trust me I don't want CM Punk and John Cena to ever be on the same page but it may happen.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

well...now i wonder can they even revisit Punk vs HHH for Wrestlemania. 

maybe, maybe, MAYBE HHH vs Punk at NOC is HHH fighting Punk for the slick shit he's been saying about his wife. I won't begrudge HHH for wanting to kick Punk's ass for the stuff he's said about HHH's wife and family.

HHH vs Punk at WM could be something entirely different, if that happens. Still I think its too soon.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd be a happier person if I'd just stopped watching Raw after MitB.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Perhaps they aren't waiting until WM because there's a bigger chance of Punk/Austin now?


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

This could actually work out for the Punk/HHH/Nash fued. They could very well build up the fued through the matches themselves. Some crazy shit happens at NoC, Nash/Punk at Hell in a Cell then the big pay off at Survivor Series.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Again wwe ruining a good thing may b they can make it gold though let's hope!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Headliner said:


> This was probably the plan the whole time honestly. The timing of this was horrible though. The entire crowd there has no idea that it's now HHH/Punk. They were too busy either walking out of the arena or creaming their pants to Cena.


Yeah but the 4 million + who are watching knows.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

I hope Punk comes out of this looking good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

They can EASILY still do Punk/Trips at Mania.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

:lmao @ ADR being snubbed.

HHH/Punk at NOC is awesome. Everyone jumping the gun and proclaiming this to be too soon is hilarious. Just sit back, watch things unfold, and then decide. It's like watching 'A New Hope' and after Luke blows up the Death Star saying "Fuck that, they just blew their load. How dumb can they be. I'm not watching the sequels".


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, Nash is either injured or Vince think he won't be able to put on a good match.

Either way, the right move was made.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

OK...This really would be the perfect chance for HHH to go heel. Have Nash do a run-in at NOC, officially start a new corporate faction. I really don't think HHH will go over clean, at least I'd like to think he knows how bad that would be for Punk.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

jm99 said:


> Wow, some people are never happy.
> 
> Punk/Nash at NOC = "This match will suck, why bother having Punk face Nash"
> 
> then they change it and people still moan.


Ya because its too soon, it should have been done at SS not as a last minute change for Night Of Champions.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Not surprised Cena/Sheamus won. But I am surprised Christian got pinned since you think booking would want him to look strong to sell the Orton vs. Christian steel cage match the next night.


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

Finger poke of doom, CM Punk/HHH in on it together all along.

make it happen.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I wish WWE could relearn the art of storytelling.

Well, we'll see if they're teasing us. But HIAC being two weeks after NoC doesn't give me much hope, unless it's Nash/Punk inside a Cell.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Hoped it'd build up for WM.
Should be a great match but the rest of the card is crap, so why throw the match in that mess ?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

World Wide said:


> :lmao @ ADR being snubbed.


He wasn't snubbed genius, he's having problems with his Visa.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Evil Ed said:


> Ya because its too soon, it should have been done at SS not as a last minute change for Night Of Champions.


Tbh, I can see Punk being involved with Rock at Survivor Series anyway, since I can't see Rock coming back to do something else with Cena, it takes the tension out of their build.

Plus, they're clearly building towards the Punk/HHH match at Hell in a Cell which will be excellent IMO.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

This Raw was destroyed by the terrible crowd. The matches were...fine. Promos were...fine.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Punk vs. HHH should be a good match... HHH turning heel and revealing his alliance with Nash would be the perfect way to turn him heel that night and beat Punk... otherwise Punk should win. Punk is already way over, the only way he could benefit from this is if he beats HHH... unless as I said, this leads to HHH going heel and Punk getting the win at a later date (WM28 is my prediction).


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Yeah, Nash is either injured or Vince think he won't be able to put on a good match.
> 
> Either way, the right move was made.


Exactly, we get a better match out of this.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

World Wide said:


> :lmao @ ADR being snubbed.
> 
> HHH/Punk at NOC is awesome. Everyone jumping the gun and proclaiming this to be too soon is hilarious. Just sit back, watch things unfold, and then decide. It's like watching 'A New Hope' and after Luke blows up the Death Star saying "Fuck that, they just blew their load. How dumb can they be. I'm not watching the sequels".


It's more like if Luke had blown up the Death Star, then Vader announced that he was Luke's father during the explosion so no one really heard.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

People can spin this all they want but this is being given too soon. Punk/HHH is a Wrestlemania caliber match and to just blow it off when we aren't even close to Survivor Series is not smart.


----------



## magicman3315 (Apr 18, 2011)

dougfisher_05 said:


> working VISa issues.


This is why I have a MASTERCARD.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Anyone else think they changed the match at the last minute without it ever being planned? Seems kind of weird they would have that promo during Cena's win. Maybe Nash got injured! LOL


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

World Wide said:


> :lmao @ ADR being snubbed.
> 
> *HHH/Punk at NOC is awesome. Everyone jumping the gun and proclaiming this to be too soon is hilarious. Just sit back, watch things unfold, and then decide. It's like watching 'A New Hope' and after Luke blows up the Death Star saying "Fuck that, they just blew their load. How dumb can they be. I'm not watching the sequels*".


Exactly. If anything this supposed "match" is just adding fuel to the fire. How can we even be sure that it's going to be a match at all? For example, can't it be Triple H just attacking CM Punk for 15 minutes like Sheamus did with Triple H at Extreme Rules 2010?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Ziggler/Orton was a really fun match. Punk/Miz was good, ending was okay. Tag main event was short but sweet. Lulz at the diva stuff and tag match. Didn't care for Sin Cara/Swagger. As for the Punk promo, I liked it, I understand most people didn't though. Wasn't his best work but I still liked it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

DubC said:


> Yeah but the 4 million + who are watching knows.


Everything comes across better on TV with a crowd reaction. It's all about presentation. Know your role DubC.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Nash attacking Punk then HHH taking Nash's place in the match makes it look like HHH had something to do with the whole Summerslam incident..WWE is backing themselves into a corner


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Scott Mills said:


> This Raw was destroyed by the terrible crowd. The matches were...fine. Promos were...fine.


*The crowd was up for Cena, Orton and especially Sheamus. Just because they didn't chear who you think they should cheer really doesn't mean a whole lot. 

Everything was fine except for the opening promo to me and that was cringe worthy... other than that I enjoyed the show. *


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

This is Why a ending the Brand Split is a bad idea, where was the IC champ Cody Rhodes, Wade Barret, Daniel Bryan, heck even the WWE Champion was not on the show. Mid Carders would not last. Keep Smackdown and Raw no need to end the brand Split, just even out the rosters.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

It's like Christian losing the title to Orton 3 days after he won it. We got a long ass storyline out of it that people got sick of instead of retards saying "He got buried welcome to midcard l0l.", we're clearly going to get a long storyline out of this that will most likely culminate at WM, I think that there might be stables formed here but who knows, have to let it unfold, thankfully SD is live tomorrow so we don't have to wait a week to see what's going to happen.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

They should have at least saved the announcement for the live Smackdown since they were hinting something big going down tomorrow night.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Punk/HHH at NOC!!!

frfbrfkjbrBGK

FUCK YES!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Did Vince Russo book this show? It was fucking horrible. Crowd was utter shit. Matches were barely passable. Hotshotting HHH/Punk (easily a big 4 ppv match). God dammit. Hopefully Smackdown tomorrow isn't terrible, but with quality booking like Punk/Khali...I just don't know.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

For people who think it's stupid not to wait until Wrestlemania for CM Punk vs HHH, do you honestly think they're going to stretch this storyline out for the next 7 months? How would they ever keep interest for that long? It's not like this is Rock/Cena where there are periodic updates that remind us that they're even feuding. They should end this whole text message thing in the next month or two so they can both move on to the next chapter or their careers.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Nash probably tore his quad backstage.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> He wasn't snubbed genius, he's having problems with his Visa.


Clearly that's something that I should've known. I apologise profusely. :lmao @ the WWE champion having visa problems.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

GreatKhaliFan666 said:


> Finger poke of doom, CM Punk/HHH in on it together all along.
> 
> make it happen.


So bad I think the WWE will actually do it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Let me guess if punk wins he gets a shot at Nash.

No way punk wins at NOC. 

Will say it every week. The new head writer must be a HUGE russo mark.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

If it is the case that Nash got injured, then fuck the WWE. Every poster on here predicted it, why couldn't they see it coming? They've had half a year to give him a physical before sticking him in a main event feud.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> This is Why a ending the Brand Split is a bad idea, where was the IC champ Cody Rhodes, Wade Barret, Daniel Bryan, heck even the WWE Champion was not on the show. Mid Carders would not last. Keep Smackdown and Raw no need to end the brand Split, just even out the rosters.


Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> This is Why a ending the Brand Split is a bad idea, where was the IC champ Cody Rhodes, Wade Barret, Daniel Bryan, heck even the WWE Champion was not on the show. Mid Carders would not last. Keep Smackdown and Raw no need to end the brand Split, just even out the rosters.


They never said the brand split is over. They just said SD guys will be on Raw for no good reason for the time being. So my sig is still intact.

But it does need to end.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Could of booked Punk vs Cody, but nope we get f**king Khali.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Really good Raw today, enjoyed pretty much all of it. Loved the bombshell that they dropped at the end, HHH vs Punk has got me so excited for both NOC and tomorrow's Smackdown.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Raw was... decent at best. Some parts were boring honestly.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Pojko said:


> For people who think it's stupid not to wait until Wrestlemania for CM Punk vs HHH, do you honestly think they're going to stretch this storyline out for the next 7 months? How would they ever keep interest for that long? It's not like this is Rock/Cena where there are periodic updates that remind us that they're even feuding. They should end this whole text message thing in the next month or two so they can both move on to the next chapter or their careers.


It needs more than a few weeks though... seriously, the WWE looks to be panicking instead of slowly building epic feuds and stories. They are too afraid of short term pain for long term investments that they rush everything. And I'm sure the shit crowd did nothing to help their perceptions...


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> They never said the brand split is over. They just said SD guys will be on Raw for no good reason for the time being. So my sig is still intact.
> 
> But it does need to end.


Never said it was over, the idea sickens me. It would just be all main eventers in one show.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> It's more like if Luke had blown up the Death Star, then Vader announced that he was Luke's father during the explosion so no one really heard.


:lmao:lmao:lmao

It's unbelievable how far so many people took backward steps tonight:

The whole Punk angle.

Del Rio not being in the house (understandable, I guess, given his issues, but still, he just became WWE Champion 15 days ago).

"Alex Riley" being repackaged as "That Guy Who Turned on Miz... Remember?"

Christian's push clearly coming to an unceremonious conclusion. 

Nash looking like he's old and about three months away from collapsing and never getting back up.

Miz and Punk's match somehow drawing no reaction.

Kofi's pyro malfunction, haha.

Otunga being pushed, which is a step backward for the rest of humanity.

Only guy who really took a step in the right direction was Sheamus. Luck of the Irish, I guess.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> Let me guess if punk wins he gets a shot at Nash.


If Punk wins he gets a shot at Kevin Nash at WM28 book it :gun:


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Of course no one expects this match to be their one and only, just hoped their first match would be on a bigger stage.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Xile44 said:


> This is Why a ending the Brand Split is a bad idea, where was the IC champ Cody Rhodes, Wade Barret, Daniel Bryan, heck even the WWE Champion was not on the show. Mid Carders would not last. Keep Smackdown and Raw no need to end the brand Split, just even out the rosters.


Which is why I always said they should split the roster but have the champs as the only ones who can work both shows..For example, have Smackdown with the #1 contender for the heavyweight title and on Raw try to re-establish the IC belt by involving that in a major story line, then switch around every few months..


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

I hope and pray tomorrow night's live Super SmackDown is going to be good, because tonight's Raw was fucking horrible.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> It's unbelievable how far so many people took backward steps tonight:
> 
> ...


I'd blame this one on the dumbass crowd.

I still don't understand why someone that pays the money for a ticket sits on their hands.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

can some one cut the video of punk puking with vince screaming HES GONNA PUKE

I got no sony vegas skills


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> I hope and pray tomorrow night's live Super SmackDown is going to be good, because tonight's Raw was fucking horrible.


It will be because there's internal pressure that wasn't felt when assembling the Raw card.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm guessing we are going to see some type of interference by Nash at NOC. I think they should of just went with Nash\Punk (Garbage) and have HHH as special referee but now they rushed the Punk\HHH feud that they really should of saved until WrestleMania or at least until Survivor Series. I said it before and said it again, I like Nash and have always been a fan of the guy but he's never been a good in ring worker and I don't want too see him at 54 years old headlining a PPV. I'm not sure that idea was even tosssed around and too me it's beyond stupid. I liked the announcement of moving Smackdown guys too Raw and this might potentially create a formation of Rtruth\Miz\Christian as the conspiracy crew. I'm a little confused by the announcement however and am not quite sure if it's the end of the brand split completely or if it's just a temporary thing or is Smackdown guys just going too be on Raw and not vice versa? HHH quickly announced it and than just moved on before explaining anything else, More info please!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WACK!!!!!!!!!!! Now it better be CM Punk vs Stone Cold at WM28(I know noway will getting both Rock & Austin on the same night)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The only reason for this is Nash has got an injury during the show or something


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I have a bad feeling that we're going to see more lame main event tag matches with the relaxed brand rules. A little disappointing as rarely do they end up being above average.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Brye said:


> I'd blame this one on the dumbass crowd.
> 
> I still don't understand why someone that pays the money for a ticket sits on their hands.


True.

Although, in a way, I kind of do blame WWE. This Raw, for some reason, reeked of desperation. I realize that it's just another episode of Raw and in the end almost no one will remember it, but Miz/Punk should be a big league match saved for the future. But the much worse offender is having CM Punk vs. Triple H, one-on-one for the first time on pay-per-view... at Night of Champions.

WWE's put us wrestling fans in the peculiar spot of hoping that we get screwed out of the match at the PPV or there's a highly "unclean" finish for the sake of advancing the angle to a worthy outpost, like (ideally) Wrestlemania or, at the very least, Survivor Series. That sensation never feels right.

Anyway, this all goes back to my initial thoughts posted here about 20 minutes before Raw started up. They needed to slow down. Instead, they just opted to fly on a jet. Or at least it sure looks like they did.

Oh well.


----------



## Super Blizzard (Apr 13, 2011)

This was the first full Raw I've watched all year, and I've gotta say, it was pretty shitty; much worse than the Raws of two and three weeks ago (IIRC). It's alright though, Raw can have an off-week. Honestly, the inkling of the brand split eroding is more than enough to make up for a mediocre show.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Show was bad. Opening segment was flat, crowd was dead for all but 15 minutes, random matches with no storyline reasons, crap tag team main event, and random twist at the end. Plot twist at NOC is that Russo's been booking Raw since late June.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> True.
> 
> Although, in a way, I kind of do blame WWE. This Raw, for some reason, reeked of desperation. I realize that it's just another episode of Raw and in the end almost no one will remember it, but Miz/Punk should be a big league match saved for the future. But the much worse offender is having CM Punk vs. Triple H, one-on-one for the first time on pay-per-view... at Night of Champions.
> 
> ...


I agree with that. When you think about the long term feuds they've done in the past and then look at how this one's going, it's kind of worrying me. But as for Punk/Trips at Mania, I don't know if they'd be able to drag this on without having Punk in a long feud with someone under him. At this point I don't know if I have faith in WWE's writing team to do well on this. I hate to say it but I do.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> True.
> 
> Although, in a way, I kind of do blame WWE. This Raw, for some reason, reeked of desperation. I realize that it's just another episode of Raw and in the end almost no one will remember it, but Miz/Punk should be a big league match saved for the future. But the much worse offender is having CM Punk vs. Triple H, one-on-one for the first time on pay-per-view... at Night of Champions.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they really can't win at this point, and I don't mean that in a "we'd complain whatever they'd do" way. I mean they've screwed up royally.

SCENARIO A: They go ahead with Punk/Trips. Maybe in some miraculous turn of events, it ends up benefiting the story. I can't imagine how - maybe Stephanie gets involved more heavily? I don't know. It all adds up to Punk becoming less of a factor, and the old McMahon-Helmsley Regime/Kliq hogging the storyline, and that's been the problem since the night after MitB.

SCENARIO B: They somehow swerve us out of Punk/Trips, making that two matches we've been swerved out of, and probably costing them about four or five weeks of build.

SCENARIO C: Everyone involved in writing this _mess_ is burned to talentless cinders in a conspicuous fire.

SCENARIO D: Punk/Lawler vs HHH/Otunga.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The term "jumping the shark" is getting old. I am now off to go think of a new one. Whatever I come up with is what will perfectly describe this Punk/HHH/Nash deal.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Brye said:


> I agree with that. When you think about the long term feuds they've done in the past and then look at how this one's going, it's kind of worrying me. But as for Punk/Trips at Mania, I don't know if they'd be able to drag this on without having Punk in a long feud with someone under him. At this point I don't know if I have faith in WWE's writing team to do well on this. I hate to say it but I do.


I agree. I thought Nash would be the surrogate figure with whom Punk could "feud" (without matches) for the next 2-3 months going into Survivor Series, where they could have a 12-minute match to blow that portion of the greater angle off. I'd have Triple H turn either at or approximately around there, and then have Punk thrown off TV for about six weeks to build him up as a martyr figure for the audience, leading to a revival, and the major hot part of the feud going through January to Wrestlemania, with Alberto Del Rio playing Triple H's surrogate against Punk after Del Rio's long done with Cena. Then get to Triple H/Punk for Wrestlemania. 

Sad thing is I have a bad feeling that I put more thought into this than WWE. 

Well, I hope they prove me wrong. Tonight was not encouraging, however.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Really got a desperation vibe from this show. Weird.
They are doing too much to fast and it makes everything look like a clusterfuck.

Good raw but something is not right.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

It's a smart move for wwe to do a super show to maximize viewers on raw! Keeping the stories on smackdown relevant is good too so ppl will watch i think all n all wee is doing what's best for the show and fans!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> I agree. I thought Nash would be the surrogate figure with whom Punk could "feud" (without matches) for the next 2-3 months going into Survivor Series, where they could have a 12-minute match to blow that portion of the greater angle off. I'd have Triple H turn either at or approximately around there, and then have Punk thrown off TV for about six weeks to build him up as a martyr figure for the audience, leading to a revival, and the major hot part of the feud going through January to Wrestlemania, with Alberto Del Rio playing Triple H's surrogate against Punk after Del Rio's long done with Cena. Then get to Triple H/Punk for Wrestlemania.
> 
> Sad thing is I have a bad feeling that I put more thought into this than WWE.
> 
> Well, I hope they prove me wrong. Tonight was not encouraging, however.


Just thought of something. If Punk gets jumped backstage and gets written off for say 2 months, this could work. Say Nash jumps him. Nash is pissed because he wasn't able to face him. Don't really know what would go on between Nash/HHH during this time (maybe Trips being 'pissed' at Nash'. but Punk comes back (hopefully still with crowd support) and does his feud with Nash for a month or two. Now we're in January. Punk nearly wins the Rumble but HHH somehow screws him over, the texter gets revealed and we have Punk/Trips going into WM.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Fatcat said:


> Show was bad. Opening segment was flat, crowd was dead for all but 15 minutes, random matches with no storyline reasons, crap tag team main event, and random twist at the end. Plot twist at NOC is that Russo's been booking Raw since late June.


This is first show where I really didn't care about crowd reaction. The show was actually good. All but the divas match was great too. This is how WWE should be. Furthering storylines by having unique things each week. And tomorrow on SD we'll be seeing continuation from Raw which is even better


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Amber B said:


> The term "jumping the shark" is getting old. I am now off to go think of a new one. Whatever I come up with is what will perfectly describe this Punk/HHH/Nash deal.


Jumping the nose.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Did Morrison appear?


----------



## StraightEdgeRuler (Aug 23, 2011)

Im not a big fan of "anti-establishment" Punk. He's turning way too political.. If I wanted political I'd watch Tna.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Canadians got 18+ material after the divas match that americans didn't get to see.

Had nothing to do with WWE, just a HUGE error on the networks fault. Lead to an 18+ show accidentally being played.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> Yeah, they really can't win at this point, and I don't mean that in a "we'd complain whatever they'd do" way. I mean they've screwed up royally.
> 
> SCENARIO A: They go ahead with Punk/Trips. Maybe in some miraculous turn of events, it ends up benefiting the story. I can't imagine how - maybe Stephanie gets involved more heavily? I don't know. It all adds up to Punk becoming less of a factor, and the old McMahon-Helmsley Regime/Kliq hogging the storyline, and that's been the problem since the night after MitB.
> 
> ...


SCENARIO A has possibilities. Punk could eventually play a Mick Foley-in-his-prime to a revived McMahon-Helmsely Faction. In other words, crushing defeat followed by humiliation followed by triumphant return followed by a white-hot feud (with a different ending this time, needless to say). I think that's workable, and by having the heels hog the spotlight for a fairly brief run usually makes them more hated and the loner babyface who is their primary opposition. But... I don't know. 

Punk/Lawler vs. HHH/Otunga could be a glorious mess, ostensibly befitting this upcoming crap PPV.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> The term "jumping the shark" is getting old. I am now off to go think of a new one. Whatever I come up with is what will perfectly describe this Punk/HHH/Nash deal.


Let the pigeons loose? No, no that doesn't work at all. 

The good the bad and the ugly? No, no, HHH isn't that bad.

We'll just have to stick with THAT'S MY BIG HOMIE!!! :sad:


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I want to be optimistic, but what the fuck? Something better come from this, because I do not like Punk/HHH happening this soon.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

starship.paint said:


> Did Morrison appear?


He's one of my fave stars and I didn't even notice/miss him! That's how good this no branded Raw is. Guys can appear on one or both of these shows each week and I won't care, as long as we don't know who will appear on what show.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

About the HHH/Punk match @ NOC--that was a strange way to announce such a significant match change, but can't say I'm super disappointed--just puzzled.

I'm not the biggest fan of HHH or Nash, but HHH will obviously put on a better match.

I wonder what made the WWE change their minds basically 2 weeks into bringing Nash in.
It doesn't take a genius to realize he probably can't go in the ring in his condition.
Was it that Nash also wasn't getting the crowd reactions that wanted? Or his promos weren't that great?

But they had Nash say he just signed a big contract, so does that presume he's still got a major part in the storyline or what?

And we still don't know who sent the text and logical person has been name dropped. 
There's nothing surprising about it being HHH/Steph/Johnny Ace and playing it out as a mystery seems to indicate this is going to be a shocking revelation.

In the grander scheme of things, it only makes sense to hotshot a possible main event match if they think they've got something better down the line. 

Are they doing this because Austin/Punk @ WM might actually happen? 

If not, this is a hotshot indeed.
And if HHH goes over Punk, either cleanly or because Nash interferes again, the "OMGZ Punk is BERRYED!" threads will be endless. It's sad thinking about it, but it's a real possibility.

This angle just got muddled with putting Nash/HHH/Johnny Ace/Steph in it. The dynamic between Punk and Cena was really interesting and so far this part of the angle is twisting too much. I know it's supposed to be a "mystery" with the text, but at this point, if it's not HHH, Steph, Vince ( OR HBK, it's not as crazy as it sounds), how else can this make sense and not seem like a resolution booked on the fly? 
If this turns into a huge swerve with Punk siding with HHH, I'm going to facepalm for days.

P.S.- Del Rio had Visa problems. I knew someone was missing from the show!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Brye said:


> Just thought of something. If Punk gets jumped backstage and gets written off for say 2 months, this could work. Say Nash jumps him. Nash is pissed because he wasn't able to face him. Don't really know what would go on between Nash/HHH during this time (maybe Trips being 'pissed' at Nash'. but Punk comes back (hopefully still with crowd support) and does his feud with Nash for a month or two. Now we're in January. Punk nearly wins the Rumble but HHH somehow screws him over, the texter gets revealed and we have Punk/Trips going into WM.


I like it. 

It's like Austin with the neck injury in 1997 or Foley even for those few days when he was gone under the McMahon-Helmsley Era. With certain babyfaces, absence makes the heart grow fonder. Punk isn't a very likable figure, though, but it'd be worth pursuing. 

Injuring or firing a guy just naturally lends sympathy to them. Which I'd say Punk needs, judging by certain crowd reactions and especially tonight in Tulsa. He's incredibly hot with the older male, vaguely smarky fans but they could easily make him more palatable to the greater "PG audience" they have without diluting his character any.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> I like it.
> 
> It's like Austin with the neck injury in 1997 or Foley even for those few days when he was gone under the McMahon-Helmsley Era. With certain babyfaces, absence makes the heart grow fonder. Punk isn't a very likable figure, though, but it'd be worth pursuing.
> 
> Injuring or firing a guy just naturally lends sympathy to them. Which I'd say Punk needs, judging by certain crowd reactions and especially tonight in Tulsa. He's incredibly hot with the older male, vaguely smarky fans but they could easily make him more palatable to the greater "PG audience" they have without diluting his character any.


Agreed. In certain areas (Boston/NY/etc) he gets the big reactions but then places like Tulsa and Indy didn't give him as much love. With Survivor Series being in NY, I'd like to see him in a high profile match going in. But completely think that a month or two off is great for this. It would help prolong it and as you said, make people feel for him. Plus make them hate the heels more, which in turn makes Punk bigger when he eventually beats them.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

dxbender said:


> He's one of my fave stars and I didn't even notice/miss him! That's how good this no branded Raw is. Guys can appear on one or both of these shows each week and I won't care, as long as we don't know who will appear on what show.


Screw this, Morrison's goddammed irrelevant. No feud, definitely no main-eventing, no nothing before Wrestlemania. Looks like Del Rio can only feud with and lose to Cena. Morrison's sure not going to face Mark Henry either, even if Henry wins and Morrison somehow is drafted to SmackDown

Morrison's only hope is Miz.


----------



## Super Blizzard (Apr 13, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> ...absence makes the heart grow fonder...


Which is exactly why they should have gone with the original storyline of CM Punk disappearing with the belt. You can tell WWE's being run by businessmen rather than wrestling people in this day and age when you can't have a storyline due to not trusting the product enough without said absent wrestler.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

very very good raw I thought. I love the brand being together. Alot of guys were left off and it still was an awesome show. I don't get the wwe champion not being on it but I don't like del rio so it's not a big deal in my eyes just like morrison being gone. Overall it was a good show and wwe has been doing a pretty damn good job of keeping the IWC and this forum pretty happy.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I missed RawBut read results..I actually wanted to see Nash vs Punk at NOC while Triple H vs Punk was build for WM,Did Nash fail a wellness test or what??

I saw a clip of Sin Cara vs Swagger on WWE.com,Hunico is back yet again eh?So Mistico is officially released or what?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> SCENARIO A has possibilities. Punk could eventually play a Mick Foley-in-his-prime to a revived McMahon-Helmsely Faction. In other words, crushing defeat followed by humiliation followed by triumphant return followed by a white-hot feud (with a different ending this time, needless to say). I think that's workable, and by having the heels hog the spotlight for a fairly brief run usually makes them more hated and the loner babyface who is their primary opposition. But... I don't know.
> 
> Punk/Lawler vs. HHH/Otunga could be a glorious mess, ostensibly befitting this upcoming crap PPV.


I'm just glad Sky have NoC for free, because struggling with streams would take more effort than WWE have ostensibly put into the PPV itself. (Admittedly, with three weeks left to go, but still.)

I guess Punk playing the Mick Foley role would be good, as long as this current schtick gets dropped fast. His promo tonight wasn't an underdog hero, it was a troll. He was about an inch away from making a fart joke. I get that the Punk who breaks kayfabe and shoots from the hip is a hard character to maintain, but there has to be a happy medium. Right now, he'd be a loner babyface - not because he's one man fighting against the machine, but because he's sorta irritating to be around.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DesolationRow said:


> I like it.
> 
> It's like Austin with the neck injury in 1997 or Foley even for those few days when he was gone under the McMahon-Helmsley Era. With certain babyfaces, absence makes the heart grow fonder. Punk isn't a very likable figure, though, but it'd be worth pursuing.
> 
> Injuring or firing a guy just naturally lends sympathy to them. Which I'd say Punk needs, judging by certain crowd reactions and especially tonight in Tulsa. He's incredibly hot with the older male, vaguely smarky fans but they could easily make him more palatable to the greater "PG audience" they have without diluting his character any.


Definitely. I said it in another thread just now but the audience has no real reason to get behind or like Punk when he's suppose to be the face in this situation. Have someone take him out, pan to the crowd showing a chick in tears because Punk is hurt, get him off tv for a while and have him come back and kick people's asses. Right now, he's the annoying little brother that you wish you never had. If anything, right now people would want to see HHH get revenge on Punk instead of the other way around.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

A couple of things. Glad they're not doing Punk v Nash. It looks awkward as Hell. Nash is way out of his league at that stage of his career. You have to go toe to toe with Punk on the mic and Nash is just floundering. 

I love that they're pulling the trigger on Trips v Punk now. This gives you 2 directions and an actual chance for a surprise. Either the Triple H heel turn or the newly formed Lauranitis faction taking Trips out.

Today's show was pretty bad up until that swerve. The opening segment was cringe worthy and Punk being the sarcastic pr*ck really isn't as interesting as you guys think it is. I think Trips Punk brings new life into Raw.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Definitely. I said it in another thread just now but the audience has no real reason to get behind or like Punk when he's suppose to be the face in this situation. Have someone take him out, pan to the crowd showing a chick in tears because Punk is hurt, get him off tv for a while and have him come back and kick people's asses. Right now, he's the annoying little brother that you wish you never had. If anything, right now people would want to see HHH get revenge on Punk instead of the other way around.


True. Punk taking the shots at Stephanie and Trips without Trips not doing anything to him isn't making the crowd like him. I think he's still too heelish at the moment which could be a problem. Nash taking out Punk at NOC is the best possible situation, imo. I just have a feeling that the match won't happen.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Very, very, very stupid move. Match should of AT LEAST happened at Survivor Series. This was way too early and way too forgettable a PPV...could of even stretched this out to next year but they can't do that right. Stupid.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> Very, very, very stupid move. Match should of AT LEAST happened at Survivor Series. This was way too early and way too forgettable a PPV...could of even stretched this out to next year but they can't do that right. Stupid.


I don't think it's the end of the storyline and the final culminating match will happen at survivor series.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Brye said:


> Agreed. In certain areas (Boston/NY/etc) he gets the big reactions but then places like Tulsa and Indy didn't give him as much love. With Survivor Series being in NY, I'd like to see him in a high profile match going in. But completely think that a month or two off is great for this. It would help prolong it and as you said, make people feel for him. Plus make them hate the heels more, which in turn makes Punk bigger when he eventually beats them.


Exactly. It's why in most Hollywood movies, the villain does something rather wicked near the start, to "draw heat" from the audience and by contrast make the hero intrinsically sympathetic. I could see WWE doing this right, because they _were_ generally on the right track with Wade Barrett and Nexus last year against Cena, making the audience truly despite Barrett as he belittled Cena and was one of his most malicious foes. But as always, they screwed something up, and that was the resolution.



Super Blizzard said:


> Which is exactly why they should have gone with the original storyline of CM Punk disappearing with the belt. You can tell WWE's being run by businessmen rather than wrestling people in this day and age when you can't have a storyline due to not trusting the product enough without said absent wrestler.


A fair point. Although they could still have their cake and eat it, too, if they were to have Punk tossed out of WWE for a month or two in the near future by Triple H and his cronies. 



Mister Hands said:


> I'm just glad Sky have NoC for free, because struggling with streams would take more effort than WWE have ostensibly put into the PPV itself. (Admittedly, with three weeks left to go, but still.)
> 
> I guess Punk playing the Mick Foley role would be good, as long as this current schtick gets dropped fast. His promo tonight wasn't an underdog hero, it was a troll. He was about an inch away from making a fart joke. I get that the Punk who breaks kayfabe and shoots from the hip is a hard character to maintain, but there has to be a happy medium. Right now, he'd be a loner babyface - not because he's one man fighting against the machine, but because he's sorta irritating to be around.


I have to agree. Tonight was definitely the crossing of the Rubicon for the Punk character. Some smugness, some snark, some wisecracking... All fine and good. But he's practically alienating the audience. WWE's getting on fairly thin ice here. One false move, and Triple H will be the babyface in this program, and Punk will be turned back heel while he outsells Cena's merchandise. Which could be a cute quasi-counter argument against not turning Cena heel, but, um, not really, actually. 

I wish we got NoC for free in America, damn it!  Based on how much effort WWE's poured into it, i.e., almost none, that is about what we should be charged--nothing. 

My own speculation has been that WWE will reverse the roles and crystalize who's good and who's bad, and that Punk's tough, scabrous, even trollish characteristics will, by contrast, look "good" compared to what Triple H and co. will be revealed to be. But I'm growing increasingly untrusting of WWE with pulling off this storytelling coup.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Surprised they're throwing HHH/Punk out so early. Thank God it isn't Nash/Punk though. I have no desire to see that. This could be the kickstart to HHH's heel turn and possibly McMahon-Helmsley 2.0. The opening segment was probably the first Punk promo that hasn't really impressed me in literally ages. It was good, but wasn't great. And the throwing up thing was kind of annoying. But again, HHH/Punk automatically provides a huge update to the card, and I'm glad we won't be seeing Nash wrestle.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Brye said:


> Agreed. In certain areas (Boston/NY/etc) he gets the big reactions but then places like Tulsa and Indy didn't give him as much love. With Survivor Series being in NY, I'd like to see him in a high profile match going in. But completely think that a month or two off is great for this. It would help prolong it and as you said, make people feel for him. Plus make them hate the heels more, which in turn makes Punk bigger when he eventually beats them.


That's not a bad idea, but that would also be the WWE basically resigning that they brought Punk back "too early" and trying to rectify the situation, and I don't know if they'd move in that direction.

Punk and Cena are basically in inverse on one another when it comes to crowd reactions based on whether they're in a smarky/PG-heavy market, the difference is that Cena has had his character for so long, fans have pretty much made up their minds about him.

Punk's latest persona is still new, and while the older demo by dig it, younger fans just see a guy who mocks Cena and yells at HHH (who's still face right now ), and can't figure why they should cheer him beyond mimicking the majority of the crowd.

That being said, for years, the IWC was speculating on how to get the crowd back on Cena's side ( or turn him heel) because he gets "mixed reactions" in smarky markets, but as you can see, the WWE just rolled with it and if Cena gets booed more than cheered someone, they'll just have Lawler call the crowd "bizzaro".

Don't know if they'll so that with Punk, or just turn HHH straight-up hell ending the shades-of-grey.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Definitely. I said it in another thread just now but the audience has no real reason to get behind or like Punk when he's suppose to be the face in this situation. Have someone take him out, pan to the crowd showing a chick in tears because Punk is hurt, get him off tv for a while and have him come back and kick people's asses. Right now, he's the annoying little brother that you wish you never had. If anything, right now people would want to see HHH get revenge on Punk instead of the other way around.


Precisely, *Amber*, precisely. I'm glad you agree with me on all of this, as I know I'm on rock solid ground!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Right now, he's the annoying little brother that you wish you never had.


You sound like my big brother...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I think once Triple H turns heel Punk will be more of a face. Right now since Trips is the face it doesn't come off good that Punk keeps insulting him.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I watched the opening promo. Man, was Punk off his game in that department tonight. It was a lousy way to announce the match between Punk and Nash. If WWE isn't careful with the build up, it could make the crowd want a legend in Nash to kill a "punk" like.....Punk. Which they can't afford.

I will say this. I like how HHH is still keeping his face persona. It will make him garner grand heat when he turns.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Winning™ said:


> I watched the opening promo. Man, was Punk off his game in that department tonight. It was a lousy way to announce the match between Punk and Nash. If WWE isn't careful with the build up, it could make the crowd want a legend in Nash to kill a "punk" like.....Punk. Which they can't afford.
> 
> I will say this. I like how HHH is still keeping his face persona. It will make him garner grand heat when he turns.


My lord he looks like a cracked out cat in your sig. Even though he was horrible in that opening segment...still would. He just needs to shut the hell up for a while.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Brye said:


> I think once Triple H turns heel Punk will be more of a face. Right now since Trips is the face it doesn't come off good that Punk keeps insulting him.


It's kind of like... where a person constantly preaches something about a town hero that isn't good, and he's constantly in people's faces trying to prove whatever is bad about the hero, but most people just don't believe him and see him as some crazy antagonizing fool who's just... well... to put in internet terms, trolling. But then the guy ends up right, the hero turns into a villain, and the guy becomes the new hero to the town, an even bigger hero than the former. 

That's where I hope this whole angle is heading.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

EBboy™;10234453 said:


> It's kind of like... where a person constantly preaches something about a town hero that isn't good, and he's constantly in people's faces trying to prove whatever is bad about the hero, but most people just don't believe him and see him as some crazy antagonizing fool who's just... well... to put in internet terms, trolling. But then the guy ends up right, the hero turns into a villain, and the guy becomes the new hero to the town, an even bigger hero than the former.
> 
> That's where I hope this whole angle is heading.


If Punk doesn't end up being right then it really makes him look like a fool. I'm with you though, that's how I want to see it happen.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

It looks like they're going along with *EBboy*'s idea.

You have a huge babyface who being disrespected by a guy who fans are still split on.

Even though fans are supposed to feel sorry for Punk because he's been screwed out of the WWE Championship twice, his actions before and after might have some fans wondering if he deserved it.

So instead of the fans being split for both Triple H & Punk, they're split for Punk but still like Triple H.
I don't see things changing until Triple H turns.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Amber B said:


> My lord he looks like a cracked out cat in your sig. Even though he was horrible in that opening segment...still would. He just needs to shut the hell up for a while.


Haha. Croft repped me saying he looked wasted out of his mind.

I do agree with your last sentence and not in the way some might interpret it but maybe what I think you mean. Punk needs to start wrestling more. What I mean is that right now, as much of a fan as I am of the guy, to most people he is a shittalker who thinks he could get away with what he says. I don't care if you're a fan of his or not, you would have the urge to beat the fuck out of him. WWE needs to be careful and let Punk cut promos whenever necessary if they want him to be a top face soon. If they rush it, the momentum will slowly go away.

But yeah, nobody can deny it. That promo was pretty bad and Punk seemed way off.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

CaptainCharisma2 said:


> I don't think it's the end of the storyline and the final culminating match will happen at survivor series.


You got alot of trust in this charade called Raw management...Stephanie don't know what the fuck she's doing.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Raw was okay. Air boom got some momentum, and it seems that they will hold on to the tittle for awhile which is good since the crowd actually reacts to them. Vickie/Ziggler/Swagger situation is getting me interested, Ziggler is truly underrated. Main Event was your standard match, I wonder what this means for Christian heading into that steel cage match. Punk was off tonight but I'm not worry since he's proven he can be awesome and now that HHH is going to face him, things can have a serious tone. Raw did get me more excited for SD! tomorrow, cant wait.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

the crowd was so dead where was this show btw?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

TheRock316 said:


> the crowd was so dead where was this show btw?


Tulsa Oklahoma.

After watching the Punk promo again, I'm certainly willing to admit he was off.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

TheRock316 said:


> the crowd was so dead where was this show btw?


Tulsa... hopefully the last televised event there for some years...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Brye said:


> Tulsa Oklahoma.
> 
> After watching the Punk promo again, I'm certainly willing to admit he was off.


The only problem I had was the long fake puking... everything else was fine but the dead crowd just affected everything negatively.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

You know, the crowd wasn't as dead as we're making it to be. They just cheered the people most don't like and booed the people most like. It wasn't a smark city and you'll never have weekly strong reactions in this climate anyways.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> The only problem I had was the long fake puking... everything else was fine but the dead crowd just affected everything negatively.


I loled at the puking because of how overly long he was doing it. The click thing didn't bother me much. But overall I'd take any promo he's cut from June on and any SES promo over this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Winning™;10234487 said:


> Haha. Croft repped me saying he looked wasted out of his mind.
> 
> I do agree with your last sentence and not in the way some might interpret it but maybe what I think you mean. Punk needs to start wrestling more. What I mean is that right now, as much of a fan as I am of the guy, to most people he is a shittalker who thinks he could get away with what he says. I don't care if you're a fan of his or not, you would have the urge to beat the fuck out of him. WWE needs to be careful and let Punk cut promos whenever necessary if they want him to be a top face soon. If they rush it, the momentum will slowly go away.
> 
> But yeah, nobody can deny it. That promo was pretty bad and Punk seemed way off.


We're on the same page for sure. Punk right now is coming across as the little shithead that you want to see get his face kicked in, not the asshole that you aren't suppose to like but like anyway.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Puking was great reminded me of family guy how they draw things out a bit I thought it was great!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Brye said:


> I loled at the puking because of how overly long he was doing it. The click thing didn't bother me much. But overall I'd take any promo he's cut from June on and any SES promo over this.


Same here... but the whole night was off too so...

As for the crowd... it was dead save for Orton and Cena basically, the little kids completely fell flat for everything else like normal. The reason I hate them as fans... they suck as true wrestling fans.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Watched Ziggler/Orton again and it was a really fun match. I'd like to see this again eventually but on a higher scale. I still wish WWE would have a big midcard match main event Raw but the star power just isn't there. It'd certainly make the US title a big deal if there was a 20 min main event for it on Raw though.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Why did they play Cena's music through the last HHH/Punk promo, that was ultra tacky. Then the cut back to Cena and Sheamus celebrating in the ring. That wasn't smooth at all.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Amber B said:


> We're on the same page for sure. Punk right now is coming across as the little shithead that you want to see get his faced kicked in, not the asshole that you aren't suppose to like but like anyway.


Right. And people compare this to Austin v. Vince. Sure, there are similarities but what people seem to forget is that Austin truly had a gripe with the top bosses of the company but never verbally antagonized them to get what he wanted. He just whooped ass and did whatever he wanted to whomever he pleased. I think Punk needs to take a page out of that book. Sure, he won't be able to deliver "ass whoopings" like Austin but he does have a legitimate gripe that a lot of people want to get behind but when you do it in a way that makes them feel like they are beneath you, nobody is willing to join overall.

Basically, if WWE doesn't slow down, this could be well described as people down for the moment but not down for the movement.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Amber B said:


> We're on the same page for sure. Punk right now is coming across as the little shithead that you want to see get his face kicked in, not the asshole that you aren't suppose to like but like anyway.


Fully agree. Tonight was way off, and I don't know whether to blame him or the WWE. He's my favorite, but I was actually cringing at his promo earlier. It wasn't bad or anything, but it wasn't... good.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I think, to people, the show was off because of the Smackdown heavy involvement. Maybe that's why.

I will say, though, Sheamus can be welcomed back to RAW and it would be fine with me. Dude is a star in the making.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

People are definitely jumping the gun, not WWE. They have a plan in store, and if they didn't have a long-term idea/story I'd call them fucking idiots (which they are, but they should at least have a long term angle which leads to a pay-off match at WrestleMania between CM Punk and HHH).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sheamus has impressed me more than I could have imagined this year.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Sheamus is a stud. I would rather have him be the face of Smackdown than Orton at this point. No lie. I would say Punk and Miz are the top two rising stars of the company, with Sheamus just clawing there behind them.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Where was Alberto?


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

mexico


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Good question. I didn't get my weekly Univision fix.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Not a fan of the end of the brand split. Tonight just reminded me why I don't watch Smackdown.


----------



## vanmunde (Dec 11, 2008)

Well here comes Triple H to start the show again. Mark it down, this was the first time I groaned in response to some piece of the main storyline before it had an opportunity to develop. Trips calls out Nash and tells him to own up to his actions. CM Punk responds instead. He trudges through the same old conspiracy muck he's been hawking. Punk and the commentary laying out accepted theories about how this is all going to play out services the storyline because it both articulates those outcomes for the casual audience and thus legitimizes them as well as letting the fans who are speculating believe that they may yet go in some other direction in acknowledgment of that speculation. However, they have harped on the potential outcomes so much that none of them seem like realistic possibilities now and that will either hurt the reaction to them if and when one of them proves true or it makes all the prognosticators look like short-sighted fools if they get blind-sided by some unforecasted outcome. The segment, to this point was weak if not damaging. And then...

OLD-OLD-OLD-OLD WORLD ORDER!! It's Travis Tritt's decoy! It's the spokesperson for using Sharpie markers as a hair coloring alternative! I think Nash overcompensated for his South Florida senior resort shirt from last week with his form-fitting 'hip people under the age of forty wear horizontal stripes right?' shirt from this week. Based on his wardrobe, Big Sexy should consider re-branding himself Big Lots.

That said, everyone was MUCH better on the mic tonight than they were last week. Punk rejuvenated his command of the situation fairly spectacularly. Nash still delivers his material poorly (always has, legitimately confused by the reputation he has cultivated in retirement), but it is better more believable material. I did like the crowd 'booing' the Nash/Punk match after it became clear they wouldn't be seeing it. I can't help but think that's how anyone would feel. I don't think anyone really wants to sit through that match on TV (although if it does happen in some capacity in the future, Punk can get an idea of how to best work against somebody who's legs are made of sugar glass tomorrow against Khali). The Kliq/clique stuff was excellent. And, understated triumph of the segment. Triple H's seething paper-thin restraint as Punk was mocking him behind his back. Very subtle character work executed by a man who is generally not even nominally aware of the benefits of subtlety as a function of performance.

Good Orton/Ziggler match. I feel the need to say that the Zig Zag is a terrible finisher. It isn't intrinsically so, but the weird spastic jump that Ziggler uses to execute it is so unnecessary. It looks like some brain-tumor induced myoclonic jerk. Not much to say otherwise. Ziggler carried himself like he belonged.

Cena gets the second unheralded kudos of the night. His vague look of concern at the prospect of being Mark Henry's next target gets Henry over huge. Everybody played their part well in this segment and this was the first time it became incredibly apparent that ending the brand extension improves the product by some unapproachable quantity. This show is seriously packed. 

I am a little bothered that Triple H wasn't more confrontational with Johnny Ace in the back. If he is telling the truth about his involvement then he needs to send a clearer message to Ace than some MEASURED QUIET WORDS AND BREATHING THROUGH HIS NOSE! And if he IS lying, then he should be smart enough to know that a more vitriolic confrontation with Ace would throw the doubters off his scent.

Punk/Miz was the segment of the night because it accomplished two things.

1.) It demonstrates that other aspects of the show are being compelled into the trajectory of the main storyline. 

2.) It introduces a character into the Punk/Nash/Triple H/Stephanie bowl of trail mix that is as comfortable on the mic as Punk. No one has better material than Punk. No one has anything as good to say as he does. But what is hurting the other people involved isn't what they are saying so much as that they seem to be focusing noticeably on saying exactly on what needs to be said at the expense of the intensity and emotion that should provide a vessel for the content. Even Triple H has been repeatedly guilty of looking like he is reading his lines off of the other guys' shoes.

Match was only all right. But it assuaged the fears I had during the opening that, whatever the ultimate yield of the angle will be (and I always had faith it would be good if not great), for the foreseeable future we really are the victims of McMahon Power Struggle: Chapter Too Many, Verse Shut The Fuck Up. Instead it seems we really are seeing Punk's systematic implementation of anarchy spilling into all aspects of the show and, this time at least, backfiring on him. Punk planted the seed in everyone's head that they are prisoners of the company's predetermined direction. He showed that if you take what you want you will get it. Now no one is playing along with what anyone (the company, the board of directors, the fans) expects or wants and the inmates are running the asylum.

The next two matches were bullshit but everyone seems to have a function now. That is the takeaway in all of this. I'm honestly excited about the Swaggler demolition derby whenever that takes place.

In lieu of talking about the diva's match, I will say that it was weird that Beth Phoenix & Natalya and Alberto Del Rio were not involved in such a propulsive show.

Main event was another decent match. I would've liked to see a little more 'Henry dishes out some punishment on Cena to put Orton on notice' but its whatever.

The Punk/Triple H reveal was a masterstroke. Legitimately effective swerve. I imagine even people who had convinced themselves Punk/Nash was something they actually wanted to see were subconsciously relieved to hear that it wasn't something they would have to exert themselves to defend.
I do think it puts a lot of heat on creative to step it up a notch with the Trips/Punk program kicking off so quickly.

I am not formally predicting anything, but I do want to say that I got an inkling of a feeling that Punk could actually turn heel again before long during the show. There were moments where it felt like cult leader Punk was still inside him somewhere and pulling the strings on the entire roster. It would honestly be a great way to transition into a new product to have a mega heel victimize everybody with an investment in the success of the current product. But the kicker is, it would only work if in the end the heels wins, the old WWE is dead and the new era takes over, which is such a long shot that it can never ever actually happen.

But it would be pretty awesome if, at some point, Nash's text about coming out of retirement to help Punk is revealed as a intentional piece of foreshadowing and they are in cahoots. With the provision that Nash would acknowledge his part in helping Punk take the reigns and then willfully step aside to let Punk's era proceed unencumbered by lingering relics of the past.

EDIT: Basically, what people are lamenting as 'Punk is a little bitchy shithead' behavior struck me as somehow sinister tonight, like he is doing it very deliberately. After all, he has managed to impell Triple H into a confrontation, which is honestly what he wanted all along.

This was long. If you read it, well, I'm honestly kind of surprised.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I wonder if Vince just told Nash that you fucking suck tonight and the match is off. :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

^Haha. 

Nash: "Meanwhile in Orlando...."


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Nash was terrible too in that promo, imo, much worse. I feel like they say the same stuff for the last twooo weeks now


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I actually thought Nash was better tonight. His delivery, which Punk owns most of the roster in, was off and Nash did a decent job.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone else feel like the guys in the truck botched the ending to raw? I mean, the fans were suppose to hear what the convo between HHH and Punk. But they kept Cena's music on. They also did that earlier on Raw


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

DubC said:


> I wonder if Vince just told Nash that you fucking suck tonight and the match is off. :lmao


Aye bruh...nice sig


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

vanmunde said:


> This was long. If you read it, well, I'm honestly kind of surprised.


...What year is it now?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Winning™ said:


> I actually thought Nash was better tonight. His delivery, which Punk owns most of the roster in, was off and Nash did a decent job.


Hes too monotone and sloow for me.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Nash just has a weird delivery now--it's like he's slurring his words without trying.
And honestly, I know Punk wasn't his best tonight, but other than the campy vomiting-part, it was still better than Nash, which says alot.
Nash was better this week than the previous weeks, but still, not good.



Nut Tree said:


> Anyone else feel like the guys in the truck botched the ending to raw? I mean, the fans were suppose to hear what the convo between HHH and Punk. But they kept Cena's music on. They also did that earlier on Raw


I was thinking about that too. A rather glaring mistake to make if they wanted to get a crowed reaction.
But hey, they'll know about the match soon enough if they didn't hear it in the arena.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I feel Nash did worse. I love the guy, but sadly I've been disappointed with him since he came back, but that's no praise to Punk. They both were real freaking bad tonight. I've never been this disappointed with a Punk performance. WWE need to start handling this much better, and fast.


----------



## vanmunde (Dec 11, 2008)

Amsterdam said:


> ...What year is it now?


I prefer to just get my thoughts out there and ignore the tepid back and forth bickering. And might as well consolidate them into one post for those who choose to ignore them to ignore them efficiently.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, I thought it was very telling tonight in relation to the crowd that I saw some kids, preteens, and teenagers either wearing a Punk T-shirt or waving a Punk sign. Very telling to me.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I think WWE are fundamentally misunderstanding the appeal of Punk's promos prior to MitB. It wasn't that he was a smart-ass, it was that he was _smart_. He was talking about stuff that mattered, not who sent some fucking text message.


----------



## StraightEdgeRuler (Aug 23, 2011)

What I'm trying to figure out is where is Drew McIntyre??? When him and Dolph did that shoot on Mcmahon I thought he was gonna start showing up again but then Mark Henry and Big Show drops him straight into the concrete and light post and once again he disappears. fpalm BOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

StraightEdgeRuler said:


> What I'm trying to figure out is where is Drew McIntyre??? When him and Dolph did that shoot on Mcmahon I thought he was gonna start showing up again but then Mark Henry and Big Show drops him straight into the concrete and light post and once again he disappears. fpalm BOOOOO!!!!


Dark match as fodder to Riley. :sad:


----------



## shady6121 (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> I think WWE are fundamentally misunderstanding the appeal of Punk's promos prior to MitB. It wasn't that he was a smart-ass, it was that he was _smart_. He was talking about stuff that mattered, not who sent some fucking text message.


Bingo.

I said in another thread that what made Punk seem like a face (despite acting antagonistic towards superface Cena) was that he wasn't just speaking about or for himself.

He was talking about how the younger guys deserved pushes, how released wrestlers were misused, how Vince didn't understand what the fans wanted, etc.
It was about those things just as much as much thinking he was better than Cena.

The text message storyline is only about him getting screwed, and with no one acting as a true heel against him, Punk in his natural role of smartass isn't going to seem sympathetic, even if he is getting screwed.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

shady6121 said:


> What an awful show, probably the worst in raw history.


:hmm:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

shady6121 said:


> What an awful show, probably the worst in raw history.


Huh. Never heard that before on this forum


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

shady6121 said:


> What an awful show, probably the worst in raw history.


:lmao

Not even close.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

People are overreacting with Punk's promo. Yeah, the puking thing was corny as hell and overdone, but the rest of the promo was good IMO.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

The raw was just flowing. I should ignore the bitching.

It was nor better nor worse, which ever comes first.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Pillzmayn said:


> People are overreacting with Punk's promo. Yeah, the puking thing was corny as hell and overdone, but the rest of the promo was good IMO.


I agree, but Punk has set such a high standard for himself as a mic worker, it's noticeable when he's not on his A game, and he wasn't yesterday.

Honestly, if he hadn't drawn out the vomiting part, it would have been fine.
But he overdid it, and that reminded people of Cena--therefore, the backlash.

However, it's been overstated here tonight.
I don't think he's going to turn into a Mr. Kennedy-like troll the way some people are alluding.
As long as he doesn't start doing it all the time, it's not a big deal to me.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

As anyone expected Nash got a contract but I've honestly prefered Nash to come on his Wolfpac theme because that theme was created especially for him.I mean even Hogan uses a nWo remix theme for over 19 months.
But anyway hearing the original theme again(without quotes) makes me feel nostalgic.I want to see a new nWo faction but this time with Nash leader and the rest to be young talents.
I can see Miz,R-Truth,Barrett and Christian as the members of the new nWo.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I am probably just gonna blame Miz for his low ability in the ring, but the match was quite bad. Punk just didn't seem into it at all. Even the crowed wasn't drawn into it. Good Raw overall thou. Didn't see the beginning, was Del Rio on the show at all?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Charmqn said:


> I saw orton's DVD and its really good. One of the better documentaries WWE has done in a while.





RKO696 said:


> I will buy my first WWE DVD next week





Scott Mills said:


> That Orton dvd looks watchable.





Inertia said:


> Give me that DVD right fucking now.





abrown0718 said:


> definitely coppin that Orton dvd





X-Static said:


> RKO has his own DVD out next week





GuruOfMarkness said:


> Can't wait to get that RKO dvd. Obviously it won't have his first whc win, but it should be good none the less.





WHAT
THE
FUCK???


How can you people approve of an orton DVD? Holy shit am i the only one that hates this piece of shit?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Belladonna29 said:


> I agree, but Punk has set such a high standard for himself as a mic worker, it's noticeable when he's not on his A game, and he wasn't yesterday.
> 
> Honestly, if he hadn't drawn out the vomiting part, it would have been fine.
> But he overdid it, and that reminded people of Cena--therefore, the backlash.
> ...


Huh? The puking was meant to be drawn out. That's what made it funny. I think so many people are missing the point. =/


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

StarzNBarz said:


> WHAT
> THE
> FUCK???
> 
> ...




He's the wrestler of the year.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

no hes not he fuckin sucks


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

shady6121 said:


> What an awful show, probably the worst in raw history.


Hyperbole FTL. Most of the Raws in 2009 could easily hold that title. The Raw tonight had an amazing match with Ziggler and Orton. The match between Miz and Punk was decent too.


----------



## Heart Of Lion (Apr 10, 2009)

StarzNBarz said:


> WHAT
> THE
> FUCK???
> 
> ...


What is the problem of someone buying the randy orton dvd?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

StarzNBarz said:


> no hes not he fuckin sucks


Did you not happen to catch his five matches with Christian?


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Svart said:


> Huh? The puking was meant to be drawn out. That's what made it funny. I think so many people are missing the point. =/


I know it was meant to be drawn out, but it got kinda annoying halfway through it.
If you thought it was funny, that's fine, everyone's has their own opinion.


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> WHAT
> THE
> FUCK???
> 
> ...


The man puts on great matches with several different people all year long, why wouldn't people want his DVD?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Belladonna29 said:


> I know it was meant to be drawn out, but it got kinda annoying halfway through it.
> If you thought it was funny, that's fine, everyone's has their own opinion.


Hmm, fair enough. I just saw it as CM Punk mocking Trips & Nash for drawing things out.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

whatever i think orton sucks. whether im the only one or not, i dont care thats my opinion he sucks.

EDIT: a quick question. Does anyone watch Raw from 9-11? I know people in the uk watch it at 2 am and the east coast or those with dish/directv watch it at 6, but i live in LA and have basic cable and can only watch raw from 9-11


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Typical IWC go into panic mode when we get a twist in a storyline its pretty obvious that the match will be changed in the next two weeks back to nash vs punk no way are we getting trips punk this early.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That RAW was interesting. I missed the first 30 mins of the show but heard that RAW is going to have Smackdown guys on the show now. What the hell is going on here? I thought there was a brand extension. There goes the chance to shine for the midcard guys and even John Morrison. By the way, Morrison wasn't even on the show. He had a taped match with R Truth for Superstars. What a ratings killer he is.

Orton had a nice match with Ziggler. I really think Ziggler is ready to be a big time player now. He needs to separate from Vickie.

Punk vs Miz was ok. I thought both of them was not gonna lose to each other clean so the finish made sense. With Miz, Truth, and Nash ganging up on Punk, I think its time to make Punk a face now. It's pretty much a given to do that. By the way, Nash's music was the NWO theme song. Fascinating....

Sin Cara (yeah right) defeated Swagger with interference by Ziggler. It was a short match and I really wonder Hunico can resume this character for long.

Air Boom defeated Otunga and McGillicutty. Nothing exciting here except that Otunga got into Lawler's face for talking smack about them for the past few weeks. If this leads to an angle where Lawler puts them over, I'm all for it. If not, then I'm gonna yawn.

Kelly Kelly finally got her winning streak snapped! The Bella Twins are improving.

Former enemies Sheamus and John Cena defeated Christian and Mark Henry. It was a pretty basic tag match. Nothing bad about it. The biggest announcement was that Triple H is now going to face CM Punk. Wow. This is too soon. Why not save it for Survivor Series or something? I don't know if I like this.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

MOGUNS! said:


> The man puts on great matches with several different people all year long, why wouldn't people want his DVD?


Because it's the other people doing all the work, not Orton.


----------



## MOGUNS! (Aug 17, 2011)

Gingermadman said:


> Because it's the other people doing all the work, not Orton.


Nope that's not how it works...you can't get carried by several different people.

If a guy can't work, he may have one or two people who can carry him to a good match, not everyone who he faces.

Orton consistantly puts on good matches with whoever he's in the ring with, so he's gotta be doing something right.

He's got one of the best movesets, if not the best in the company, he sells great, and is an incredible athelete, and if anything he brings the best out of others.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

In retrospect, it's kind of hilarious that WWE's focus _was_ on the Cena/Del Rio situation, and not the Punk/Triple H/Nash & Friends storyline, as Del Rio never even appeared while before the night was through a pay-per-view match between CM Punk and Triple H was booked. Aside from the big three matches (Ziggler/Orton, Punk/Miz and the main event), it was something of a rough night all the way around.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> WHAT
> THE
> FUCK???
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of Orton but the DVD was really good i thought.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Punk is getting a bit boring, tbh. He cuts the same promo every week, and he comes off more as a douchebag than an antihero. He needs to change it up and become less of an asshole imo.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I thought it overall was a good show. The only downside was the Divas ( as usual ) and the ME, that tag team did absolutly nothing for me and I just fast forward threw it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> Punk is getting a bit boring, tbh. He cuts the same promo every week, and he comes off more as a douchebag than an antihero. He needs to change it up and become less of an asshole imo.


Time to change the avatar and sig then?? lol just kidding.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe it's just because for once I didn't watch live and didn't have to sit through all those ads, but this RAW kicked ass.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I thought it was a very solid show and not rough like some people have suggested.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

From where it's familiar to me?
2:46




Look at his face after he realize he just copying The Rock on live TV and not in front of his mirror.
It's like Vince looked at him one day and said let's make him a poor man's version of Rock and Hogan, that's will work.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

If you want some, come get some? Where is that from. I thought I recognised it and then Cena did that half wink to the camera and I knew I should recognise it...

also:
-I marked for Ziggler's superkick
-Hunico's effin' huge man. Surely I can't be the one to see it's blatantly not Mistico? And they're talking about his history as if it was Mistico
[email protected]

I have to say, CM Punk vs HHH was quite anticlimatic.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Being front row and camera side was worth every penny of our scalped tickets. However I was not too happy when I watched the show when I got home. I only had one sign taken from me, but it really kind of pissed me off. "Nash is a vanilla giant" is not grounds to yell at me and confiscate my sign. It was on TV for a split second and then they jacked it.

The good heavily outweighed the bad though. After Orton's match he came by our section and I said "you're the man in the ring lately". He replied with "thanks brother, I'm trying". And then shook my hand. After all the bad shit I've heard about him, he mingled with fans longer than anyone and posed for pictures with anyone that asked. The two other interactions were with Cena and Punk. During commercial break, I held up my "wrestling owes Punk" sign and he just shrugged and shook his head like he knew. My friend met him the night before at the hotel that he works at. He opened the door for him and Kofi and said to Punk "Thanks for saving wrestling". Punk just replied with "No problem". And shook his hand.

The other interaction was when I held up my "Add to 5 moves of doom" and "Increase work rate" signs. Cena just looked at me and said "I'm trying man, what do you want from me"? He's reacted to many signs I've had throughout the years and he seems to be one of the most awesome guys on the roster.


I feel like the cameras kind of avoided my signs for the most part, but meeting A-RI
and the Miz at my friends restaurant afterwards was totally worth it. Too bad they never showed up for our beer pong challenge. The Miz was really into it.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

is it wrong that i didnt even notice that del rio wasnt on raw?


----------



## giggs (Feb 2, 2010)

I thought it was a good show apart from the divas match and the tag chumps match.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Interesting RAW, it seemed to me though that the show didn't seem to flow that well, a case I think of everything not being finalised until the last minute, or that's how it came over on TV I felt. It was a good show, but somewhat odd, it'll probably take a week or two to settle down and get used to everyone on both shows.

Definite highlight was Orton/Zigger. Seeing Orton win made me think that Christian (and Henry) would win the main event to build him up ready for tonight's SmackDown, so I was incredibly surprised to see that not happen. Way to go, WWE. I would say the outcome of the main event tonight is an inevitable Orton win, but we shall see.

Punk/HHH, I'm in two minds. It reminds me of when they blew off Cena/Batista back at SummerSlam 2008 which was way too early and there was no reason whatsoever for that to happen. I suspect they've had to do that because Nash never passed his medical tests over the weekend, or at least that's my guess. One thing regarding Punk/HHH is that it means seeing the two face off at WrestleMania 28 is now significantly less, so hopefully Punk/Austin is written in all but official writing. I hope. I think we'll see Punk/HHH at Night of Champions and then the final blow-off in Hell in a Cell, Punk/Cena at Survivor Series for the title and the Punk/Austin at Mania. If that doesn't happen, then I'll be wondering why they hot-shotted Punk/HHH now, they could have easily worked Del Rio/Cena/Punk into a triple threat at Night of Champions.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

lets not jump the gun on the hhh-punk match. i dont think that match happens. i think someone takes HHH out and nash-punk is back on. on a side note on raw, i thought for sure the raw gm was going to chime in earlier in the night with cena, christian, sheamus and henry.


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> I like it.
> 
> It's like Austin with the neck injury in 1997 or Foley even for those few days when he was gone under the McMahon-Helmsley Era. With certain babyfaces, absence makes the heart grow fonder. Punk isn't a very likable figure, though, but it'd be worth pursuing.
> 
> Injuring or firing a guy just naturally lends sympathy to them. Which I'd say Punk needs, judging by certain crowd reactions and especially tonight in Tulsa. He's incredibly hot with the older male, vaguely smarky fans but they could easily make him more palatable to the greater "PG audience" they have without diluting his character any.


Agree. I love the pitched story about Punk being the new guy in town trying to prove the beloved town hero is a fraud which eventually culminates in the beloved hero showing his true colours and the outsider being proven right and thus winning the adulation of the towns folk. Ideally I'd try and have Punk drop this asshole character and get back on track to his MITB character as a man fighting a cause beyond his own conceited arrogance, then by Survivor Series have him declaring he'll take back HIS title and be a champion that young aspriring wrestlers can look to as proof talent will get you this far. HHH however turns here, maybe a 3 way between Del Rio/Cena/Punk and Del Rio pins Punk putting all the feud into Del Rio/HHH vs Punk and allowing Cena to quietly shift into his feud with Rocky. Assuming they go down the 'crowd doesn't believe HHH is evil' route than Punk IMO should be destroyed post match at SS and off television until the Rumble, where Del Rio goes off to face Taker & Punk vs HHH becomes the sole focus of the story into Miami.

If they really want to build Punk as this ultimate hero who the crowd feel sorry for ever doubting then they need to go all out in the HHH heel turn, especially if prior to his turn he's being portrayed as a man no-one expects to turn, thus taking away all his support and transferring it onto Punk who nearly has his career ended having done his darndest to show the audience the true colours of HHH and the WWE machine. A simple 'HHH screws Punk' angle with no beatdown to me just wouldn't be enough to take away all HHH's support, they'd really have to get over that this outcast in Punk has nearly died for his cause and beliefs.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah I doubt the match will take place. HHH getting taken out before the match is the odds on favorite.

Ziggler/Orton was a highligh, damn fun match and the first couple of minutes I was just waiting for Orton to finish him off quickly. But they just kept going and going. That Superkick was awesome and so was the RKO.


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

Make no mistake, HHH vs Punk made me login, I thought I didn't need to until the ending. OMG, that is what I call a bombshell.

But it could be better if Cena music has ended, and the place gone quiet before going to backstage.

What a NOC saver....

I really want to see Punk humiliate HHH with the Pepsi Plunge. I think he can wear extra pads or maybe not from the top rope.

CM PUNK~~~~!!! 

HHH is great in the ring too, that is gonna be awesome.

Now the fans still have a new "click"... HHH vs Punk hitting the headlines.

I have to admit RAW has been great since HHH takeover, or rather Punk's pipebomb.


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

RAW was very good 9/10


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

I emjoyed Raw last night but the crowd was fucking shameful.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

RAW was alright. Obviously the best part was the opening segment. I didn't even realise ADR was missing until I saw people's posts here.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Crowd wasnt terrible but there was literally no pop for punk HHH being announced which was weird.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Crowd wasnt terrible but there was literally no pop for punk HHH being announced which was weird.


Well maybe they were confused because Punk-Nash had already been announced earlier in the night.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Also, the Cena music was blaring on my t.v. and feed. I could hardly hear what the guys were saying.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

joshman82 said:


> is it wrong that i didnt even notice that del rio wasnt on raw?


He's the champ so I will say yes...It's not like ADR is this highly established guy..WWE needs to keep building him up eventhough he has the title and stop banking on him being in a match with John Cena will automatically make millions of ppl tune in. ADR needs as much air time as possible (Especially because he is the champ) to make ppl care about him


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Crowd wasnt terrible but there was literally no pop for punk HHH being announced which was weird.



Thats because it wasn't announced to the crowd


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Interesting and eventful show to say the least lol. I highly enjoyed it actually. Orton/Ziggler was an awesome match and while it is being overshadowed by everything else going on right now, the Dolph/Vickie/Swagger saga is a wonderful little thing they have going right now. I think it's leading to a Swagger face turn if I'm reading it right? 

So then, the opening promo was very fun to watch although not without it's faults. I've been saying this for weeks but Punk doesn't come across as a sympathetic or likable character at all and last night was proof positive of that. Him rolling on the ground while HHH and Nash just stood there looking at him was not good. He really did look every part the attention seeking, self-serving, petulant teenager imo. My whole issue with this storyline has been about the very fine balancing act that needed to be pulled off between the characters in this thing. So far, Punk is acting like a prick and is a total heel against Trips who is being verbally abused week after week for no apparent reason. Naturally everything gets solved if Trips turns heel and goes psycho on Punk but I'm actually starting to question whether he should be the one to turn. Punk, in his current character, just isn't somebody that masses of people are going to want to get behind. I just don't see it. He's mouthy, he's arrogant, he thinks he is better than everybody else, he says things without any regard for the person he is speaking to. He's just not likable lol. Maybe WWE have got it all wrong and Punk is their next big heel and not their next big babyface, I don't know. I mean, even watching him work the match against Miz as the babyface felt off. There's just something about him that makes me NOT want to will him on and I can't explain it. Right now I think most people are just hoping for Trips to kick his ass after everything he has said about him and Stephanie. I really just don't know anymore.

To top it all off, now Trips/Punk is seemingly set for NOC. I think it's too early although I'm not going to freak out and say this thing is dead because it could only be the start or hell, it most likely won't even happen. I think it's a swerve and Nash/Punk is still on. I just can't see them giving Trips/Punk so soon unless shit is going down at the PPV lol. 

Outside of the big storyline is the apparent end of the brand split. I like it and it made a HUGE different imo. I actually watched like 80% of the show instead of the usual Punk/HHH/Nash/Cena/Miz segments. Having Orton, Christian, Seamus, Sin Cara, Cody, Barrett and soon Show, Kane and possibly Taker around again should make for some great angles etc. Right now I like it. Let's see how they actually execute it going forward though. 

Overall thoughts on Raw, I enjoyed the show. Aside from the crowd acting weird as fuck during Punk/Miz (WTF was that all about?) I thought they were decent enough. Trips got a big pop, Cena got a big pop, Orton got a big pop, Seamus got one too which was nice and of course Punk. I'm looking forward to the live Smackdown and of course some more explanation on Punk/Trips.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Crowd wasnt terrible but there was literally no pop for punk HHH being announced which was weird.


Crowd is confused that's why. They give a huge pop for Triple H because they like him then here comes Punk to cut an intended face promo on Trips and yet the audience is like I like Triple H but Punk is funny, am I supposed to like or hate what Punk is doing? Who am I supposed to like here? Why is Punk being such an asshole to Trips? Not to mention that they further clusterfuck this whole angle that even the people at home are fucking confused and only the hardcores seem to know why it's hilarious every time Punk bags on Stephanie or makes smarky IWC comments. It also doesn't help that Nash seems to be Morrison 2.0 on the fucking mic.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

> Punk is acting like a prick and is a total heel against Trips who is being verbally abused week after week for no apparent reason.


No reason? HHH was always a political cancer..the CM Punk character is calling him out on it. The bury jobs that he's been apart of for his ENTIRE main event run and how he always puts himself ahead of everyone else....they've been trying to hide all of that during the HHH promotion party that's been going on during his DX runs or his squash of the Smackdown roster in 2008 or him beating the Undertaker in Elimination Chamber matches to comical boos. Guy is a ratings disaster.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Nexus One said:


> No reason? HHH was always a political cancer..the CM Punk character is calling him out on it. The bury jobs that he's been apart of for his ENTIRE main event run and how he always puts himself ahead of everyone else....they've been trying to hide all of that during the HHH promotion party that's been going on during his DX runs or his squash of the Smackdown roster in 2008 or him beating the Undertaker in Elimination Chamber matches to comical boos. Guy is a ratings disaster.


Well you see, none of the casuals know that. This is what's the problem right now with this storyline. Nothing is being explained. Now obviously WWE don't want to rush this storyline, but what's wrong with dropping a couple of videos explaining triple h's past? They can't tell us any backstage stories, but at least show Triple H's violent past with Evolution, Vince, Stephanie, Stone Cold etc.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Remember the epic RAW we were promised last week? Well I think we got it this week instead. I really enjoyed RAW.

I think the Punk kayfabe breaking thing is getting a bit repetitive and maybe WWE should hold back on it and only use it for the week of the PPV or something.

Was it just my imagination or did we get a lot of wrestling last night? 

My only problem with RAW last night was that after the Punk/Miz match things started to go downhill and didn't pick up much really. The last hour was meh. But hey for the first time in God alone knows how long, WWE managed to keep my attention for an hour and a half.

But we all know the best moment of RAW was the teased curtain Call lol.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Nexus One said:


> No reason? HHH was always a political cancer..the CM Punk character is calling him out on it. The bury jobs that he's been apart of for his ENTIRE main event run and how he always puts himself ahead of everyone else....they've been trying to hide all of that during the HHH promotion party that's been going on during his DX runs or his squash of the Smackdown roster in 2008 or him beating the Undertaker in Elimination Chamber matches to comical boos. Guy is a ratings disaster.


----------



## TheRyan915 (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't know why but I marked for Nash's NWO music. lol :shocked:


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

Best raw review on youtube, share your thoughts http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jshm-v4QJ3w


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Interesting and eventful show to say the least lol. I highly enjoyed it actually. Orton/Ziggler was an awesome match and while it is being overshadowed by everything else going on right now, the Dolph/Vickie/Swagger saga is a wonderful little thing they have going right now. I think it's leading to a Swagger face turn if I'm reading it right?


I don't know. Seems like Dolph is trying to hold on to Vickie, but then she'll eventually turn on him, turning Dolph face. He definitely has way more of a personality than Swagger right now.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> No reason? HHH was always a political cancer..the CM Punk character is calling him out on it. The bury jobs that he's been apart of for his ENTIRE main event run and how he always puts himself ahead of everyone else....they've been trying to hide all of that during the HHH promotion party that's been going on during his DX runs or his squash of the Smackdown roster in 2008 or him beating the Undertaker in Elimination Chamber matches to comical boos. Guy is a ratings disaster.


A little correction there. WWE is letting Cm Punk character to call him him out on those issues. And besides they know only hardcores really know what he's talking about. So it's not like they are risking much there unless casuals smarten up and get real info from twitter and facebook about those issues.



Starbuck said:


>


 

LOL still an awesome comeback there starbuck. Gotta love the haters gonna hate pics:lmao. I think you deserve some repp for finding that one.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Remember the epic RAW we were promised last week? Well I think we got it this week instead. I really enjoyed RAW.
> 
> I think the Punk kayfabe breaking thing is getting a bit repetitive and maybe WWE should hold back on it and only use it for the week of the PPV or something.
> 
> ...


RAW was a total piece of shit last night outside of the promos. The promos are more entertaining than any of the matches. It's literally the only reason to watch Raw right now.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

vintage jorts said:


> RAW was a total piece of shit last night outside of the promos. The promos are more entertaining than any of the matches. It's literally the only reason to watch Raw right now.


To be fair I thought the Ziggler/Orton match was decent, although predictable. Other than that I agree.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, last week's RAW >> this week's RAW. By quite a bit imo. I asked around and people hyped about it cause of the interbrandedness, but that added very little to the show.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

vintage jorts said:


> RAW was a total piece of shit last night outside of the promos. The promos are more entertaining than any of the matches. It's literally the only reason to watch Raw right now.


Ahh best thing about sports entertainment...well it's the sports entertainment of course.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

In unrelated news, just watched an episode of King of Queens where Arthur mentioned Little Jimmy. :argh:

As for Raw, still loving that Orton/Ziggler match. Should make it onto the best of '11 DVD hopefully with the 6/27 and 7/11 Punk promos from Raw and preferably the contract signing too. Like to see Cena/Rey, Del Rio/Miz/Rey and Sheamus/Bryan.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I like the fact that despite the rosters being merged for a while they're still scared to book any stars against each other. Orton comes to RAW and faces midcarders, Punk and Cena go to Smackdown and face midcarders. Or that's usually how it goes at least


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

If they're going to relax the brands we better get actual feuds and not just random matches each week.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Starbuck said:


>


LMAO! That's amazing.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The ending to Ziggler/Orton was freakin' amazing. The RKO was sloppy of course, but how fast the pace it was made it looked awesome


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

'What' chants are ruining RAW


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Chip said:


> 'What' chants are ruining RAW


""What"" chants have been "ruining" raw for ten years bro. You are just saying that because someone made a thread about it recently...lame dude.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

It was okay, I guess. Not as good as RAW has been lately though, just not as interesting. The shows with both brands never seem to flow too well, as they try to fit a lot in and the matches are always quite random. Ziggler/Orton was very good though and Punk/Miz was good too.

The promos with Punk/HHH/were both pretty good, though I don't know why they started building up Punk/Nash if they were gonna change it afterwards. Punk/HHH is too soon, I think. It just seems to have come out of left field.

Can't say I'm looking too forward to this whole RAW Super Show thing all that much. I mean, I've always wanted the brand split to end but they don't seem to be able to put on great shows when they have both rosters.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I'm pissed that R-Truth didn't get any PROMO time.....but at least(from what I heard) he got to kick the living crap out of Mr.Future-Endeavored himself, JoMo(on Superstars, that is).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Does Punk technically still have that rematch clause? I know Cena won the match so he could use his first but unless WWE feels like not bringing up the past, Punk has a clause. Just something that came to mind.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Sheamus needs to come back to RAW or become the new face of Smackdown. Rewatched the main event today. Dude is a stud and a possible star in the making behind Punk and Miz.


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

youtube.com/watch?v=dLBkLV… This is your revolution? Your change? #ineedanewmartyr

^^seth rollins. Tyler black on twitter


----------

